# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  The Official Shannis Spoiler Thread - Mark II

## Treacle

The other one was exceeding a suitable size in length, I thought we'd kick off another one  :Big Grin: 
Previous thread:http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=72
Enjoy!

----------


## Rach33

Oh another one yippee only three days to go

----------


## Bad Wolf

for all current spoilers, for their return to the square, think of the first one as shannis appreciation- nigel harman is lovely etc

is that what you were thinking wq?

----------


## Treacle

Previous thread: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=72

----------


## Treacle

> for all current spoilers, for their return to the square, think of the first one as shannis appreciation- nigel harman is lovely etc
> 
> is that what you were thinking wq?


Kind of, the old one was getting too big so I decided to create a new one.

----------


## Bad Wolf

> Kind of, the old one was getting too big so I decided to create a new one.


cool

i'll start

nigel harman is lovely, :Wub:   another reason to watch ee!

----------


## Treacle

It's really a discussion topic more than a spoiler thread but hopefully we'll get some more spoilers this time as they're coming back.

----------


## cressa

since I did all that typing before the last thread got cut off, I figured I'd re-post it here 'cause people probably didn't get a chance to read it!   :Smile:  


iS there indication of a thing between Sharon & Grant? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They're desperate to bring Grant back for some reason, and I really haven't heard much about why. I know Sharon and Dennis are soulmates and so happy (and adorable!) together and I can't wait for all that to be happening. But WHY is Grant back? I agree that Phil can deal with the Shannis thing. But Grant's always been more ... beserk. He was madly in love with Sharon when she left him. She came back to humilate him in the Vic in front of everyone to get back at him for the Sharongate thing, and then even when she did and he found out why he said o.k., let's still get back together. He only stayed with Tiffany because of Courtney, and he never really seemed as in love with her as he had been with Sharon. Sharon's moved on, but has he??? And if he hasn't and wants her back, then what about Dennis??? Sharon's crumbled despite what Grant's done to her in the past -- she WAS all set to leave him for Phil, but then he'd start crying, and that would be that and she'd go with Grant. What if the writers want to do the same thing again with Dennis instead of Phil? And there is an underlying Grant-ness to the whole situation as it's because of the abortion Sharon had that the whole Zoe/Den/Dennis thing nearly worked, and when Sharon and Dennis get married there's speculation that kids are going to somehow figure into that.
I hope the writers don't make her want to go back to Grant, but if Sharon and Dennis are the big plot, and Grant's return is the big plot, how else are they connecting that???

----------


## Rach33

Nigle Harman is the reason to watch EE I was watching an old tape last night it was Den's return and his first night with Sharon awwww bless three days and counting

----------


## Alisha

Thanks Walford Queen. I nearly had a heart attack when I couldn't reply. Anyway this is in response to cressa comment  :Smile:  





> What if the writers want to do the same thing again with Dennis instead of Phil?  And there is an underlying Grant-ness to the whole situation as it's because of the abortion Sharon had that the whole Zoe/Den/Dennis thing nearly worked, and when Sharon and Dennis get married there's speculation that kids are going to somehow figure into that.
> I hope the writers don't make her want to go back to Grant, but if Sharon and Dennis are the big plot, and Grant's return is the big plot, how else are they connecting that???


Hi Welcome cressa  :Smile:  

I hope not! I can't see Sharon going with Grant if I'm honest. I think she loved him once but she has moved on a great deal from him since. The love of Grants life is indeed Sharon but Sharon has shown more for Dennis than any of her previous partners including Grant. When she has often reflected on her time with him, there are lots of unpleasant memories. This is why when Dennis accidentally hit her; she was terrified because her experiences with Grant bought it all back. I can't see Sharon going back there. She is clearly madly in love with Dennis as much as he is with her. I think there will be lots of tension between them, thatâs all. Grant however may still love her and want her back but I can't see Sharon sacrificing the love of her life (that being Dennis) for a man who bought her so much misery despite loving him once. I think we will see lots of jealous Dennis and envious Grant to come to think of it. I can see them both clashing over Sharon. Grant will be livid when he finds out that she aborted his child. I think Grant return would be more of getting the Mitchell business empire back, while clashing with Johnny and Dennis.

I want Sharon and Dennis to be together. They are obviously meant.  :Wub:

----------


## Treacle

I wouldn't leave you without one Alisha  :Smile:

----------


## butch

i dont think ee are that stupid to try and repeat something but with different characters hopefully when shannis come back the ratings will start to go up like they are right now but they will go up even higher with the stuff to come i cant wait especically for next week let alone friday lol xx either way its looking good for ee

----------


## Treacle

The ratings aren't going up at the moment, the ratings for all the soaps are about the same and they're lower than usual. This is because Summer is always a bad time for the soaps due to the hot nights and things. They usually pick up again come late August/early September.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i think the only reason to watch eastenders is because of them too. they make the sopa worth watching dont you think?

----------


## Bad Wolf

nigel harman is definatley a reason to watch ee, as i said earlier, he's lovely xx

----------


## Flozza

joel_beckett_lover who is in you banner jake n chrissie n who am i blind its cool

----------


## Treacle

I watch because it's the most realistic soap.

----------


## Layne

Shannis yey!!!!!!!!! We went way over 100 pages!!!
We just nmeed to get postig on this thread now!!!
They are meant   :Wub:  
Layne
x x x

----------


## Bryan

i do love shannis, but id love to see sharon and grant back together, if only for an affair'

ken and deidre had their other relationships and have stuck togther in the end, would shannis fans be willing for them to split up for a bit in return for high drama and a good storyline?

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

> i do love shannis, but id love to see sharon and grant back together, if only for an affair'
> 
> ken and deidre had their other relationships and have stuck togther in the end, would shannis fans be willing for them to split up for a bit in return for high drama and a good storyline?


Nope. I'm biased  :Lol:  

I think they have to be realistic in terms of the characters. I know soaps thrive on sensationalism, but I believe thatâs been part of Eastenders problem. They have already been a large amount of debate over old characters returning and whether this is a good thing or not. Storylines wise though I really donât want repeats. I'm sure for old time viewers who loved the Grant and Sharon partnership would love for them to be together but I I'm not so optimistic about that. Firstly the Sharongate storyline was a phenomenon back in the 90's era. To get them back together now after the amazing couple they made back then, wouldn't it tarnish their one time great partnership? I'm all for high drama but storylines have to correspond to individual characteristics. This is what EastEnders failed on last year immensely and thatâs why 2004 was one of their weakest years. If say Sharon would get back together with Grant I really do think it would be implausible, even it was an affair. I think they can just about get away with a one night stand but nothing more. The reality is that Sharonâs character just wouldnât go back there. She came out of that relationship stronger and determined to move on. When she was with Phil and he gave her a hard time about the abortion she got really annoyed with Philâs attitude towards her. He didn't physically attack her but he got aggressive and she made some comment about how Grant used to get like that in a foul mood and said 'I will not live in fear like that ever again.' Grant is part of her past, her future lies with Dennis now. I would find it implausable if she had an affair with him. What I've always liked about EastEnders is that they are a character-centred soap. To provide high drama, characterisation must be their top priority and the plots in questions must coincide with the traits of characters. If they fail to do this then it will be foreseen as unrealistic and contrived and reach the level of sensationalism, which what EastEnders isnât about (well not most of the time). EE have done that before with storylines and messed up. I don't want Sharon and Dennis to be tarnished with that brush.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

fair enough lol, wow u shud be a lawyer the way u argued that!!!

ok the verdict: shannis stay together, lol

luv to see so mnay passionate shannis fans

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

> fair enough lol, wow u shud be a lawyer the way u argued that!!!
> 
> ok the verdict: shannis stay together, lol
> 
> luv to see so mnay passionate shannis fans
> 
> bondboffin


LOL -Lawyer, no thankyou. I would crumble.  :Lol:   It's just my character analysis brain working over time. 

I want Sharon and Dennis to stay together. They make such a great couple, IMO -the best!!  :Wub:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i think its about time they got back together and had some sweet romantic moments together they deserve it.

----------


## angelblue

Hi apparently dennis goes to see zoe because he feels humilated zoe tells him she still loves him does he still feelings for her or not   :Lol: 

Also on ds i saw a picture of jake and chrissie does anyone know what that is an about   :Lol:  

Thanxs

----------


## squillyfer

NO he does not and if he does he needs hi hed testing and telling he's a very naughty boy LOL

----------


## alia4u2nv

hey people i wan just watching old clips of shannis they are so sweet and romantic cant wait until they come back i am so exicted. Only 3 days to go yay.

----------


## Bryan

3 days till we see 10 seconds of them, then we have to wait until monday

bondboffin

i think its time there was a shannis special of eastenders revealed!

----------


## Alisha

> i think its time there was a shannis special of eastenders revealed!


Oh absolulty! We need one -or a Dennis or Sharon one will do.

I think the fans deserve it. I for one would watch it. This relationship is such a complex and powerful one, that a shannis revealed would go down really well I think  :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

> I wouldn't leave you without one Alisha


awww..thankyou  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

bring on the 10 seconds of shannis: brightenb up a dull walford, finally some love... of people below 60!

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

> joel_beckett_lover who is in you banner jake n chrissie n who am i blind its cool


It's Phil and Sam from da Bill

----------


## Rach33

> Hi apparently dennis goes to see zoe because he feels humilated zoe tells him she still loves him does he still feelings for her or not  
> 
> Also on ds i saw a picture of jake and chrissie does anyone know what that is an about   
> 
> Thanxs


God no if anything he pity's her he had absolutely no romantic feelign for her at all he doesn't hate her he just doesn't like her

----------


## chocolate

ohh i cant wait for shannis to return had a shannis marathon this weekend lol!!! 
you know about grant still (probably) loving sharon do you think that if he does try to get sharon back do you think he would go to extremes like maybe blackmailing her or even rape which would be bad?? because me and my cousin were discussing this and we dont want that to happen with sharon!!!

----------


## chocolate

ohh i cant wait for shannis to return had a shannis marathon this weekend lol!!!  i know this is gonna sound bad but its just a thought me and my cousin were discussing.. ( really sorry if i have offended anyone really am)
you know about grant still (probably) loving sharon do you think that if he does try to get sharon back do you think he would go to extremes like maybe blackmailing her or even rape which would be bad?? and we really dont want that to happen with sharon!!!  :Crying:   :Searchme:

----------


## Flozza

> It's Phil and Sam from da Bill


oooops lol i rite clicked on it n it sed phil n sam, i thought it ment mitchell, ooops

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Alisha knows how to write loads wow!! She would be really good at Essay's and stuff  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alisha

> Alisha knows how to write loads wow!! She would be really good at Essay's and stuff


I don't know about that but I get plenty at uni  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Just 2 more days to go. I can't wait to have my favourate pair back. About time.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## alia4u2nv

me and you both





> 3 days till we see 10 seconds of them, then we have to wait until monday
> 
> bondboffin
> 
> i think its time there was a shannis special of eastenders revealed!

----------


## alia4u2nv

apparently when grant comes back he is going to be interested in chrissie. i dont think that he would rape sharon though i mean at one point he did love the woman.





> ohh i cant wait for shannis to return had a shannis marathon this weekend lol!!! 
> you know about grant still (probably) loving sharon do you think that if he does try to get sharon back do you think he would go to extremes like maybe blackmailing her or even rape which would be bad?? because me and my cousin were discussing this and we dont want that to happen with sharon!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

man friday is taking so long to come.

----------


## squillyfer

i was thinking everyone celebrates 29th of september (2003) as the anniversary of shannis and i admit i do too but the first hint of shannis ws on june 9th (2003) when dennis kissed her so ee have always been good at making us wait with this storyline.

CANT WAIT TILL FRIDAY !!!! YAY

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*2 more days everyone*  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> *2 more days everyone*


i cant believe it, for some unknown reason i had forgot it was only 2 days, thank god you reminded me lol! only 2 days yay!!!   :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:Embarrassment:  How could you.... Its Shannis... (Thats Humiliating ZOE)... anyways... 2 days  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> How could you.... Its Shannis... (Thats Humiliating ZOE)... anyways... 2 days


i know i couldnt believe it!! anyway i cant wait, shannis coming back and humilating zoe all in one yay!   :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

> apparently when grant comes back he is going to be interested in chrissie. i dont think that he would rape sharon though i mean at one point he did love the woman.


thanks for that alia4u2nv

----------


## chocolate

i cant wait we have been waiting for sooooo long lol!!! finally!!  :Cheer:  
only 2 days yay!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

dont worry about it.




> thanks for that alia4u2nv

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know what you mean man. even though shannis is only gonna be shown a little bit on friday i cant wait to see them. shannis rocks.





> i cant wait we have been waiting for sooooo long lol!!! finally!!  
> only 2 days yay!!!!

----------


## di marco

only 1 day then theyre back yay hurry up tomorrow!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i cant wait until tomorrow. shannis rocks.

----------


## Bryan

yeah shannis return in less than 48 hours!

yeah chrisse and grant get together.... but of course when jake returns it must end

bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

i cant wait the two best stars not to mention the best couple are back in town and are gonna rock walford.






> yeah shannis return in less than 48 hours!
> 
> yeah chrisse and grant get together.... but of course when jake returns it must end
> 
> bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

walford: not just walford!

they'll be "rocking all over the world!"

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

only 24hrs and counting!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## chocolate

:Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  less than 24hrs i cant wait to see them back on our screens i have missed them so much!!!! so much excitement!! lol!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

you know sharon and dennis staying at paulines ( im really sorry if this has already been asked) but why dont they go back to the flat ?? just a bit confused cause thats probably free now isnt it??  :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

they ent got money just like that to buy it...inevitablty they will but its intened as a passing visit so you dont carry thousands of pounds around with you to randomly buy a house


hopefully they will live in their shannis love nest

bondboffin

----------


## littlemo

> they ent got money just like that to buy it...inevitablty they will but its intened as a passing visit so you dont carry thousands of pounds around with you to randomly buy a house
> 
> 
> hopefully they will live in their shannis love nest
> 
> bondboffin



I think when they finally decide to stay permanently they will buy somewhere. Sharon should have plenty of money from selling the club and Dennis now owns his own business, there shouldn't be much problem with money. And when the police finally realise Den's death and do the will I should think Sharon will be left with bundles of cash.  They'll be sitting pretty!

----------


## AleX liddell

I cant belive its tomorrow,after waiting half a year it has finally come true!!! they are coming back tomorrow!!! hooray is anyone going to tap this Morning tomorrow and see what they say about eastenders,they are bound to mention Shannis!!!

----------


## hayzie

do you think they will say something about them on this morning tomorrow? if they do im gonna deffo watch it! wow! omg! less than 24 hours to go! cant wait!

----------


## chocolate

> they ent got money just like that to buy it...inevitablty they will but its intened as a passing visit so you dont carry thousands of pounds around with you to randomly buy a house
> 
> 
> hopefully they will live in their shannis love nest
> 
> bondboffin


thank you bondboffin and little mo

if theyre gonna talk about them tommorow on "this morning" i must watch it!!! lol i cant wait to see them even if its only for a few seconds waiting for 6 months!!!

----------


## di marco

its today! its today! its today!!!

----------


## Alisha

> its today! its today! its today!!!


I know I can't wait! It'll be great to have the best couple back. They are top!!!  :Cheer:   :Wub:

----------


## rosiec211

I'm looking forward to seeing what happens between Dennis and Johnny-and the fallout of Andy's murder, Dennis running the bookies and Dennis and Dot together again!

----------


## alia4u2nv

me and you both.




> only 24hrs and counting!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know i am so exicted. i have missed them heaps.  :Cheer:  

QUOTE=chocolate] :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  less than 24hrs i cant wait to see them back on our screens i have missed them so much!!!! so much excitement!! lol!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer: [/QUOTE]

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know we are just as excited as you marco.





> its today! its today! its today!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

i cannot believe it, its finally happening shannis are coming back today.  :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

:Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Love:  I cant wait just over 6 hours to go till theyre finally back on our screens yay!!! we've missed them for half a year!!    :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Love:

----------


## Alisha

> I cant wait just over 6 hours to go till theyre finally back on our screens yay!!! we've missed them for half a year!!


Same here! I was gutted when they split at Christmas because I didn't think think they got the chance they deserved. Now, hopefully they will get that and possibilites for them are endless. bring it on!  :Smile:

----------


## chocolate

i know this has nothing to do with what we were just saying but i was just thinking that i really hope that letitia dean gets to the final four nominations for best actress this year because im always gutted when she isnt because i really think she deserves it i mean nigel harman has started to get the best actor awards ( which i am very happy about) but i would love to see letitia dean get one : cheer:

----------


## hayzie

same here Alisha, i was so upset when they split up at xmas because i felt like they never had a chance to be together what with den :Angry:  
oh yeah! remember when dennis pulled that cracker and a little heart ring came out? and then when sharon left in the taxi he gave it to her and said, "forever"? that made me cry! but now they are coming back and they will be forever yay! i cant wait untill the engagement party, it sound like its going to be really good. and i hope he propsoses in a romantic way  :Wub:  lol

----------


## di marco

just over 6hrs to go!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

as i said on the count down, you lot are getting really sad xxxxxxx

----------


## di marco

> as i said on the count down, you lot are getting really sad xxxxxxx


lol im gonna stop now, its just cos im rather hyper at the mo for some reason and i have nothing better to do!!!

----------


## Alisha

wahoo! I'm a bit hyper!

I agree with the above comments. I was upset to see them end at Christmas when all we got was 3 weeks of them together. Now though, so many doors can open up for thier characters.

As for Letitia Dean -extreamly underrated actress who is a great actres in her own right. I was disapointed that she was not nominated in the awards last year and we were stuck with the likes of Jessie, Kacey and Michelle. It was obvious that corrie was going to get that given the botched up selection.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know she is a very good actress.





> i know this has nothing to do with what we were just saying but i was just thinking that i really hope that letitia dean gets to the final four nominations for best actress this year because im always gutted when she isnt because i really think she deserves it i mean nigel harman has started to get the best actor awards ( which i am very happy about) but i would love to see letitia dean get one : cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know letita is very under rated for all the excellent acting she does. can we vote for her? if so does anyone know where?

----------


## AleX liddell

An hour and a half to go!!!! Maybe two hours if we only see them at the end!!!!! yeyeyeyeyeye!!!!!! IM so EXCITED!!!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wait to see shannis.  :Cheer:  





> An hour and a half to go!!!! Maybe two hours if we only see them at the end!!!!! yeyeyeyeyeye!!!!!! IM so EXCITED!!!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

*1 hour!!!*

----------


## alia4u2nv

i knw what u mean. one hour until we see them i am well excited.

----------


## Bryan

ne shannis fans that cant wait:

i ahve posted a script explainign their return to walford..hours before they enter the vic

enjoy

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

hi bondboffin!

wheres this script then? i would like to read it lol

----------


## di marco

try the fantasy script section

----------


## hayzie

thanks!

----------


## hayzie

i dont mean to be annoying but where is the fantasy script section i cant find it!  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

its called scripts looked down all the forums on the homepage and ull see it

bondboffin

----------


## *cinderella*

This time in an hour we wouldve just seen them enter the Vic!!!!!!! (I pressume it ends with them coming into the Vic anyway)

----------


## stapler

I know I'm going to be disappointed tonight! *Sniffs*, it says on the radiotimes site that they come into the Vic dramatically in the remaining seconds of the show! That's like a quick flash of the pair before the duf, duf, duf... a subliminal message not a scene lol.

----------


## hayzie

hi! well theyre here at last! yay waited sooooooooooo long! so what does everyone think of tonights episode?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

it may ponly last for 12 months if tish dont resign her contract

but being ofgfeerd the wedding and IVF she will prob wanna sign for a bit longer

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

I hope she does decide to stay on for longer. i want to see how the IVF storyline unfolds.

----------


## alia4u2nv

finally the two hottest stars in Eastenders are back with a bang. sharon looked so beautiful and dennis looked gorgeous, as usual. They were the best thing about the episode even though we got a glimpse it was well worth it. cant wait until monday yay.

----------


## alia4u2nv

me and you both




> I hope she does decide to stay on for longer. i want to see how the IVF storyline unfolds.

----------


## chocolate

> finally the two hottest stars in Eastenders are back with a bang. sharon looked so beautiful and dennis looked gorgeous, as usual. They were the best thing about the episode even though we got a glimpse it was well worth it. cant wait until monday yay.


thats excately what i think( thought? lol!! ) me too i cannot wait till monday even though i have to go to school lol!!! thats not gonna spoil it!!

----------


## Alisha

They are back!

The look on Chrissie, Sam and Zoes face was priceless

I'm so glad to have them back though...about time. Monday cannot come fast enough for me. Bring it on!  :Cheer:

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i thought zoe would have looked.. well a bit annoyed/jealous sharons not exactually her favourtie person and dennis ran off with her ,she was kind of dull, but the look on sams and chrissie's was amazing!

----------


## Alisha

> i thought zoe would have looked.. well a bit annoyed/jealous sharons not exactually her favourtie person and dennis ran off with her ,she was kind of dull, but the look on sams and chrissie's was amazing!


yeah I didn't think much of Zoes expression. Sam and Zoes was priceless.

----------


## Bryan

oh oh they're in trouble

cant wait to see how chrissie and sam react with den's kiddies back in walford, will be great to see unfold

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

god it was great last night but where has the shannis thread gone

----------


## Bad Wolf

your posting in the new one

----------


## Bryan

the countodwn to shannis one has been closed as they are back, all posts go here now   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

i dont think she had much time to react on it cause it finished quickly. maybe she mite express her jealousy on monday who knows?





> i thought zoe would have looked.. well a bit annoyed/jealous sharons not exactually her favourtie person and dennis ran off with her ,she was kind of dull, but the look on sams and chrissie's was amazing!

----------


## alia4u2nv

sam, chrissie and zoe made me laugh when they saw dennis and sharon, they looked as if they had seen a ghost it was funny man.

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wait until monday.

----------


## Bryan

never realised dennis had that impact on people.... lol (jk!)

bondboffin

----------


## Bad Wolf

i missed it- went for a meal, i'm also working tomorroe so will miss it then too!

----------


## alia4u2nv

there is an interview on shannis on the bbc website read it, its really interesting?

----------


## di marco

> there is an interview on shannis on the bbc website read it, its really interesting?


yup i read that this morning

----------


## alia4u2nv

its good innit

----------


## di marco

> its good innit


yeh pretty interesting

----------


## alia4u2nv

they look so good together.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> they look so good together.


they do look so good together. they had chemisrty the first time they meet

----------


## Bryan

i read the interview as soon as they mentioned it after the show last night... read most it from inside soap and all me tv mags but still nice to read up on them

shannis rocks!

bondboffin

----------


## AleX liddell

I just can't wait till monday!! has neone gone onto the eastenders website and looked at the preview clip of monday?? It looks really exctitng!!!

----------


## Bryan

everyone

bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant disagree with you there?  :Smile:  




> they do look so good together. they had chemisrty the first time they meet

----------


## alia4u2nv

i havent because i want to be suprised i cant wait though for monday  :Cheer:  




> I just can't wait till monday!! has neone gone onto the eastenders website and looked at the preview clip of monday?? It looks really exctitng!!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I just can't wait till monday!! has neone gone onto the eastenders website and looked at the preview clip of monday?? It looks really exctitng!!!


I couldn't really make out much of what was happening - just chaos and Zoe shouting!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

kat tries to hit dennis but she hits gary cant wait

----------


## Bryan

> kat tries to hit dennis but she hits gary cant wait


lol its gonna be classic, loads of punch-ups in the coming weeks

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

i watched the clip of monday on the EE website but i couldnt quite make out what was happening, it was blurry. all i got was everyone shouting at shannis  :Sad:  and zoe shouting for everyone to shut up lol. awww and sharon looked really sad bless! how dare they shout at them!

----------


## Bryan

> i watched the clip of monday on the EE website but i couldnt quite make out what was happening, it was blurry. all i got was everyone shouting at shannis  and zoe shouting for everyone to shut up lol. awww and sharon looked really sad bless! how dare they shout at them!


thats basically all it was lol... a right old do da in the queen vic (again)

bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

i agree with you cant wait.  :Cheer:  




> lol its gonna be classic, loads of punch-ups in the coming weeks
> 
> bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

how dare these people shout at sharon and dennis they aint done anything wrong?

----------


## di marco

> how dare these people shout at sharon and dennis they aint done anything wrong?


yeh but they dont know that at the mo do they?

----------


## Bryan

> yeh but they dont know that at the mo do they?


after all even when they find out...why did zoe get involved in all this? to keep deenis and why? cus he was going with sharon? she felt preseurised into doing all that to keep her man... if they hadnt got together then zoe wud still be with dennius and none of her heartache would have happened

she deserved all she got but thats just the slaters opinion

bondboffin

----------


## chocolate

> i watched the clip of monday on the EE website but i couldnt quite make out what was happening, it was blurry. all i got was everyone shouting at shannis  and zoe shouting for everyone to shut up lol. awww and sharon looked really sad bless! how dare they shout at them!


you know from that clip was sharon near Gus.. because i everytime i saw that i kept thinking that sharon was expecting this to happen and was waiting for it..im sure she wasnt next to dennis??   :Searchme:

----------


## hayzie

> you know from that clip was sharon near Gus.. because i everytime i saw that i kept thinking that sharon was expecting this to happen and was waiting for it..im sure she wasnt next to dennis??


it looks like, from what i can see, that dennis and sharon are standing together but kind of apart and gus is in the background right behind sharon, hope this helps im a bit confused myself

----------


## squillyfer

> im a bit confused myself


I know the light isnt very good in the clip and it all happens a bit fast

----------


## hayzie

i know everyones moving to quick to see it properly, oh well we can see it properly tomorrow   :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

so anyway...has it been confirmed that sharon and dennis are getting married or not? i mean is it 100% gonna happen? all i know is that they were suppose to be filming their engagement party scenes not long ago but is this for definate? any help would be appreciated  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> so anyway...has it been confirmed that sharon and dennis are getting married or not? i mean is it 100% gonna happen? all i know is that they were suppose to be filming their engagement party scenes not long ago but is this for definate? any help would be appreciated


its eastenders biggest thing to beat corrie, its gotta happen and they know it!

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

it said on this morning or gmtv or somtthing that they were filming an engagement party and theyd seen the scripts for it so im assuming theres going to be a wedding

----------


## littlemo

> it said on this morning or gmtv or somtthing that they were filming an engagement party and theyd seen the scripts for it so im assuming theres going to be a wedding


Yes I think there will be a wedding. But apparently Phil is supposed to try and prevent her from going through with it or something like that. But I'm sure Dennis will win out in the end. Dennis is the love of Sharon's life!

----------


## di marco

> Yes I think there will be a wedding. But apparently Phil is supposed to try and prevent her from going through with it or something like that. But I'm sure Dennis will win out in the end. Dennis is the love of Sharon's life!


yeh i dont know how true the bit about phil trying to stop the wedding is. if he tries he wont succeed

----------


## hayzie

yeah! thats all i needed to know! so they are deffo getting engaged and there will be a wedding but poeple will try to stop them aka potato head phil! i cant wait to see how hes going to propose, thats going to be very interesting, aww i bet he does it in a really romantic way. lets hope they stay together, but i think it would be good if they have arguments that way they can make up and it will keep the drama going, lets face it, they cant live blissfully happy can they? it would keep viewers entertained. i cant wait to see phil fail in trying to stop their wedding! lol

----------


## di marco

if my calculations are right the proposal should be in just over a months time

----------


## littlemo

> yeah! thats all i needed to know! so they are deffo getting engaged and there will be a wedding but poeple will try to stop them aka potato head phil! i cant wait to see how hes going to propose, thats going to be very interesting, aww i bet he does it in a really romantic way. lets hope they stay together, but i think it would be good if they have arguments that way they can make up and it will keep the drama going, lets face it, they cant live blissfully happy can they? it would keep viewers entertained. i cant wait to see phil fail in trying to stop their wedding! lol


I know it would be great to see Phil fall flat on his face. Phil and Sharon have always had this chemistry between them, but now Dennis is the love of Sharon's life not him, he's well passed his sell by date. 

I'm sure Dennis and Sharon will still have great rows! I love their arguments though because they do them so passionately. Nigel Harman said in a soap magazine this week that they are independent people who will still have arguments but they're love keeps them togehter. Everytime they have an argument it seems like they are ready to rip each others clothes off, it was a bit like that with Den and Angie wasn't it?!  I hope Sharon and Dennis's relationships lasts forever. I don't think they'll ever get bored of each other. 
Dennis said that in an episode just before or after they slept together for the first time, that Sharon would have got bored of Tom if he had lived, he said that 'I won't bore you, I'll be better for you than any of them'. How right he was hey!

----------


## chocolate

> yeah! thats all i needed to know! so they are deffo getting engaged and there will be a wedding but poeple will try to stop them aka potato head phil! i cant wait to see how hes going to propose, thats going to be very interesting, aww i bet he does it in a really romantic way. lets hope they stay together, but i think it would be good if they have arguments that way they can make up and it will keep the drama going, lets face it, they cant live blissfully happy can they? it would keep viewers entertained. i cant wait to see phil fail in trying to stop their wedding! lol



loved your name for phil   :Rotfl:  
i also cant wait for the proposal that will be brilliant to watch i must record that lol and the wedding lol!!   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> if my calculations are right the proposal should be in just over a months time


I hope it's sooner than that, I want to see it now! I wonder what Dennis will say when he proposes, something that's going to make you go through a whole box of tissues I bet. He'll probably tell her how much he love her, how they are soul mates, how he'll make her more happy than she's ever been, and that it'll be the happiest day of his life when he finally marries her. Does that sound about right to you?!

----------


## di marco

> I hope it's sooner than that, I want to see it now! I wonder what Dennis will say when he proposes, something that's going to make you go through a whole box of tissues I bet. He'll probably tell her how much he love her, how they are soul mates, how he'll make her more happy than she's ever been, and that it'll be the happiest day of his life when he finally marries her. Does that sound about right to you?!


its prob going make me cry when he does it, i can picture it now. it might be sooner than that, i just dont think it will be any longer than about a month so if i think the longest than i wont be disappointed

----------


## chocolate

> I hope it's sooner than that, I want to see it now! I wonder what Dennis will say when he proposes, something that's going to make you go through a whole box of tissues I bet. He'll probably tell her how much he love her, how they are soul mates, how he'll make her more happy than she's ever been, and that it'll be the happiest day of his life when he finally marries her. Does that sound about right to you?!



i sooooo cannot wait for him to propse and what he will say probably along the lines you have said littlemo 
i'll be sitting crying my eyes out if he said something like that.. i also cant wait to see sharons reaction to it just to see them both happy will be lovely a dream come true for all shannis lovers eh?   :Cheer:   :Love:

----------


## hayzie

> Dennis said that in an episode just before or after they slept together for the first time, that Sharon would have got bored of Tom if he had lived, he said that 'I won't bore you, I'll be better for you than any of them'. How right he was hey!


when did he say this, do you know what episode or what month it was in, thats so cute! i cant remember him saying that though...

----------


## hayzie

[QUOTE=chocolate]loved your name for phil   :Rotfl:  QUOTE]

LOL! people used to call him that ages ago

----------


## littlemo

> i sooooo cannot wait for him to propse and what he will say probably along the lines you have said littlemo 
> i'll be sitting crying my eyes out if he said something like that.. i also cant wait to see sharons reaction to it just to see them both happy will be lovely a dream come true for all shannis lovers eh?


Yes! I also can't wait to see Sharon's face, it's going to be a classic EE moment. I think there's 3 places he could possibly pop the question, 1. Where they happen to be living at the time, 2. The Vic (it may be where they are living,  but I mean in the bar), 3. Fargos. Depending on whether he spends a lot of time planning it, or if he just spontaneously does it (in which case it will probably be in the vic, or their home).

----------


## hayzie

> I hope it's sooner than that, I want to see it now! I wonder what Dennis will say when he proposes, something that's going to make you go through a whole box of tissues I bet. He'll probably tell her how much he love her, how they are soul mates, how he'll make her more happy than she's ever been, and that it'll be the happiest day of his life when he finally marries her. Does that sound about right to you?!


you've got me in tears here! that would be absolutley perfect if he said those exact words. omg! i cant wait till this happens!

----------


## littlemo

> when did he say this, do you know what episode or what month it was in, thats so cute! i cant remember him saying that though...


I think it was the episode they first slept together, or maybe the episode before that. I know it was a year last October because that's when Den came back. There was a whole speech, it was all very intense. They were arguing. It was just after Dennis told Sharon about Den and she didn't believe him.

Dennis started on about how Sharon dressed like a widow, and acted like one. She replied that 'the love of my life is dead', he asked her who she was talking about, and she said it was 'Tom'. Dennis thought it was ridiculous that Sharon thought of him as her great love. He replied 'he wasn't the love of your life, nowhere near! If he hadn't of died he only would have ended up boring you to death' (which was very diplomatic of him) lol. Anyway Sharon told Dennis that he didn't know him, but Dennis said that he knew her. He said 'I won't bore you I will be better for you than any of them' he went on to ask her how long she would be hiding behind dead men, and that it was just another excuse. It lead to them having sex. Dennis has a way with words, that's for sure.

----------


## hayzie

ohhh yeah i think i remmeber now. i know for definate what episode you're talking about, 'that night' when they first slept together. i cant actually remember him saying that about tom but i remember he asked, 'what are you scared of?' and she replied 'you' and he was shocked and said, 'me? you dont need to be scared of me, i wouldn't harm a single hair on your head and i'll kill anyone who does' then sharon got scared lol aww that was cute though when he said that!

----------


## angelblue

Hey can someone pleases tell me why did sharon get drunk at andy wedding i missed it and what happened between her and dennis that day  :Ponder:  

I misssed that espisode i was on hoilday what happened i really want to know thanx  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Hey can someone pleases tell me why did sharon get drunk at andy wedding i missed it and what happened between her and dennis that day  
> 
> I misssed that espisode i was on hoilday what happened i really want to know thanx


Dennis was going out with Zoe at the time, but Sharon had been giving him come ons all day before the wedding. He thought she still had feelings for him. He went into Sharon's room, while Zoe was asleep next door and kissed her (the night before Andy's wedding). Sharon didn't stop him, but Dennis stopped it, before it went any further. He wanted to find out if Sharon thought of it as being more than a one night stand. Sharon said she wasn't sure, to Dennis it seemed like Sharon was just using him for sex. And Dennis had very strong feelings for Sharon, and he wanted something more than Sharon was prepared to give him at the time, so he walked away from her. Sharon was in a fit of tears. But Dennis thought at least he had something real with Zoe.

And then at the wedding the next day she got very drunk and upset. Sharon loved Dennis very much but she didn't know what to do with it. She threatened to tell Zoe the truth, but Dennis pulled her out of the house before she had the chance to. Dennis told Sharon that he would break up with Zoe in a minute if Sharon was to say that they would have a proper relationship and everything, but Sharon said no. And Sharon went in and apologised to everybody for causing upset, and to Tommy (Vicki's boyfriend) because she had a go at him as well.

----------


## angelblue

Oh no i missed it sounds really good i cant believe that what sharon was crying that night or that day did dennis see her cry or not 

Also did zoe go to wedding because i thought she hated andy so why would she go to his wedding did sharon go to the wedding


Also who looked after sharon after she got drunk did dennis look after her or what   :Lol:

----------


## squillyfer

dennis looked after her cos she started shouting at tommy

----------


## littlemo

> Oh no i missed it sounds really good i cant believe that what sharon was crying that night or that day did dennis see her cry or not 
> 
> Also did zoe go to wedding because i thought she hated andy so why would she go to his wedding did sharon go to wedding
> 
> Also who looked after sharon after she got drunk did dennis look after her or what


Sharon cried that night, Dennis didn't see her do it, it was after he had left her bedroom. She reached for her tissues, and she just lay there in tears on her bed. 

I think Zoe did go to the wedding, just to give Dennis moral support, she wasn't happy about it. Sharon didn't go to the actual wedding ceremony, they met up together in the Vic afterwards, she just sat there getting more and more drunk. 

And yes Dennis did look after Sharon when she got drunk, but only when she looked in danger of telling everybody what had happened between them the night before. She yelled at Tommy and Dennis took her outside. It was quite an emotonal moment actually. Sharon started crying on Dennis's shoulder outside, she told him how hard she found it being around him, but didn't think she could make the step of being in a relationship with him, and hurting everybody.

----------


## angelblue

awwwww What did dennis say to this and what did zoe do was she jealous of him paying attention to sharon  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> awwwww What did dennis say to this and what did zoe do was she jealous of him paying attention to sharon


Dennis told Sharon that if she was willing to make a go of their relationship, he would break up with Zoe, but she couldn't make that commitment.  Dennis did hug Sharon though, it was an emotional moment. We knew that both of them were feeling the same way, but it was a question of family and complications. So Dennis and Sharon went back inside, Sharon apologised to everybody, especially to Tommy. Zoe may have felt a bit jealous, but I don't think she said anything. She probably wasn't very happy about it. Sharon just told everybody that she had to much to drink.

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs little mo   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Thanxs little mo


Your welcome, any time! I love talking about Dennis and Sharon!

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeah you are right.




> yeh but they dont know that at the mo do they?

----------


## alia4u2nv

it is definitely happening  :Cheer:  




> so anyway...has it been confirmed that sharon and dennis are getting married or not? i mean is it 100% gonna happen? all i know is that they were suppose to be filming their engagement party scenes not long ago but is this for definate? any help would be appreciated

----------


## alia4u2nv

how do you know?

QUOTE=di marco]if my calculations are right the proposal should be in just over a months time[/QUOTE]

----------


## alia4u2nv

you make me laugh past his sell by date good one. i totally agree with you there chemistry is just too good.




> I know it would be great to see Phil fall flat on his face. Phil and Sharon have always had this chemistry between them, but now Dennis is the love of Sharon's life not him, he's well passed his sell by date. 
> 
> I'm sure Dennis and Sharon will still have great rows! I love their arguments though because they do them so passionately. Nigel Harman said in a soap magazine this week that they are independent people who will still have arguments but they're love keeps them togehter. Everytime they have an argument it seems like they are ready to rip each others clothes off, it was a bit like that with Den and Angie wasn't it?!  I hope Sharon and Dennis's relationships lasts forever. I don't think they'll ever get bored of each other. 
> Dennis said that in an episode just before or after they slept together for the first time, that Sharon would have got bored of Tom if he had lived, he said that 'I won't bore you, I'll be better for you than any of them'. How right he was hey!

----------


## alia4u2nv

your really emotional arent you  :Smile:  

QUOTE=di marco]its prob going make me cry when he does it, i can picture it now. it might be sooner than that, i just dont think it will be any longer than about a month so if i think the longest than i wont be disappointed[/QUOTE]

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know i loved that scene.  :Cheer:  




> ohhh yeah i think i remmeber now. i know for definate what episode you're talking about, 'that night' when they first slept together. i cant actually remember him saying that about tom but i remember he asked, 'what are you scared of?' and she replied 'you' and he was shocked and said, 'me? you dont need to be scared of me, i wouldn't harm a single hair on your head and i'll kill anyone who does' then sharon got scared lol aww that was cute though when he said that!

----------


## alia4u2nv

hey does anyone know how and when he proposes to sharon?

----------


## littlemo

> i know i loved that scene.


Yeah wasn't it just the best! I kept thinking they should show this after the watershed, so we could see the uncut version, nothing sexual actually happened on screen, but the chemistry was so intense, I could really feel it!When Dennis went right up close to her, when they were in the kitchen, Sharon was trying to get something open and Dennis whispered 'I'll take that for you shall I', it made me feel weak, it was like Dennis could have just taken her right there and then. It's amazing how they do that in soaps without actually showing it!

----------


## littlemo

> hey does anyone know how and when he proposes to sharon?


Most people are saying in about a month's time. I don't think anybody knows yet how he's going to do it, but I bet it's going to be really romantic, Dennis does romance with Sharon so well.

----------


## Alisha

> Yeah wasn't it just the best! I kept thinking they should show this after the watershed, so we could see the uncut version, nothing sexual actually happened on screen, but the chemistry was so intense, I could really feel it!When Dennis went right up close to her, when they were in the kitchen, Sharon was trying to get something open and Dennis whispered 'I'll take that for you shall I', it made me feel weak, it was like Dennis could have just taken her right there and then. It's amazing how they do that in soaps without actually showing it!


I've just been reading your posts to the Sharon and Dennis storyline over the past week and I must say very interesting. I too like to dig deep when it comes to them two and its interesting to read such detailed responses.

Anyway I have that episode. The Shannis fans have labelled it 'that night' for almost 2 years now, lol. I simply love it and it was just that one episode alone that bought in so many fans. Just shows how much of an impact it made really. I'm glad that ee had the balls to go through with this one. Their chemistry was literally on fire and it was from that point onwards that I was an avid fan of them two. The sexual chemistry just sizzled of the screen. I remember reading an interview from Nigel Harman during that time and apparently the director had to cut and edit some parts because it was too raunchy to be shown before the watershed. He said that him and Letitia just went for it and shirts were being ripped etc.

Back to his proposal though, as much as Dennis is absolutely head over heals in love with Sharon, I canât see him doing a Martin on us. Itâs just not his style. Dennis being Dennis will most likely just come out with it, may be unplanned too. I can just imagine them sitting watching television and him just coming out with it. The two words 'marry me' will hold more power than the predictable getting down on on knee etc. A bit of romance wouldn't hurt but not overkill because itâs still got to ring true to his character.

Oh yeah just thought I'd let you know, in case you haven't already heard that in Now magazine (or new) Sharon and Dennis' engagement party will be screened at the end of July where there will be balloons, cake etc.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> your really emotional arent you


yep lol! cry at everything!

----------


## di marco

> how do you know?


well i dont know for sure but on this morning they said thed seen the scripts for the engagement party and that they were filming it then, that was a few weeks ago. and on the webcam i thought some of the scripts seemed like they were linked to it, these were going to be aired at the end of july so he must propose in about a months time

----------


## di marco

> Oh yeah just thought I'd let you know, in case you haven't already heard that in Now magazine (or new) Sharon and Dennis' engagement party will be screened at the end of July where there will be balloons, cake etc.


cant wait, ill get to see it just before i go on hols   :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Hey people it monday the day we have been waiting for and only for more 4 espisodes till zoe leaves  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know cant wait to watch it though.  :Cheer:  





> Most people are saying in about a month's time. I don't think anybody knows yet how he's going to do it, but I bet it's going to be really romantic, Dennis does romance with Sharon so well.

----------


## alia4u2nv

me and you both. lol




> yep lol! cry at everything!

----------


## alia4u2nv

thanks.




> well i dont know for sure but on this morning they said thed seen the scripts for the engagement party and that they were filming it then, that was a few weeks ago. and on the webcam i thought some of the scripts seemed like they were linked to it, these were going to be aired at the end of july so he must propose in about a months time

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know i am well excited.  :Cheer:  




> Hey people it monday the day we have been waiting for and only for more 4 espisodes till zoe leaves

----------


## alia4u2nv

today's episode is going to be so good i just cannot wait.

----------


## chocolate

> hey does anyone know how and when he proposes to sharon?


i agree with Alisha that dennis would most probably propose unplanned.. i reckon he might say it when sharon and dennis have like a mini arguement,( heat of the moment type thing lol!) maybe about showing den that they are a couple or something?  and like i said earlier her reaction would be a picture to see i would be so happy to see this !
 :Cheer:   :Love:

----------


## hayzie

awww balloons and cake thats so cute lol

i really cant wait until he proposes, it will be cute no matter what way he does it. i think it has to stay true to his charcter so down on one knee i cant see him doing that! but i think he will still do it romantically, lol i can just see them sitting there watchin tv, 'sharon?' 'yep?' marry me! awww or he could do a billy, with the spaghetti,   :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> awww balloons and cake thats so cute lol
> 
> i really cant wait until he proposes, it will be cute no matter what way he does it. i think it has to stay true to his charcter so down on one knee i cant see him doing that! but i think he will still do it romantically, lol i can just see them sitting there watchin tv, 'sharon?' 'yep?' marry me! awww or he could do a billy, with the spaghetti,


he'll put it ina  muffin, but sharon would probably choke on it...not suspecting there is a ring insdie'

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nor can i so at least we will see are favorite couple get married

----------


## squillyfer

i think it would be good for her to ask him sort of a final leap of faith to show that she's not afraid anymore and is in it for the long haule saying that dennis would be really cute proposing but then he's always cute lol

----------


## hayzie

lol i hope she dont choke on the ring! thats true actually hes always cute so he doesnt actually need any reason to be cute also it would be quite original if she proposes instead, i dont think a woman has proposed on ee before...i might be wrong though

----------


## stapler

Sure did she not ask Tom to marry her during his illness and he started to fob her off?   :Searchme:

----------


## AleX liddell

Imagine if he proposed to her with the another look-a-like of the pink plastic ring that he gave her at xmas!!!! lol!!! Im soooo overjoyed that im finally gonna see them i think i will have to go out side to let all my emotions out coz im sooo excited :chill:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Imagine if he proposed to her with the another look-a-like of the pink plastic ring that he gave her at xmas!!!! lol!!! Im soooo overjoyed that im finally gonna see them i think i will have to go out side to let all my emotions out coz im sooo excited :chill:


I hope they show that she still has that ring from the cracker - that would be cute!

----------


## hayzie

i know the cracker ring was cute! and when he said 'forever' well he was right lol. oooooooh i've just had a brilliant idea...

they could be at the church getting married, as you do, and then the vicar says, 'the rings' and the best man(whoever that may be) forgets the rings! so sharon says, 'no problem, i've got one here' and she pulls out the plastic heart cracker ring! ta-da! kind of like a four weddings and a funeral style wedding lol. or maybe not...i think thats a good idea

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was a good epoisode tonight

----------


## littlemo

> i agree with Alisha that dennis would most probably propose unplanned.. i reckon he might say it when sharon and dennis have like a mini arguement,( heat of the moment type thing lol!) maybe about showing den that they are a couple or something?  and like i said earlier her reaction would be a picture to see i would be so happy to see this !


Yes! that would definetely be Dennis and Sharon's style, a huge argument, yelling and screaming at each other. And then just when you think they are ready to split up, it comes out, something along the lines of;  
Sharon- 'Then why are we together?!' 
Dennis- 'Because I love you!' 
Sharon- 'Yes well I love you too!'  
Dennis-'Marry me!' 
Sharon-'O.k.!'

It would prove how passionate their relationship is. They get upset because they are so in love with each other, and there's quite a fine line, between just plain anger and passion. It's going to be so great too see!

----------


## hayzie

> Yes! that would definetely be Dennis and Sharon's style, a huge argument, yelling and screaming at each other. And then just when you think they are ready to split up, it comes out, something along the lines of;  
> Sharon- 'Then why are we together?!' 
> Dennis- 'Because I love you!' 
> Sharon- 'Yes well I love you too!'  
> Dennis-'Marry me!' 
> Sharon-'O.k.!'
> 
> It would prove how passionate their relationship is. They get upset because they are so in love with each other, and there's quite a fine line, between just plain anger and passion. It's going to be so great too see!


that is so cute! i can just imagine them having a massive argument, but what would they be arguing about though  :Searchme:  then the next minute theyre engaged YAY! its like that time when sharon kept pestering him and she stood in his way in angies den and he told her to move and then snogged her lol

----------


## littlemo

> i think it would be good for her to ask him sort of a final leap of faith to show that she's not afraid anymore and is in it for the long haule saying that dennis would be really cute proposing but then he's always cute lol


It's an idea, but she proposed to Tom, so I don't think she should do it twice, she should wait for Dennis to make his move. I think it will be better that way. And as you said Dennis would be really cute at proposing.

p.s. Thought I should ask, what is this obsession with the word 'cute' people tend to use it an awful lot lol.

----------


## littlemo

> that is so cute! i can just imagine them having a massive argument, but what would they be arguing about though  then the next minute theyre engaged YAY! its like that time when sharon kept pestering him and she stood in his way in angies den and he told her to move and then snogged her lol


Maybe the argument could be about Chrissie. And Den's murder. Dennis would probably want to protect Chrissie from going to prison, and Sharon may want to tell the police. I don't know whether they could make a romantic moment out of that, but stranger things have hapened. 

And yes I loved the moment you mentioned also. There have been so many like that.

----------


## angelblue

I dont know why but i think dot will have something to do with the marriage prospals like her and dennis talking and dot saying something and putting the idea in his head for some reason   :Cheer:

----------


## hayzie

> p.s. Thought I should ask, what is this obsession with the word 'cute' people tend to use it an awful lot lol.


i dont actually know why i use the word cute alot lol sometimes i dont realise i say it sorry but i suppose its just dennis, he is cute so he makes me use it lol

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh but i would like it to be romantic is well.




> i agree with Alisha that dennis would most probably propose unplanned.. i reckon he might say it when sharon and dennis have like a mini arguement,( heat of the moment type thing lol!) maybe about showing den that they are a couple or something?  and like i said earlier her reaction would be a picture to see i would be so happy to see this !

----------


## littlemo

> I dont know why but i think dot will have something to do with the marriage prospals like her and dennis talking and dot saying something and putting the idea in his head for some reason


Yes I could see that happening. We all know how Dot likes to go on about people living in sin, and he takes a lot of what Dot says to heart. He's also very serious about Sharon and loves her a great deal. He wants to do the best by her, and I doubt he can see anything else other than Sharon when he looks into his future. Being married to her would make him happy, maybe it would just take Dot to make him realise it.

----------


## Layne

> i dont actually know why i use the word cute alot lol sometimes i dont realise i say it sorry but i suppose its just dennis, he is cute so he makes me use it lol


dennis is the cutest sexiest man ever! Sorry i had to say it!!!
Sorry for going off -topic!!!!

Shannis is back on top, stronger than ever, sticking together! What a great idae for a banna!!
hehe, no one nick it (copyright! teehee) i will put those words on my new banna!
yey
Layne
x x x

----------


## alia4u2nv

do you know what kat needs a slap on her face after the way she spoke to sharon today sharon should have knocked her out.

----------


## alia4u2nv

see all those people giving dennis and sharon the looks they all need a good slap.

----------


## littlemo

> i dont actually know why i use the word cute alot lol sometimes i dont realise i say it sorry but i suppose its just dennis, he is cute so he makes me use it lol


I know I can see that about Dennis, he is adorable! But there's plenty more  words you can use to describe him, not many you can say on this message board mind you but..! lol. Wow he's hot! Sharon and Dennis forever, I love them! I can't wait to see the proposal!

----------


## hayzie

> I know I can see that about Dennis, he is adorable! But there's plenty more  words you can use to describe him, not many you can say on this message board mind you but..! lol. Wow he's hot! Sharon and Dennis forever, I love them! I can't wait to see the proposal!


i think if i did use the words i would like to describe him as i would get in trouble! the words i have in my head are things that should only be said after the watershed lol so cute is the best word to describe him anyway...yes i love shannis, cant wait for the proposal hurry up july!

----------


## alia4u2nv

i agree




> I know I can see that about Dennis, he is adorable! But there's plenty more  words you can use to describe him, not many you can say on this message board mind you but..! lol. Wow he's hot! Sharon and Dennis forever, I love them! I can't wait to see the proposal!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i agree they should all have a slap

----------


## Bryan

> i agree they should all have a slap


lets hope kat dont deal out the slaps cus she'll miss and end up hitting thin air

bondboffin

----------


## alia4u2nv

she needs a good old slap on her face she thinks to much of herself speaking to sharon like that arrogant little madam




> lets hope kat dont deal out the slaps cus she'll miss and end up hitting thin air
> 
> bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> lets hope kat dont deal out the slaps cus she'll miss and end up hitting thin air
> 
> bondboffin


lol!

----------


## stapler

It says Kat has four major punch-ups, one was when she smacked Garry albeit by accident... the other I presume is Chrissie, but who else can she hate??

----------


## di marco

> It says Kat has four major punch-ups, one was when she smacked Garry albeit by accident... the other I presume is Chrissie, but who else can she hate??


ones prob going to be sharon as even though she knows the truth now it doesnt stop kat hating sharon as dennis chose her and not zoe

----------


## Bryan

alfie and mo are going to get some slappings when the truth is revealed

bondboffiin

----------


## chocolate

> do you know what kat needs a slap on her face after the way she spoke to sharon today sharon should have knocked her out.


i totally agree with you   :Thumbsup:  .. i really want sharon to hit her for a change becuase personally Kat always hits people but she never gets it in return ( not to offend anyone) but that is what i think..   :Searchme:

----------


## Jade

> ones prob going to be sharon as even though she knows the truth now it doesnt stop kat hating sharon as dennis chose her and not zoe


I would have thought she would be glad Dennis chose Sharon and not Zoe, as Kat had always frowned on Zoe's reationship with Dennis, also now Kat knows the truth she's got no reason to hate them, all her hate will be directed at Chrissie or Den (depending on how much Kat actually knows)

----------


## stapler

> I would have thought she would be glad Dennis chose Sharon and not Zoe, as Kat had always frowned on Zoe's reationship with Dennis, also now Kat knows the truth she's got no reason to hate them, all her hate will be directed at Chrissie or Den (depending on how much Kat actually knows)


Kat knows it all. She confronts Chrissie that she knows Den is dead and then keeps on harrassing her for letting Zoe believe it was her that killed Den. It says, and I can't remember which magazine... hmmmm TV Quick I reckon, that Kat doesn't go to the police which is what Chrissie fears but she doesn't know what she's going to do yet. She kows if she goes to the police then obviously she's sealed Zoe's fate as well. If I had a relative that randomly half-killed someone it wouldn't take me much to turn them in lol, EastEnders is weird... everyone's too loyal.

----------


## Bryan

> I would have thought she would be glad Dennis chose Sharon and not Zoe, as Kat had always frowned on Zoe's reationship with Dennis, also now Kat knows the truth she's got no reason to hate them, all her hate will be directed at Chrissie or Den (depending on how much Kat actually knows)


if it wasnt for sharon zoe would be with dennis tough and beauase she knicked dennis off zoe all the heartache and den stuff began

i think regardless of her innocent, sharon is rubbing kat up the wrong way, they just dont get on and i can see this brewing into a major bitch fight

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

> i think regardless of her innocent, sharon is rubbing kat up the wrong way, they just dont get on and i can see this brewing into a major bitch fight


That would be good!!!!

----------


## Bryan

> That would be good!!!!


tell me about it, the best fight in walford history 

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

Yea I reckon!!!!

Loving the Bannar btw

----------


## Bryan

> Yea I reckon!!!!
> 
> Loving the Bannar btw


thank you

i din't think it was any good... by banners are getting worse every time

bondboffin

----------


## Luna

> i think regardless of her innocent, sharon is rubbing kat up the wrong way, they just dont get on and i can see this brewing into a major bitch fight
> 
> bondboffin



Oh i hope so   :Cheer:

----------


## alia4u2nv

kat needs to get a life. just cause dennis chose sharon over zoe she needs to get over it now.




> ones prob going to be sharon as even though she knows the truth now it doesnt stop kat hating sharon as dennis chose her and not zoe

----------


## alia4u2nv

your not offending anyone cause i totally agree with you.




> i totally agree with you   .. i really want sharon to hit her for a change becuase personally Kat always hits people but she never gets it in return ( not to offend anyone) but that is what i think..

----------


## alia4u2nv

i hope there is a bitchfight and i hope sharon knocks her flat.   :Cheer:  




> if it wasnt for sharon zoe would be with dennis tough and beauase she knicked dennis off zoe all the heartache and den stuff began
> 
> i think regardless of her innocent, sharon is rubbing kat up the wrong way, they just dont get on and i can see this brewing into a major bitch fight
> 
> bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> alfie and mo are going to get some slappings when the truth is revealed
> 
> bondboffiin


Do you knw this for sure or are you just guessing? I really can't see Kat slapping Little Mo no matter what she has done.

----------


## stapler

Maybe she hits Sam and Alfie, I couldn't see her hitting Little Mo either... she's like the mouse in the family.

----------


## alia4u2nv

shannis forever? by the way love that picture you have of dennis crying

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe she hits Sam and Alfie, I couldn't see her hitting Little Mo either... she's like the mouse in the family.


says in whats on tv that kat lets sam off the hook becuase she did actually tell zoe the truth (eventually)

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> I would have thought she would be glad Dennis chose Sharon and not Zoe, as Kat had always frowned on Zoe's reationship with Dennis, also now Kat knows the truth she's got no reason to hate them, all her hate will be directed at Chrissie or Den (depending on how much Kat actually knows)


yeh but in chosing sharon, dennis broke zoes heart. dennis messed zoe around and so even if kat didnt want zoe with dennis, he hurt zoe because of sharon which kat isnt going to like

----------


## angelblue

Is it just me are people on this thread starting to like zoe and even feel sorry for her   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Is it just me are people on this thread starting to like zoe and even feel sorry for her


noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angelblue

Okay i am sorry i shouldnt of said that  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no way and i wounder how he will propose to her
is it me or did'nt they look cute lastnight on paulines sofa

----------


## squillyfer

i know it was so cute it was so 'normal' just what theyve always wanted

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait till the proposal... do we know who asks who? maybe Hsaron ould ask him... wouldn't that be sweet? awwwwwwwwwwwwww... together forever...

----------


## chocolate

you know when shannis get married does anyone know for certain if phil or kat tries to stop it from happening?? and who do you think will be there?

----------


## littlemo

> i can't wait till the proposal... do we know who asks who? maybe Hsaron ould ask him... wouldn't that be sweet? awwwwwwwwwwwwww... together forever...


I would rather see Dennis ask Sharon, as Sharon asked Tom, and I think Dennis would be really great at proposing! I also think Sharon would like Dennis to take control and ask her properly,  I think it's much nicer to be asked. And if I was Sharon I wouldn't like to pressure Dennis, he's never been commited with any other woman besides her. So he should make the first move, so Sharon wouldn't feel like she was forcing him into a corner. It would show Sharon how much he loves her, and how commited he is to their relationship.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i know it was so cute it was so 'normal' just what theyve always wanted


i know yeah they dream as finally come true together at last. and i think it would be great for dennis to ask her. on her birthday when ever that is

----------


## stapler

> I would rather see Dennis ask Sharon, as Sharon asked Tom, and I think Dennis would be really great at proposing! I also think Sharon would like Dennis to take control and ask her properly,  I think it's much nicer to be asked. And if I was Sharon I wouldn't like to pressure Dennis, he's never been commited with any other woman besides her. So he should make the first move, so Sharon wouldn't feel like she was forcing him into a corner. It would show Sharon how much he loves her, and how commited he is to their relationship.


I don't think marriage will be playing on her mind at that moment. You know Dennis, he always says something really life-changing out of the blue lol.

----------


## littlemo

> you know when shannis get married does anyone know for certain if phil or kat tries to stop it from happening?? and who do you think will be there?


I have read a few soap magazines that have suggested Phil and Grant may be out to ruin things between Dennis and Sharon, but I don't think they'll get very far. I don't know what they could possibly do to stop Sharon from loving Dennis, Den couldn't do anything, what makes them think they are so important that Sharon would listen to them. 

I don't think Kat will be concerned about them getting married, Zoe's gone, she knows the truth about what happened. I would think she would have more important things to worry about. 

I think the usual suspects will be there, Pat, Dot, Chrissie, Ian. If Chrissie's giving out free food, I don't think anyone will turn it down to be honest. Walford residents are like vultures. And they will also be expecting a punch up, which happens in nearly every social occasion in the Vic. People like to be entertained.

----------


## littlemo

> i know yeah they dream as finally come true together at last. and i think it would be great for dennis to ask her. on her birthday when ever that is


It may be nice to ask her on Sharon's birthday but it's in October, so I don't want to wait that long! The proposal should be happening in about a month.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> It may be nice to ask her on Sharon's birthday but it's in October, so I don't want to wait that long! The proposal should be happening in about a month.


ok i thought it was sooner i read some where that they get engaged in july i hope this is true does any one no about this   :Love:   :Wub:

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh but that was because of zoe not sharon.




> yeh but in chosing sharon, dennis broke zoes heart. dennis messed zoe around and so even if kat didnt want zoe with dennis, he hurt zoe because of sharon which kat isnt going to like

----------


## alia4u2nv

i totally agree with you there. have you people forgot what she put shannis through.





> noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

he always looks good.  :Smile:  





> no way and i wounder how he will propose to her
> is it me or did'nt they look cute lastnight on paulines sofa

----------


## alia4u2nv

i read that phil will definitely try and mess up the wedding and the same for kat she is gonna try and break them up.





> you know when shannis get married does anyone know for certain if phil or kat tries to stop it from happening?? and who do you think will be there?

----------


## alia4u2nv

cant wait until shannis get married i am well excited.

----------


## di marco

> I would rather see Dennis ask Sharon, as Sharon asked Tom, and I think Dennis would be really great at proposing! I also think Sharon would like Dennis to take control and ask her properly,  I think it's much nicer to be asked. And if I was Sharon I wouldn't like to pressure Dennis, he's never been commited with any other woman besides her. So he should make the first move, so Sharon wouldn't feel like she was forcing him into a corner. It would show Sharon how much he loves her, and how commited he is to their relationship.


agree with everything you just said

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me just cant wait till they get married and get their first baby together then he will have his own rickman family what he always wanted

----------


## di marco

> and me just cant wait till they get married and get their first baby together then he will have his own rickman family what he always wanted


awwwwww its going to be so sweet and their babys going to be so cute! ee better get a really cute baby to play him/her   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

wouder what they will call they baby Rickman

----------


## hayzie

> no way and i wounder how he will propose to her
> is it me or did'nt they look cute lastnight on paulines sofa


i thought it was just me who thought that! they did look so sweet together, and when he was playing with her hand and her little finger lol awww that was cute or maybe that was just me lol

----------


## di marco

> i thought it was just me who thought that! they did look so sweet together, and when he was playing with her hand and her little finger lol awww that was cute or maybe that was just me lol


yeh it was so sweet, it was nice to see them just doing something simple and normal for a change

----------


## littlemo

> wouder what they will call they baby Rickman


There's so many possibilities, I think they'd want it to have the surname of Rickman though, because Watts just reminds them of Den, and although it's Sharon's name, I doubt it will be when they get married. I'm not sure whether i'd rather them have a boy or a girl. 

I like Lily Rickman for a girl or maybe Tia Rickman. They're pretty but I think there quite distinctive as well. Maybe Scarlet Rickman if they are looking for something more daring. For a boy I'm not sure, definetely not Dennis! I love Dennis jnr but it would be to much like history repeating itself, and we need a clean slate. How about something like Levi or Taylor.

----------


## hayzie

> I have read a few soap magazines that have suggested Phil and Grant may be out to ruin things between Dennis and Sharon, but I don't think they'll get very far. I don't know what they could possibly do to stop Sharon from loving Dennis, Den couldn't do anything, what makes them think they are so important that Sharon would listen to them. 
> 
> I don't think Kat will be concerned about them getting married, Zoe's gone, she knows the truth about what happened. I would think she would have more important things to worry about. 
> 
> I think the usual suspects will be there, Pat, Dot, Chrissie, Ian. If Chrissie's giving out free food, I don't think anyone will turn it down to be honest. Walford residents are like vultures. And they will also be expecting a punch up, which happens in nearly every social occasion in the Vic. People like to be entertained.


i think phil is suppose to turn up at the wedding to ruin it because 'he doesnt want his ex marrying dennis'. i dont think they are going to talk to her and try to make her not marry him maybe they just decide at the last minute they want to ruin her wedding day, gosh how selfish! i dont think anyone else will really be that bothered about ruining their wedding, but they want to see some action lol perhaps minty will go in the pub for a ploughmans again and there wil be another fight!

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think marriage will be playing on her mind at that moment. You know Dennis, he always says something really life-changing out of the blue lol.


Yeah it's great the way Dennis does that. Although I would think Sharon might have thought about it, even to herself. When you're in a serious relationship like they are, and you just know there isn't going to be anybody else, I'm sure the thought of marraige would enter your head. However they have been on a bit of a rollercoaster ever since they got together. They've only been in a proper relationship for probably less than 3 months, this time. And even if Sharon has it in mind, she doesn't know that Dennis does, it will be really amazing when he does it! 

Sharon's been married before but with Dennis I think she knows it will be for keeps, and I hope it is too!

----------


## Jade

I really really do not think it's going to be as simple as Dennis and Sharon get married have a baby and live happily ever after!! this is EE, even Dot and Jim or Martin and Sonia dont get away that easily!!

----------


## AleX liddell

True! But hopefully the writers will leave us Shannis fans with a happy ever after for the first time!

----------


## hayzie

i know its a shame they live in walford because no couple can live happily ever after there! it would be a nice thought to have them live happily but that cant happen as we all know. plus it would be great if they had arguments and lots of drama happened that would be good tv and keep their relationship 'normal' i suppose. as long as they stay together and dont have any affairs or anything i will be happy!

----------


## littlemo

> I really really do not think it's going to be as simple as Dennis and Sharon get married have a baby and live happily ever after!! this is EE, even Dot and Jim or Martin and Sonia dont get away that easily!!


No I don't believe it's going to be all hearts and flowers but it's nice to dream. If this ivf storyline is true it'll probably be a long process, but if it works out in the end, it will make me feel even better, seeing them with a baby.  There's a lot of questions over what exactly is going to happen between Dennis and Sharon, but I suppose we'll just have to keep watching to find out. It is great to see them together on screen!

----------


## Jade

Well unless Dennis reverts back to his old ways which is very doubtful then I dont see any affairs, but then the Mitchells are returning so who knows, I can imagen that Dennis will be jelouse though........ but really Sharon having been involed with both of them should know bettern!!!

----------


## littlemo

> i know its a shame they live in walford because no couple can live happily ever after there! it would be a nice thought to have them live happily but that cant happen as we all know. plus it would be great if they had arguments and lots of drama happened that would be good tv and keep their relationship 'normal' i suppose. as long as they stay together and dont have any affairs or anything i will be happy!


Yes I do like the fact that they have arguments in their relationship, it shows how passionate they are! What with Sharon being brought up by Den and Dennis having blood of Den's, they both have a bit of him in them, so it's not surprising they get angry with each other sometimes. I love the bond that Dennis and Sharon have, it goes way past being boyfriend and girlfriend. As much as they try to maintain the fact their not brother and sister, they still have a family connection, and I think that will always hold them together, no matter what happens to their romantic relationship. 

I would hate it if either of them had affairs. It would be wrong to go down that route. Phil and Grant don't hold a candle to Dennis as far as Sharon's concerned, that's who she loves. If she decided to sleep with one of them, that would be the worst things she's ever done, jeopardising such an important relationship for someone who doesn't give a toss. Well at least not the way Dennis does! And Dennis couldn't have an affair because it would prove he was just like his dad, and I doubt he could live with himself if he betrayed Sharon in that way.

----------


## littlemo

> Well unless Dennis reverts back to his old ways which is very doubtful then I dont see any affairs, but then the Mitchells are returning so who knows, I can imagen that Dennis will be jelouse though........ but really Sharon having been involed with both of them should know bettern!!!


I think a character like Dennis has a lot of sides to his personality, the writers would probably get away with him reverting back to his old ways. He hasn't completey gotten rid of what he used to be. There's still gangsters hanging about and he can still come up with the continuing sarcastic comments. But his character would have to have a complete turn around to even contemplate betraying Sharon. I don't think he could ever get so bad as to deliberately hurt her. 

I don't think the Mitchells would succeed in splitting Dennis and Sharon up, although I can see like you Dennis being jealous. Dennis doesn't know the full extent in which Sharon was connected to the Mitchells, he doesn't know about her abortion with Grant's baby, or that that was the reason her and Phil split up, and why she can't have children. I don't think Dennis would feel angry towards her, he would probably use this as an excuse to get revenge on Phil and Grant. I can't wait to see what happens!

And yes I do think Sharon needed her head testing to get involved with both Mitchells but Dennis and Den have done a lot worse than her in the past! Dennis certainly can't say anything lol.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know what you mean but after everything they have been through they deserve it.




> I really really do not think it's going to be as simple as Dennis and Sharon get married have a baby and live happily ever after!! this is EE, even Dot and Jim or Martin and Sonia dont get away that easily!!

----------


## alia4u2nv

i dont think dennis will ever go back to his old ways. he realises that he has something special with sharon and he wont do anything to jeopardise this. they are made for each other and both deserve happiness, i hope they stay together forever. they are a lovely couple.

----------


## hayzie

i dont think dennis would even consider looking at another woman when hes got sharon by his side, theres no way he would ever want to hurt her deliberately. i cant wait to see what happens when the mitchells return! drama!

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh i totally agree with you. one thing i dont get is that when grant comes back he is gonna be interested in chrissie so why does he wanna break up sharon and dennis?


QUOTE=hayzie]i dont think dennis would even consider looking at another woman when hes got sharon by his side, theres no way he would ever want to hurt her deliberately. i cant wait to see what happens when the mitchells return! drama![/QUOTE]

----------


## Jade

Do we know for deffinate that Grant is going to be intrested in Chrissie??

I do reckon the Mitchells are going to cause ructions in the Square!!

As much as most people would like Sharon and Dennis to stay together, we dont at present know how they will behave in a settled realtionship.  

I hope the future is rosy for them both but with the changes to the writers and actors breaks in EE, I really dont think its going to happen

----------


## alia4u2nv

cause i read it in a magazine.






> Do we know for deffinate that Grant is going to be intrested in Chrissie??
> 
> I do reckon the Mitchells are going to cause ructions in the Square!!
> 
> As much as most people would like Sharon and Dennis to stay together, we dont at present know how they will behave in a settled realtionship.  
> 
> I hope the future is rosy for them both but with the changes to the writers and actors breaks in EE, I really dont think its going to happen

----------


## stapler

I have nothing to contribute that's worth any regard to anyone on this thread at the mo, but I haven't talked in a wee while lol... go Shannis! I, um, suppose.

----------


## hayzie

lol if you have nothing to say just say...go shannis!

----------


## stapler

Yup, 'tis always the way.

----------


## littlemo

> cause i read it in a magazine.


I read it in Inside Soap a couple of weeks ago, but what I read was that Chrissie and Grant would suit each other. It didn't give any guarantee this was going to happen. I don't know if you read something else.

----------


## hayzie

erm i dont really need to say anythin in particular apart from look at my signature i finally worked out how to do it! yay also im on my 100th post now! wooo! anyway back to shannis.....yeah they rock! lol

----------


## Rach33

awww ickle Dennis and Sharon awww words can't describe this couple Tuesday nights scene on the sofa said it all Soulmates and perfection although Perfection always needs to be worked on

----------


## hayzie

i know theyre so sweet together, especially on the sofa, that scene was perfect. nobody is perfect but them two together, they are almost perfect!

----------


## Rach33

it would be boring if they were too perfect I hope they have loads of rows it's the kind of couple they are

----------


## littlemo

> i know theyre so sweet together, especially on the sofa, that scene was perfect. nobody is perfect but them two together, they are almost perfect!


Yes they are great!

It seems that the writers are trying to show Dennis still has feelings about Den. The moment with Sharon and Dennis on the sofa was quite emotional, and the way Dennis talks about him having unfinished business and things to say to Den, says to me he will be just as intrigued to find out what's going on as Sharon will be.  He said he hated him in January, but I don't think he would be that interested to see him again if he didn't care what Den thought. He so wanted a father and Den just ruined everything.  But I don't think either of them could help themselves from being upset about his death.

Do you think the writers were trying to hint at the wedding coming up by having Dennis play with Sharon's ring? Do you know where Sharon got the ring from? Has she had it a long time? I'll have to watch it again to see what finger she had the ring on, I don't think they would have already done the proposal, but it might be something Dennis gave her.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Do you think the writers were trying to hint at the wedding coming up by having Dennis play with Sharon's ring? Do you know where Sharon got the ring from? Has she had it a long time? I'll have to watch it again to see what finger she had the ring on, I don't think they would have already done the proposal, but it might be something Dennis gave her.


That is very well noticed littlemo - i watched it back and the ring was on Sharon's ring finger, but on her right hand, not her left!
What happened to Den's old ring that they had ages ago?

----------


## Alisha

> yeh i totally agree with you. one thing i dont get is that when grant comes back he is gonna be interested in chrissie so why does he wanna break up sharon and dennis?


I wouldn't rule is out. This is a huge possibility. We don't know for definite that he is going to be interested in Chrissie as there has been no confirmation on this whatâs so ever but even if he does, there is only one women that he has truly ever loved and thatâs Sharon. When Sharon left and he got together with Tiffany, had his child etc-she was still on his mind and never truly got over her. I think he would still want her. When he sees her, itâs going to bring it back and I would think that he would still love her. 

However the same can't be said for Sharon. Dennis is the love of her life and she has shown how much she has moved on since her times with him. When she returned in 2001 and got together with Phil, she told him that she got a call from Grant and said she felt nothing but 'sympathy' for him and when she reflects on her time with him, they are not exactly present memories. Grant, she did love at one point but I have no reason to suspect why she would want him now. She has shown more for Dennis than any of her partners. I suspect that seeing him again will bring it back-the good and the bad and some tension between them may arise but that'll be as far as it goes. I can't see Sharon jeopardising her knew found happiness for a bloke who made her clearly unhappy.  Grant could try but I donât think he will succeed on that one.

----------


## Alisha

> it would be boring if they were too perfect I hope they have loads of rows it's the kind of couple they are


Yeah -thatâs what I like about Sharon and Dennis. They are not a perfect couple but they are perfect for each other. The thing about them is that, is that they will always have obstacles between them. Den and Zoe may be out of the picture but the opposition from the square creates another dynamic for them too. I read that Sharon and Dennis are going to have a few arguments about their split decision about whether they should stay in the square and go back travelling. This pretty much links into the conversation that Zoe and Dennis had on the Tuesdays epsiode:

Zoe: Does she make you happy?

Dennis: When itâs just me and her, yeah

This to me indicted that Dennis sees everyone else in the square as a threat to their relationship. Now that he's got her he doesn't want to lose her. Dennis is an insecure person and I think his fears may get the better of him. Sharon is pretty much a community spirited person. She has strong ties to Walford, whereas Dennis does not. This is why when itâs just the two of them he feels safe because there is no one around to jeopardise what they have. People in the square don't only have links to Sharon but they know Den and Zoe, so a part of them will be always be there creating a barricade.

With Sharon wanting to stay and Dennis wanting to leave, I feel that there will be some mini rows between them. Eventually Dennis will stay because he will want to be make her happy and be with her but as time goes by I think it will take their toll on them. Letitia Dean said in a recent interview 'Although Sharon and Dennis are a strong force now, it will start to get to them.'

However I don't think this will split them, just cause a few ructions which couples need (because it would get boring otherwise). Sharon and Dennis love each other deeply. What ever issues they have they'll work through them.

----------


## stapler

> Yeah -thatâs what I like about Sharon and Dennis. They are not a perfect couple but they are perfect for each other. The thing about them is that, is that they will always have obstacles between them. Den and Zoe may be out of the picture but the opposition from the square creates another dynamic for them too. I read that Sharon and Dennis are going to have a few arguments about their split decision about whether they should stay in the square and go back travelling. This pretty much links into the conversation that Zoe and Dennis had on the Tuesdays epsiode:
> 
> Zoe: Does she make you happy?
> 
> Dennis: When itâs just me and her, yeah
> 
> This to me indicted that Dennis sees everyone else in the square as a threat to their relationship. Now that he's got her he doesn't want to lose her. Dennis is an insecure person and I think his fears may get the better of him. Sharon is pretty much a community spirited person. She has strong ties to Walford, whereas Dennis does not. This is why when itâs just the two of them he feels safe because there is no one around to jeopardise what they have. People in the square don't only have links to Sharon but they know Den and Zoe, so a part of them will be always be there creating a barricade.
> 
> With Sharon wanting to stay and Dennis wanting to leave, I feel that there will be some mini rows between them. Eventually Dennis will stay because he will want to be make her happy and be with her but as time goes by I think it will take their toll on them. Letitia Dean said in a recent interview 'Although Sharon and Dennis are a strong force now, it will start to get to them.'
> ...


I agree that apart from having a few rows over staying it would be too unrealistic if they were to split after how many months of chasing... however I don't think Dennis is that insecure about everyone around him, I don't think he needs much persuasion to believe that Sharon loves him and will stay with him. And he has Dot to guide him again lol, hopefully he'll listen to her now, because she didn't exactly condone his relationship with Zoe did she?   :Lol:

----------


## Pixie

although i am EXTREMELY happy that Sharon and Dennis are back together its a shame it happened off screen cos i love the scene when they got together properly originally (just after the valantines ball). Atleast we'll  have proposals etc to watch!

btw how do u put photos in as part of your signiture, i just can't get the hang of it, ican only do my name

----------


## alia4u2nv

i dont remember what magazine i read it in today but it said that everyone would have expected grant to have is eye on sharon when he comes back but he actually likes chrissie. i will find out out what magazine i read it in and confirm it okay.  :Smile:  






> I read it in Inside Soap a couple of weeks ago, but what I read was that Chrissie and Grant would suit each other. It didn't give any guarantee this was going to happen. I don't know if you read something else.

----------


## alia4u2nv

Alisha i do agree with somethings you said yeh but one thing i have to say is that grant should realise that she is too good for him i mean yeh she cheated on him but he made her life hell? she is so happy with dennis and would never want to him especially for a man whom she doesnt even love anymore and who only treated her like dirt, dennis treats her life a princess.






> I wouldn't rule is out. This is a huge possibility. We don't know for definite that he is going to be interested in Chrissie as there has been no confirmation on this whatâs so ever but even if he does, there is only one women that he has truly ever loved and thatâs Sharon. When Sharon left and he got together with Tiffany, had his child etc-she was still on his mind and never truly got over her. I think he would still want her. When he sees her, itâs going to bring it back and I would think that he would still love her. 
> 
> However the same can't be said for Sharon. Dennis is the love of her life and she has shown how much she has moved on since her times with him. When she returned in 2001 and got together with Phil, she told him that she got a call from Grant and said she felt nothing but 'sympathy' for him and when she reflects on her time with him, they are not exactly present memories. Grant, she did love at one point but I have no reason to suspect why she would want him now. She has shown more for Dennis than any of her partners. I suspect that seeing him again will bring it back-the good and the bad and some tension between them may arise but that'll be as far as it goes. I can't see Sharon jeopardising her knew found happiness for a bloke who made her clearly unhappy.  Grant could try but I donât think he will succeed on that one.

----------


## Alisha

I haven't head anything of the sort and I've bought so many soap mags over the last month including those with Ross Kemp on the cover. I had Inside soap and Tracey Ann suggested it and said its what she'd *like* but no confirmation on it actually happening. Plus I would think that the details of Ross Kemps return are kept tightly wrapped. I find it quite unbelievable that they would give information to the magazines over forthcoming storylines so soon, especially with the return of one of their most famous characters. It just doesnât make sense.  :Ponder:  

What ever magazine you've read it from, itâs obviously made up and they just put 2 and 2 together and made 5.  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Alisha i do agree with somethings you said yeh but one thing i have to say is that grant should realise that she is too good for him i mean yeh she cheated on him but he made her life hell? she is so happy with dennis and would never want to him especially for a man whom she doesnt even love anymore and who only treated her like dirt, dennis treats her life a princess.


Yes but this is Grant we're talking about. Since when has her happiness counted. He will be fulled with jealousy and do what he'll do to wind up Dennis. He may try and split them but I can't see his plan working.  :Smile:

----------


## alia4u2nv

yeh you are right, but i think that sharon and dennis are so determnined to be together that no one can get in their way. maybe thats what sharon didnt like about grant that he never understood her happiness he always thought about himself and thats why she had an affair.






> Yes but this is Grant we're talking about. Since when has her happiness counted. He will be fulled with jealousy and do what he'll do to wind up Dennis. He may try and split them but I can't see his plan working.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no grant does not want her he wants chrissie all he does is stop them having the pub with phil and peggy

----------


## Alisha

> no grant does not want her he wants chrissie all he does is stop them having the pub with phil and peggy


Sorry but this has been confirmed no where. There was speculation in inside soap but nothing more. Like I said before ee wouldn't be so insane to spill the beans about their future storylines about one of their most legendary characters ever. They could risk it flopping and like I read, ee are pulling out all the stops when he returns. Itâs going to be spectacular stuff. 

However what you are saying does sound plausible. I can imagine that they would want the Vic back and Chrissie is the type that Grant would go for. However no women would match Sharon ever and itâs clear that Sharon is the only women he has ever loved. I donât think he will be pleased to see her happy with another man, especially Den Watts son, who helped set up his brother, Phil.  :Smile:  I can see him trying but not getting very far, as Sharon loves Dennis.

----------


## angelblue

Yes i agree alisha it sounds plauisable but maybe the actors and actress that are involved might not even no what the storyline about him returning is yet so how would the soap magazine know i am sure ee wouldnt tell them yet  :Lol:

----------


## alia4u2nv

no it has been confirmed it was in a magazine. i will prove it to you i am really trying to find the magazine it has grant on the front cant remember the name for it. I know its true cause i read it myself.




> Sorry but this has been confirmed no where. There was speculation in inside soap but nothing more. Like I said before ee wouldn't be so insane to spill the beans about their future storylines about one of their most legendary characters ever. They could risk it flopping and like I read, ee are pulling out all the stops when he returns. Itâs going to be spectacular stuff. 
> 
> However what you are saying does sound plausible. I can imagine that they would want the Vic back and Chrissie is the type that Grant would go for. However no women would match Sharon ever and itâs clear that Sharon is the only women he has ever loved. I donât think he will be pleased to see her happy with another man, especially Den Watts son, who helped set up his brother, Phil.  I can see him trying but not getting very far, as Sharon loves Dennis.

----------


## Bad Wolf

edit you banner, its huge

----------


## alia4u2nv

i know give me two minutes im trying.

----------


## Bad Wolf

Ghost Rider will help if you want?

----------


## alia4u2nv

is he online?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i've told him about it, so should edit it for you

----------


## alia4u2nv

okay thanks.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they are so cute together and in to nights epoiode to

----------


## alia4u2nv

they are the best couple eva i hope they always stay together.

----------


## Princess

What do you think the wedding will be like?

I think it will be quite traditional and they'll both look fab. Dennis in his new suit and Sharon in a gorgeous dress!

----------


## Abbie

are they getting married i never knew that

----------


## chocolate

yep they definately are (well i know theyre getting engaged) lol!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> are they getting married i never knew that


In the spoilers that were out today it hinted that Dennis would propose to Sharon.

----------


## Angeldelight

15.7.05
Panicked by Dennisâs departure, Sharon is encouraged by Chrissie to follow him. On her way to the airport, Pat informs Sharon of Dennisâs whereabouts. When Sharon finally catches up with him sheâs furious but, when they have a heart to heart, Dennis asks Sharon an important questionâ¦

yey yey yey...  :Cheer:   yey yey yey...   :Wub:   yey yey yey...  :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

has it
yay!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

> 15.7.05
> Panicked by Dennisâs departure, Sharon is encouraged by Chrissie to follow him. On her way to the airport, Pat informs Sharon of Dennisâs whereabouts. When Sharon finally catches up with him sheâs furious but, when they have a heart to heart, Dennis asks Sharon an important questionâ¦


yay really is that how it happens wow!!!  i am really happy now thank you!!  :Cheer:   :Wub:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Hooray!!! its made my day!!!

----------


## Bryan

> Hooray!!! its made my day!!!


my year!!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

bondboffin

----------


## ***Virgo***

My life!!! No-only joking!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Im just sooo happy
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## chocolate

meee toooo!!! lol!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

yay we are going to see the proposal in 3 weeks (i think ive got that right!), i cant wait! and then theres going to be a shannis wedding!   :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

wow i cant wait im definetly gonna start getting addicted to EE again

----------


## shannisrules

i know its getting back in form now a lot of good episodes to come- cant wait!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Bring it on!!!!

----------


## hayzie

so is the proposal in 3weeks? i cant work it out! yay i so cant wait i hope he gets down on one knee and everything lol that would be sweet

----------


## di marco

> so is the proposal in 3weeks? i cant work it out! yay i so cant wait i hope he gets down on one knee and everything lol that would be sweet


awwww its going to be so sweet however he does it! do you think hes planned it or do you think its a spur of the moment kind of thing?

----------


## shannisrules

yes i think he proposes in 3 weeks its going to be so cute and i can magine what pauline will be like on their wedding day telling dennis to iron his suit even though he has done or something like that

----------


## Bryan

> yes i think he proposes in 3 weeks its going to be so cute and i can magine what pauline will be like on their wedding day telling dennis to iron his suit even though he has done or something like that


and she'll be warning him to treat sharon good, and he'll say he loves her and wont ever hurt her...awwwww   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

how long do you think they will leave it before they tell anyone? do you think they will tell people straight away or wait a bit?

----------


## Bryan

> how long do you think they will leave it before they tell anyone? do you think they will tell people straight away or wait a bit?


intend to straight away but some kind of crisis hits... jakes return?

and so they wait for a bit, but do eventually teel everyone

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

i think that sharon will want to tell people, well probably at least chrissie and probably maybe pauline and ian, but i dont think dennis will want to broadcast it straight away, he will proabaly only want to let dot know and maybe chrissie. they must do it fairly quickly though if the party is the end of july

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i think that sharon will want to tell people, well probably at least chrissie and probably maybe pauline and ian, but i dont think dennis will want to broadcast it straight away, he will proabaly only want to let dot know and maybe chrissie. they must do it fairly quickly though if the party is the end of july


i think that they would do it staight away in the vic

----------


## ***Virgo***

yeh may aswell get it  out in the open, no one there isn't gonna change their mind .Den and Zoe arn't there to stop them so they should just come out with it and be proud

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i read in sopaplife that Sharon confesses to Chrissie that she wants to stay in Walford and would love it for Dennis to ask her to marry him so, as Chrissie wants Sharon out of walford for goods she 'lets it slip' to Dennis who 'flies off the handle' but i RECKON its just an act and that he'lll actually be going to buy the ring - i mean that will be ssssoooo sweet because sharon will be all upset thinking shes lost him forever and hell go and ask her and shell be even more overwhelmed and it would be really romantic. also, can you imagine Chrissie's face as shell think shes about to get rid of Sharon and then Sharon goes and tells her that Dennis is her fiancee - now Chrissie's face would really be a picture!lol

----------


## littlemo

> i read in sopaplife that Sharon confesses to Chrissie that she wants to stay in Walford and would love it for Dennis to ask her to marry him so, as Chrissie wants Sharon out of walford for goods she 'lets it slip' to Dennis who 'flies off the handle' but i RECKON its just an act and that he'lll actually be going to buy the ring - i mean that will be ssssoooo sweet because sharon will be all upset thinking shes lost him forever and hell go and ask her and shell be even more overwhelmed and it would be really romantic. also, can you imagine Chrissie's face as shell think shes about to get rid of Sharon and then Sharon goes and tells her that Dennis is her fiancee - now Chrissie's face would really be a picture!lol


I heard that Chrissie was going to tell Dennis about Sharon wanting to leave Walford, but I don't remember it being mentioned that Sharon was going to tell Chrissie she wanted to marry Dennis. I came to the conclusion by reading the spoilers that that was the 'important question' Dennis was going to ask her, but I thought it was just something Dennis had thought about on his own. 

If this is true, it's a bit of a Monica and Chanler isn't it?!

----------


## Bryan

> I heard that Chrissie was going to tell Dennis about Sharon wanting to leave Walford, but I don't remember it being mentioned that Sharon was going to tell Chrissie she wanted to marry Dennis. I came to the conclusion by reading the spoilers that that was the 'important question' Dennis was going to ask her, but I thought it was just something Dennis had thought about on his own. 
> 
> If this is true, it's a bit of a Monica and Chanler isn't it?!


how can you put eastenders in the same rubbish league as friends?

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

> I heard that Chrissie was going to tell Dennis about Sharon wanting to leave Walford, but I don't remember it being mentioned that Sharon was going to tell Chrissie she wanted to marry Dennis. I came to the conclusion by reading the spoilers that that was the 'important question' Dennis was going to ask her, but I thought it was just something Dennis had thought about on his own.


Hi, I havenât bought this but I think the poster is right because I spoke to someone else today who bought Soaplife today and they said exactly the same. Unfortunately I canât get that edition as it doesn't come in my area until Tuesday.

----------


## littlemo

> how can you put eastenders in the same rubbish league as friends?
> 
> bondboffin


I'm a big Friends fan, as I am an Eastenders fan! I'm not comparing Dennis and Sharon to Monica and Chandler, they're completely different characters, and a  soap is a lot different to a comedy show, I'm not disputing that. It probably won't even happen the way somebody else previously suggested; Chrissie telling Dennis Sharon wants to get married, Dennis pretending to be upset and then going to buy Sharon a wedding ring. I think this was just speculation. 

I think it was very sweet the way Chandler proposed to Monica in Friends. It was unexpected and a brilliant surprise for the viewers. It was really romantic too, which I hope Dennis and Sharon's will be.

----------


## littlemo

> Hi, I havenât bought this but I think the poster is right because I spoke to someone else today who bought Soaplife today and they said exactly the same. Unfortunately I canât get that edition as it doesn't come in my area until Tuesday.


It's so unfair isn't it?! that some people get the soap magazines before everybody else! What is the poster?

----------


## Bryan

> It's so unfair isn't it?! that some people get the soap magazines before everybody else! What is the poster?


someone who posted the thing not a shiny paper pullout

thats what i thougth at first as well then i relaiseds   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

> It's so unfair isn't it?! that some people get the soap magazines before everybody else! What is the poster?


Someone of a different forum

I have to wait until Tueday. It looks like Chrissie will manipulate the situation. Dennis will be the one proposing though...

I do hope that he does go out and buy the ring or pull out the pink 'forever' ring  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> Someone of a different forum
> 
> I have to wait until Tueday. It looks like Chrissie will manipulate the situation. Dennis will be the one proposing though...
> 
> I do hope that he does go out and buy the ring or pull out the pink 'forever' ring


If Chrissie is manipulating the situation does this mean that Dennis won't want to propose. I'm sure he would because he loves Sharon to pieces! Where can I read the poster, do you know what it exactly said on it?

----------


## Alisha

> If Chrissie is manipulating the situation does this mean that Dennis won't want to propose. I'm sure he would because he loves Sharon to pieces! Where can I read the poster, do you know what it exactly said on it?


Itâs on NHO (Nigel Harman Online) and the poster skimmed through it in her local shop. It was posted by a member called Raven. 

She basically gave a quick over view because she had to leave.

She said that there a picture of Sharon and Dennis in an empty room with him holding her hand and Sharon smiling. She says that there was a picture of him at the airport but not 100% certain on that one. 

Basically, Sharon confides in Chrissie that she wants Dennis to propose and she tells Dennis and then Sharon and Dennis get into a furious row over it. (Although I don't see why Dennis is being like that). 

Sharon storms of, comes home and he's not there so she panics. Chrissie advises Sharon to go after him, hoping that she can get them both out of the way. Pat points her in the right direction and she finally catches up with him. The magazine did not confirm that Dennis pops the question but I think he will given the press office spoilers. 

My guess is that he's gone to buy the ring but I'm not sure.

----------


## hayzie

oh my god! i am so excited! so they have an argument, she storms out, then when she gets back hes gone, she panics goes to find him, then when she does, they have a heart to heart and he proposes? sorry im just a bit confused about all of this its all happening to quick! but im glad it is in a way. maybe he starts the argument on purpose...awww yay its going to happen how we thought it would, with the whole argument thing! i hope he does pull out the pink heart forever ring, so sweet  :Wub:  perhaps he wants to buy a ring but then sharon finds him so he cant.....i dunno

----------


## littlemo

> oh my god! i am so excited! so they have an argument, she storms out, then when she gets back hes gone, she panics goes to find him, then when she does, they have a heart to heart and he proposes? sorry im just a bit confused about all of this its all happening to quick! but im glad it is in a way. maybe he starts the argument on purpose...awww yay its going to happen how we thought it would, with the whole argument thing! i hope he does pull out the pink heart forever ring, so sweet  perhaps he wants to buy a ring but then sharon finds him so he cant.....i dunno


Yes it would be great if Dennis started the argument on purpose, as a diversion in his plan to propose to Sharon. But I think it seems that Chrissie is deliberately scheming to get them out of Walford. Sharon tells Chrissie about wanting to get married etc., and Dennis then finds out from Chrissie this is what Sharon wants to do, which then causes the row. I don't think Chrissie would be told by Dennis to orchestrate this as whose to say Sharon would tell Chrissie about her willingness to get married, or that Sharon would even be willing. 

Actually I don't know if I want to know the full story yet. It's about 2 weeks away but I can't help looking at the spoilers.

----------


## hayzie

same here. i think it will be better if we dont the full story anyway as its a surprise then! but i know what you mean i just cant help myself looking at the spoilers!

----------


## Alisha

I don't think Dennis's argument with Sharon is under any false pretenses for some reason. It seems to me that it is a full blown argument. My guess is that when he goes off, he thinks about what Sharon said about marriage and this makes him realise that he wants it too. I think when Sharon finally catches up with him, thats when they'll have a heart to heart and he'll propose.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah alisha i agree

----------


## angelblue

I didnt think the argument was about marriage i thought it was about sharon wanting to stay in walford and her telling chrissie and chrissie telling dennis about her plans  :Ponder:

----------


## Alisha

> I didnt think the argument was about marriage i thought it was about sharon wanting to stay in walford and her telling chrissie and chrissie telling dennis about her plans


thats what I thought too but the latest soaplife says different  :Ponder:  
The press office spoilers don't give everything away and its not the first time they have been misleading like this.  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

i think the argument is about sharon wanting to stay in walford and dennis wanting to leave, but why would he leave and go to the airport without her, where was he planning on going exactly?

----------


## Alisha

> i think the argument is about sharon wanting to stay in walford and dennis wanting to leave, but why would he leave and go to the airport without her, where was he planning on going exactly?


According to soaplife, its about the proposal  :Searchme:  

If he's gone to the airport that means he's intending to leave her. I'm sick of him wimping out all the time. It really annoys me. They have had an argument -that doesn't mean pack your bags and chip, espeically after everything they have been through.  :Nono:   He should stay and face it. I like Dennis but he can be immature at times. I just hope that he's gone of to cool down or to get the ring.  :Ponder:

----------


## hayzie

ok i dont understand why they would be arguing about the propsal, im confused, so she says, yes i want to get married, he says no i dont, then they start arguing? :S how dare he go to the airport! he best not be thinking about leaving her because thats just stupid, maybe she says something really horrible to him...i just hope he does go to think or something...well we will have to wait and see wont we  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> ok i dont understand why they would be arguing about the propsal, im confused, so she says, yes i want to get married, he says no i dont, then they start arguing? :S how dare he go to the airport! he best not be thinking about leaving her because thats just stupid, maybe she says something really horrible to him...i just hope he does go to think or something...well we will have to wait and see wont we


This is what I thought too. It's all very confusing because the POS make out that they have a row over her wanting to stay but soaplife says its about her wanting Dennis to to propose. However we don't know exactly what the row is about. We know through soaplife that Sharon tells Chrissie that she wants Dennis to ask her to marry him and this gets back to him. However maybe the row is more to do with Sharon talking to someone else about their future. He may feel annoyed that she spoke to another person instead of coming to him. I think Dennis feels insecure that Sharon doesn't talk to him about everything and thatâs why he is put out by it all. Thatâs just my guess though  :Ponder:  

I too would be extremely annoyed if he thinks about walking out with her after a row. I can't see Sharon saying something so bad that it would want him to leave. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Come Tuesday, I'll get the magazine my self and maybe then I'll get a clearer picture.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

well what i think soaplife is saying is that Dennis isnt angry that Sharon wants him to propose he is angry that she told Chrissie and not him.
i think hell make her think he's left but then comes back with a ring or hell leave and there'll be this big scene with Sharon begging him to stay as it says something like after a long heart-to-heart Dennis asks sharon an important question!(and we all know what thats going to be don't we? - what we have been waiting for is about to happpen :cheer :cheer)

----------


## Alisha

> well what i think soaplife is saying is that Dennis isnt angry that Sharon wants him to propose he is angry that she told Chrissie and not him.
> i think hell make her think he's left but then comes back with a ring or hell leave and there'll be this big scene with Sharon begging him to stay as it says something like after a long heart-to-heart Dennis asks sharon an important question!(and we all know what thats going to be don't we? - what we have been waiting for is about to happpen :cheer :cheer)


I hope we dont see Sharon begging him to stay. The woman does have some pride.  :Ponder:  

I'm more inclined to agree with your first suggestion (which links into mine above). I do hope that thier barney is about Sharon talking to someone else about thier relationship, rather than the whole proposal thing. Well its clear that the big question will be a proposal so thats something to look forward to eh?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> I hope we dont see Sharon begging him to stay. The woman does have some pride.  
> 
> I'm more inclined to agree with your first suggestion (which links into mine above). I do hope that thier barney is about Sharon talking to someone else about thier relationship, rather than the whole proposal thing. Well its clear that the big question will be a proposal so thats something to look forward to eh?


Yes Dennis doesn't like the idea of people keeping him in the dark. He likes to be in control of the situation. So finding out that Sharon has lied to him about wanting to leave, and that Chrissie does in fact know more about what's going on in her head than he does upsets him. Although I don't see it being Sharon's fault, it sounds like Chrissie is being manipulating again. To Sharon Chrissie is being a friend trying to be supportive, and then she goes behind her back. Chrissie is not doing herself any favours. 

It's brilliant that Dennis proposes, it is so lovely!

----------


## hayzie

yeah i agree, the argument is probably based on the fact that sharon confides in chrissie about their personal life and dennis gets upset that she didnt talk to him. bless hes sensitive! i dont think sharon is the type to exactly beg him to stay they probably just have a 'heart to heart' like it says and then he wants to make her happy so decides to stay in walford and proposes at the same time! yay!

----------


## stapler

> Yes Dennis doesn't like the idea of people keeping him in the dark. He likes to be in control of the situation. So finding out that Sharon has lied to him about wanting to leave, and that Chrissie does in fact know more about what's going on in her head than he does upsets him. Although I don't see it being Sharon's fault, it sounds like Chrissie is being manipulating again. To Sharon Chrissie is being a friend trying to be supportive, and then she goes behind her back. Chrissie is not doing herself any favours. 
> 
> It's brilliant that Dennis proposes, it is so lovely!


I think you've got it there, maybe it's all Chrissie's doing. She could have made it out to be more than it was and probably persuaded Dennis to leave to get him out of the picture. Perhaps the heart-to-heart with Sharon will help them understand the all-new Chrissie a little better now, but given that I doubt he totally listened to her... I mean Pat's able to tell Sharon his whereabouts so maybe... hmmm... so maybe he wasn't planning on leaving Sharon completely, maybe he was calling her bluff to make her go with him.

----------


## angelblue

Maybe it just that she wants to stay in walford  but then when they have the argument maybe dennis is scared of losing and seen as pat know where he is maybe they have an heart to heart and he comes to conclusion that they should get married  or pat may him get to that conclusion  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

Anyone buying soaplife tommorow? I am -they should have some shannis goss  :Big Grin:

----------


## stapler

I hope so, although I bet the boring Moon brothers will take up the most of it seeing as the climax to their departure is building up.

----------


## ***Virgo***

In inside soap its mostly about the moon brothers

----------


## ***Virgo***

Sorry if this is off the topic but has anyone else heard of the spoiler about Sharon finding Dirty den on her wedding???

----------


## Alisha

> Sorry if this is off the topic but has anyone else heard of the spoiler about Sharon finding Dirty den on her wedding???


Yeah I've read it-shocking isn't it?

I really wanted Sharon and Dennis to have a happy wedding day after everything they've been through but this is ee and trust them to throw a spanner like this. I just hope that who ever discovers it doesn't open thier mouth and they can some how get around it. I don't want to see Sharon and Dennis return from thier reception to see find out thier dads dead.

----------


## Angeldelight

how do they find him?... it's a bit of an extreme way even for ee to ruin their wedding day...

----------


## squillyfer

yaeh but it is at the reception so mabye the wedding one episode to show them being happy and then mabye the next episode is when they find him even though its the same day continued (if you get me) LOL

----------


## cressa

I figured they'd do something like that.  I mean, you can't bury a body in the cellar and have the concrete start cracking bit by bit without bringing out the body on Sharon and Dennis' wedding day.  It just all goes together w/ the sensationalisim.  :Thumbsup:  

I just hope it isn't Sharon who finds him.  That maybe they've (w/out Chrissie's knowledge) called in a contractor to dig up and repour the concrete because it's cracking.  The wedding reception would HAVE to be at the Vic.  So if Den is discovered that day, Sharon & Dennis will be right there to find out about it.  But at least it looks like it may be at the reception.  If not contractors, then during the party (so they'd already be married and nothing will mess that up) when they run out of something and someone runs down to the cellar to get it, and sees a hand sticking out of the concrete or something...   :EEK!:   Like I said, I just hope that someone isn't Sharon!   :Confused:

----------


## squillyfer

I know i hope it isnt her i want her to be happy for once

----------


## Angeldelight

but if some one finds the body... what will happen to Chrissie???

----------


## squillyfer

That all depends on who it is that finds him

----------


## Angeldelight

but if Dennis and Sharon find him they'll wana know what happened... how can Chrissie get out of it... i think it's a cruel thing to do to a couple especially on their wedding day... I AM NOT impressed...

----------


## Layne

> how can Chrissie get out of it... i think it's a cruel thing to do to a couple especially on their wedding day... I AM NOT impressed...


EastEnders and Happy Weddings/Marriages never go in the same sentence!!!
I thought that after everything they have been through they could just have a smooth runnig wedding!

Excatly how will chrissie get out of it?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think that chrissie and zoe should go to prision as sam did not touch him

Shannis getting married yeh

----------


## stapler

> I figured they'd do something like that.  I mean, you can't bury a body in the cellar and have the concrete start cracking bit by bit without bringing out the body on Sharon and Dennis' wedding day.  It just all goes together w/ the sensationalisim.  
> 
> I just hope it isn't Sharon who finds him.  That maybe they've (w/out Chrissie's knowledge) called in a contractor to dig up and repour the concrete because it's cracking.  The wedding reception would HAVE to be at the Vic.  So if Den is discovered that day, Sharon & Dennis will be right there to find out about it.  But at least it looks like it may be at the reception.  If not contractors, then during the party (so they'd already be married and nothing will mess that up) when they run out of something and someone runs down to the cellar to get it, and sees a hand sticking out of the concrete or something...    Like I said, I just hope that someone isn't Sharon!


Aye that's a fair point there, but even if the concrete was cracking would you really feel it be tended to on the day/week of your wedding ceremony?

----------


## chocolate

do you reckon that at that time ( of shannis wedding) there could be a pipe bursting so they need to dig underground or someone decides to do it and sees him??   :Confused:   it would be so horrible  or whatever reason if that someone like mostly everyone has said sharon or dennis i wouldn't like it either! they've like i think everyone agrees ( i think) that they have both been through so much the least they deserve is a perfect wedding!

----------


## Jade

Well Sharon mentioned somthing about drains, today when she was reading the paper, was that a coiencidence??

----------


## hayzie

I think the drains need some work or something, so somebody(dont know who) gets someone in to dig up the floor, and thats when he is discovered

----------


## littlemo

> Well Sharon mentioned somthing about drains, today when she was reading the paper, was that a coiencidence??


Yes what did Sharon say tonight? I think it was about a water fountain being dug up, and how this would cause more work. I can't remember exactly. But I do think this was significant, because it wasn't a necessairy comment, it would have been boring under any other circumstances, as Dennis said 'I can completely understand why it was front page' making a sarcastic comment, as he does. And Sharon apologised for talking about 'nothing' but it did seem significant.

----------


## hayzie

oooh very well spotted, i never even thought about that! i just thought she was rambling on about nothing, but that was a good comment to make

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Feel Really Sorry For Dennis And Sharon!!!!!
Just As We Though Nothing Could Spoil It For them,With Den Watts Under The Queen Victoria,And That Zoe Slater Girl In Spain With Her Best Friend Kelly Taylor,Something Like This Happens!!!!!
I Hope That Chrissie Watts Does Not Go Down For Murder Though!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Alisha

> Yes what did Sharon say tonight? I think it was about a water fountain being dug up, and how this would cause more work. I can't remember exactly. But I do think this was significant, because it wasn't a necessairy comment, it would have been boring under any other circumstances, as Dennis said 'I can completely understand why it was front page' making a sarcastic comment, as he does. And Sharon apologised for talking about 'nothing' but it did seem significant.


I agree, I bet that will have something to do with Den's body being 'unearthed'.

----------


## Luna

I dont know why but i've got a funny feeling that it will be gary and minty that finds the body

----------


## Alisha

> I dont know why but i've got a funny feeling that it will be gary and minty that finds the body


I hope its not them. They will just make it a laughing stock. Either its one of the Mitchells or one of the people fixing the drains.

----------


## Luna

Well when you think about it Kat can shut gary up and sam can shut minty up

----------


## Bryan

i hope its peggy "here den watts you conned my sam, common get up and geroutta my pub!!!"

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well i think it will be pauline

----------


## Bryan

> well i think it will be pauline


why would she be in the queen vic cellar and more ot the point why would she dig up his body???

bondboffin

----------


## Alisha

Ny money is still on the workers fixing the drains  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

> Ny money is still on the workers fixing the drains


it would have to be wouldnt in theorey

becuase no one else would dig up the body

unless chrissie tries to move the body and as she drags den outside shannis wlak in and see her doing it...

bondboffin

----------


## stapler

Sharon could have Wellard sniff him out... or maybe Betty's more appropriate.

----------


## littlemo

> Sharon could have Wellard sniff him out... or maybe Betty's more appropriate.


That's funny! lol.

----------


## Bad Wolf

doesnt sharron find him on her wedding day???  i heard this yesterday?

she continues to get closed after snagging her stilletto on his grave next week?????

----------


## Bryan

> doesnt sharron find him on her wedding day???  i heard this yesterday?
> 
> she continues to get closed after snagging her stilletto on his grave next week?????


he is discovered on shannis wedding day...not necesarily sharon

eastenders are keeping it a tight secret as to who does discover the body

it didnt even last a year!!! the jordache patio saga in brookside lasted for years!!!

bondboffin

----------


## littlemo

> doesnt sharron find him on her wedding day???  i heard this yesterday?
> 
> she continues to get closed after snagging her stilletto on his grave next week?????


I get the impression from the article that everybody finds out on their wedding day. I'm not sure who initially digs up the body, I don't know if it would be Sharon. It mentions that Sharon keeps getting drawn to the body, but they give a clue about Kat knowing as to how he's found. Although these sudden coincidences with Sharon may be leading her up for a fall, perhaps as a scapegoat for Chrissie.

----------


## Bad Wolf

where is he article??

----------


## Bryan

> where is he article??


someone in the spoilers forum...diggging the dirt i think its called

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=13452

bondboffin

----------


## Bad Wolf

cheers!!  do you think its true?

at least they get married BEFORE they find him, den doesnt actually stop the wedding

----------


## Alisha

I'm sceptical about the article. Newspapers are often misleading and this may be the case with this story.

I donât know why but something tells me that this is not the finale but just a twist. I'm just speculating here but I think someone will find the body but not blab and then the body gets removed later (hopefully when shannis are off on honey moon)

Only later down the line with Sharon find out and this will be when it will be the ultimate war between her and Chrissie

Well thatâs what I think anyway...I could be wrong.

----------


## Angeldelight

i think it's ridiculous even for eastenders... surely if the body is unearthed Chrissie will have to be carted off to prison... where she'll blab that Zoe and Sam infact helped her cover up the body... she'd take them down with her... then the fact that Kat knew EVERYTHING so Kat would be in trouble too... plus it would destroy Sharon... and then what would happen between her and Dennis?... it just too ridiculous to be true... they'd have to get rid of loads of cast members... and what would be the point over Den Watts??

----------


## Alisha

The story has to come out though. They cant bury the body and leave it like that. Every storyline has to have a conclusion and they wont have that until the truth is discovered.

I think the body will be removed and Chrissie will get away with it. She is smart and can easily pin the evidence on someone else in some way.

Sharon however...I bet she will find out the truth though and quite rightfuly too.

----------


## Angeldelight

obviously every story has an ending... but wouldn't it be better to leave it a while and let Chrissie thinks she's gotten away with it... then when the actress leaves the body can be discovered... and it can be Chrissie's leaving storyline... imagine she's gotten away it for so long she'll not think about it and then bang the body's dicovered and she's carted off to prison... blabbing about Zoe and Sam... but they can't pin anything on Sam or Zoe so Chrissie takes the fall on her own...

----------


## di marco

> Ny money is still on the workers fixing the drains


but if the workers found him then wouldnt they tell someone?

----------


## Alisha

Thats just it though, I don't think Chrissie will go to prision. She will swindle out of it and pin the blame on someone else me thinks

Sharon will learn the truth but by then it will be too late.

----------


## Alisha

> but if the workers found him then wouldnt they tell someone?


true, then it will be revealed -nope can't have that!  :Lol:  

I want the revelation to be a xmas special.

----------


## di marco

> I want the revelation to be a xmas special.


yeh that would be good   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

well we know it cant happen at xmas 'cause all this happens at the end of summer! anyway...i think someone comes in to fix the drains or whatever, then as they start digging...dum dum dummmm...they find den's nasty, decomposing body down there. thats gonna be so horrible for sharon and dennis on their wedding day to see that! i hope they dont actually look at the body, mind you, we wont get to see his body will we?(obviously because hes left) lol ok i dont know what im talking about now!

----------


## di marco

but they may show arms/legs rotting away

----------


## Alisha

I think it could happen at xmas. The newspaper said it become unearthed but not that it would become public knowledge. I'm guessing that it will be removed and the real shock will be later in the year. Thats my thoughts on it.  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

> but they may show arms/legs rotting away


ergh! i hope not, i will have nightmares and im not joking, knowing me i will!

----------


## hayzie

they are gonna drag this storyline out for a long time. i just want them to get it over and done with to be honest.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it could happen at xmas. The newspaper said it become unearthed but not that it would become public knowledge. I'm guessing that it will be removed and the real shock will be later in the year. Thats my thoughts on it.


The article in the Sun says it will ruin Sharon and Dennis's wedding day, so it does seem that they will find out. And this is going happen at the end of summer, so it will be September.

----------


## stapler

But supposing it does get unearthed which let's face it is inevitable, there's nothing saying Chrissie will go to prison after all it's a soap and we all know the bad dudes get away with everything and get to watch the innocent ones sweat for it; and secondly what have the police got on her? Surely she's had time to think up an alibi by now and has Zoe (not here but hey) and Sam to back her up because they're hardly going to leave her high and dry and risk their own necks by doing so. The police could question her, sure, but they know and the world knows that Den has a lot of enemies and a respectable cheery blonde suddenly transforming into a pyschotic axe-weilding murderer is verging ridiculous albeit true or not. And DNA? Sure being his wife that's expected she'd have it on Den. I think if she plays the grieving widow she could have the police onside.

----------


## hayzie

this is going to be very interesting, chrissie is gonna sweat but i dont think she'll go down for it. sam should hopefully back her up. maybe a random person from dens past will get the blame, the man that killed him in the 1st place by the canel(dont know who it was),they found out he was alive and wanted him dead for good so they buried him in the cellar in his own pub lol just an idea.....

----------


## stapler

Didn't Dennis confirm during Den's return hat the dude that supposedly killed their father ended up in the canal himself for the c'k-up?

----------


## littlemo

> Didn't Dennis confirm during Den's return hat the dude that supposedly killed their father ended up in the canal himself for the c'k-up?


Yes Dennis did say that. And Dalton employed this person to murder Den, and we all know he got his just desserts!  I don't think there's any gangsters left from Den's past who would be capable of doing such a thing now. With Dalton gone and Andy. Johnny Allen only knew Den from when he was a kid. There isn't any recent history between them, as far as we know. 

I think the police would automatically assume Chrissie did it, he's buried under her house, how could the police be so dense not to realise. I suppose she puts them off the scent somehow, but I doubt Dennis would be so easily swayed or Sharon for that matter.

----------


## stapler

I think, given Dennis' track record and knowing what Den was, he would, well not turn a blind eye because you can't do that regarding a situation like this, but he wouldn't seal Chrissie's fate. I can't see Sharon ever finding it in her heart to forgive her though, even if she did part on bad terms with Den.

----------


## angelblue

Hey what do people think of the S & D wedding i read soaplife and it sound quite good   :Lol:

----------


## stapler

Yeah, Chrissie tries to split them up! Evil, evil Chrissie. Grrr... let's glare.   :Mad:

----------


## hayzie

has anybody got soaplife? i forget to buy it, is there any interesting articles about shannis, if so would someone be so kind and write it on here please?  :Smile:

----------


## stapler

I got it today... I'll get you something now... Shannis, Shannis, Shannis...

Stall there a minute.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> has anybody got soaplife? i forget to buy it, is there any interesting articles about shannis, if so would someone be so kind and write it on here please?


i got it.sharon and dennis might get married.

----------


## stapler

Sharon's holding nothing back as she bonds with step-mum Chrissie. She confides that she wants ot stay in Walford but it scared of losing Dennis if she says so. And she reveals her dearest wish... that Dennis will ask her to marry him. It's all so touching... only what she doesn't know is that she's dealing with the step-mum-from-hell who wants ot get her out of Walford and out of her life just as fast as she can. 'Sharon hasn't a clue want she's up to,' says Letitia Dean who plays her, 'She believes Chrissie's her friend. She's been acting a bit odd but Sharon thinks it's because of Den vanishing.' If only she knew jsut how vanished he was and how vanished Chrissie wants her to be too. Instead Sharon makes the mistake of telling Chrissie what she should be telling Dennis. 'Chrissie's hanging on to the fact that Sharon will soon be gone again,' says Letitia. 'But when she tells Sharon that she's goign to throw a going away party for her and Dennis, Sharon says she's having second thoughts. She tells Chrissie she wants to stay put but she knows Dennis doesn't want to hang around and she'd rather make herself unhappy than risk losing him again. Of course Chrissie does nothing to persuade her to tell Dennis... but Pauline does. So Sharon tells Dennis she wants to stay. It turns out Dennis is worried she's having second thoughts,' says Letitia, 'She tells him that it's only for the short term and he agrees to stay a little while longer.' Which is not what Chrissie wants to hear! She feigns delight but her brain goes into overdrive plotting how to get rid of Sharon... and she comes up with a ruthless plan. 'Chrissie gets Sharon to admit that she'd like to marry Dennis then "accidentally" let's it slip to Dennis,' reveal Letitia. And how does Dennis react? 'Just as Chrissie hopes. He storms off. There have been too many secrets already in their relationship and he can't believ Sharon would reveal something s oimportant to Chrissie before him.' So will Chrissie's break-em-up plan work? 'Sharon will never let Dennis go again,' insists Letitia. 'She'd go to the ends of the earth to keep him... hopefully for ever and ever!'

Words: Sally Brockway.

----------


## stapler

Sheesh, took a while lol. There's some good pictures in it as well... it's worth picking up this week.

----------


## di marco

thanks for the article   :Smile:   is there any chance that youd be able to scan the pics in please? dont worry if you cant

----------


## stapler

That's no problem, I've nothing better do to lol.

----------


## di marco

> That's no problem, I've nothing better do to lol.


wish i had nothing better to do! im not meant to be on here, meant to be catching up on my work and deciding on unis/colleges, teachers already had a go at me  :Sad:

----------


## stapler

Awwww, poor you. I'm going to take this opportunity to rub it in now hehe. Isn't it great that I stopped school on June 16th? Ah, summer of relaxation...

----------


## stapler

(Oh btw Imageshack is just hosting the pic for us now... doubt it'll allow it though, bet it's too big.)

----------


## di marco

> Awwww, poor you. I'm going to take this opportunity to rub it in now hehe. Isn't it great that I stopped school on June 16th? Ah, summer of relaxation...


we dont leave school til 22 july  :Sad:  so unfair that in ireland you get longer

----------


## stapler

July?? Where do you live? A boarding school? That's like, the middle of summer!

I didn't know England was that bad.

----------


## stapler



----------


## di marco

> July?? Where do you live? A boarding school? That's like, the middle of summer!
> 
> I didn't know England was that bad.


no i go to a normal school. all schools in england break up at the end of july

----------


## stapler



----------


## di marco

> 





> 


thanks so much   :Smile:

----------


## stapler

> no i go to a normal school. all schools in england break up at the end of july


I was joking about the boarding school part, but seriously the end of July? That's fly as hell! When do you start back then?

----------


## stapler

> thanks so much


No probs.

----------


## di marco

> I was joking about the boarding school part, but seriosuly the end of July? That's fly as hell! When do you start back then?


back on the 5 september i think it is

----------


## Bryan

> back on the 5 september i think it is


thats my enrolement date for college!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

thank you sooooooooo much for that! thats all i wanted to know i only buy them magazines to read about them so thanks. are them pics in the vic, what are they doing? they look cute  :Smile:

----------


## stapler

It's the living room above the Vic, yes. Well, there's Sharon looking all happy and then Dennis spots boxes full of their stuff and looks all confused lol.

----------


## di marco

> thats my enrolement date for college!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


the people who are going to be starting there alevels next year at my school start on 2nd but everyone else starts on the 5th!

----------


## stapler

I start on the 1st... I assume, but I'm guessing me living where I am you're hardly feeling sorry for me at the mo lol! A whole month more, that's class!

----------


## Bryan

> the people who are going to be starting there alevels next year at my school start on 2nd but everyone else starts on the 5th!


we enrol then have a few days off for them to arrange our timetable

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> we enrol then have a few days off for them to arrange our timetable
> 
> bondboffin


lucky you! they arrange our timetables over summer

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good pictures

----------


## Alisha

Thanks for the pics stapler. I already have the magazine  :Thumbsup:  

By reading the spoilers, I'm already annoyed at Dennis but I'll wait for it to be screened before I give judgement.

Beware of the backlash though  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

what magazine is this

----------


## stapler

Soaplife of course lol, best magazine there is.

----------


## stapler

> Thanks for the pics stapler. I already have the magazine  
> 
> By reading the spoilers, I'm already annoyed at Dennis but I'll wait for it to be screened before I give judgement.
> 
> Beware of the backlash though


Backlash?

----------


## Alisha

in other words my critical reflection to his approach to a certain situation  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chocolate

thank you stapler!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chocolate

so does phil and grant still try to stop the wedding?? or maybe they try to stop it with the discovery of dens body?? i know longshot but just a thought lol!!

----------


## di marco

was there anything about sharon and dennis in any of the other mags?

----------


## Bryan

> Soaplife of course lol, best magazine there is.


inside soap is the best... it is so jam packed with stuff and is very informative

soaplife form what i can recall has a lot more pictures and is more heat/closer fied and is a fornight one???

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> inside soap is the best... it is so jam packed with stuff and is very informative
> 
> soaplife form what i can recall has a lot more pictures and is more heat/closer fied and is a fornight one???
> 
> bondboffin


yeh i think soaplife is a once a fortnight one

----------


## Angeldelight

what do you reckon he's going to say when he asks her?? willl it be 'Sharon... will you marry me' or something really romantic like... erm... ' Sharon i love you so much... i meant what i said... i want us to be together... will you marry me??

what do you reckon?

----------


## di marco

> what do you reckon he's going to say when he asks her?? willl it be 'Sharon... will you marry me' or something really romantic like... erm... ' Sharon i love you so much... i meant what i said... i want us to be together... will you marry me??
> 
> what do you reckon?


i dont know, but i hope its something really romantic, well maybe not too romantic as i dont think thats really in dennis character, but something romantic for dennis (if that makes sense!)

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope it's not just 'will you marry me' something a little more romantic and kinda i duno... just intune with their characters... awww it's so sweet he's proposing... he really loves her...

----------


## di marco

> i hope it's not just 'will you marry me' something a little more romantic and kinda i duno... just intune with their characters... awww it's so sweet he's proposing... he really loves her...


i hope its a bit more than "will you marry me" as well, but i dont think it should be a long slushy speech either. and i agree, he does really love her and i think its going to be so sweet when he proposes

----------


## Angeldelight

definaltely not too slushy and really long... cuz really he wouldn't need that long to convince her since she wants him to propose... i can't wait... yey yey yey

----------


## hayzie

i hope when they have a heart to heart they kinda just tell each other how much they love each other etc...then he says a little speech but not to cheesy just something short and sweet and then say 'will you marry me' awww so cute theyre gettin engaged! i cant wait to see this!

----------


## angelblue

Dont worry hayzie apparently they do have a heart to heart this just shows how much dennis loves her because when zoe was supposedly pregnant he didnt ask her to marry him even he though he thought she pregnant 

Also he not type to settle down type but he will for sharon because he loves so much   :Cheer:

----------


## hayzie

wait a minute...dennis asked zoe to marry him when she was 'pregnant'? sorry i didnt get that...

----------


## angelblue

NOOOOOO i meant he didnt ask her   :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

ohhhhhhh lol! i was gonna say did i miss something?

----------


## Bryan

> ohhhhhhh lol! i was gonna say did i miss something?


same here my heart skipped a beat, had i missed something? its a damn good job that he never married zoe there is only one mrs rickman and that is sharon rickman!

bondboffin

----------


## hayzie

lol your heart stopped for a minute, mine did too! why would he in a million years ever ever ask /her/ to marry him? yep totally agree, only one place for somebody to take the title of mrs rickman and that somebody is sharon, NOT stupid zoe! lol ok sorry for that little rant

----------


## hayzie

anyway just to change the subject...i was thinking, if they do have a baby what would they call it? if its a girl i've got a perfect name...Shanice! its pronounced sha-neece. it sounds similar to shannis and i just thought that Shanice is such a pretty little name,and its my cousins name!lol what does everyone else think?  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> anyway just to change the subject...i was thinking, if they do have a baby what would they call it? if its a girl i've got a perfect name...Shanice! its pronounced sha-neece. it sounds similar to shannis and i just thought that Shanice is such a pretty little name,and its my cousins name!lol what does everyone else think?


i agree that it a good name Shanice Rickman

----------


## hayzie

yay! lol im glad someone agrees with me. i think that really would be a nice name for their babby. then they can have whatever middle names they like, maybe EE bosses could do a poll for the name, just a thought.....

----------


## stapler

Are they definitely getting the baby then?

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

i am going away on holiday this coming friday and wont be back until sometime around the 23rd or so, so i was just wondering will i be missing anygood shannis storylines or just anything shannis related?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think dennis ask sharon to marry him but im not sure

----------


## ShAnnIs_lOvEr

thats what i was afriad of! i wanted to be back for that!awh well i get a mate to tape it!

----------


## Angeldelight

can you imagine them Getting married and having a bebe... a tiny ickle bebe... i can't wait it's going to be such a good storyline... yey yey yey...

----------


## Layne

> can you imagine them Getting married and having a bebe... a tiny ickle bebe... i can't wait it's going to be such a good storyline... yey yey yey...


oh god who got her started!!!!!!

----------


## stapler

Lol, we're all the same at heart...

----------


## hayzie

> Are they definitely getting the baby then?


well theyre definately getting married and the IVF storyline is happening we're just not sure if it works though hopefully it will  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> well theyre definately getting married and the IVF storyline is happening we're just not sure if it works though hopefully it will


This is so exciting! everything is finally coming together. Sharon and Dennis are getting married, Den is going to be found soon, and then there's going to be the IVF storyline to look forward too. Nothing could be better, than loads of Sharon and Dennis!

----------


## Debs

i hope it all works out for them. i not the biggest shannis fan mainly because they were always on and off and that got boring. hopefully they will now be a happy couple. there got to be one on the square and i really hope the ivf thing works

----------


## hayzie

i get excited when other people get excited about it! lol for some strange reason...anyway yes i hope it all works out for them aswell, they are the sweetest couple on tv and we need a 2nd dot and jim! i hope they have a little baby!  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

What did people think of it last night? I thought it was lovely. They are so in love and itâs nice to see them happy. They have the best chemistry ever.

We don't have to wait too long for the proposal now, just two weeks. I'm looking forward to that. I agree with Di Marco, I want some romance but nothing too slushy. We know that he is head over heals in love with her but still, this is Dennis we're talking about.

What I'm more interested in, is seeing him grovel. I'm really angry that he went of and considered leaving her (which does look like the case as he took his passport). How could he do to that? I hope Sharon gives him a smack for it and then he apologises big time for his behaviour.

----------


## di marco

> What I'm more interested in, is seeing him grovel. I'm really angry that he went of and considered leaving her (which does look like the case as he took his passport). How could he do to that? I hope Sharon gives him a smack for it and then he apologises big time for his behaviour.


yeh id like to see him grovel for it as well. sharon should give him a slap but i dont know if she would do that or not, but he does need to really apologise for it

----------


## stapler

I still think he's calling her bluff... no one's that stupid, but then he was mentally compatible to a 20 year old lol.

----------


## angelblue

hi i am bit confused does dennis decide to leave walford without sharon i dont understand what happens can someone explain  :Lol:

----------


## Becksfanz

When will Dennis and Sharon marry?! I really hope that EE Bosses keep them together if not, then EE have changed and are mad! :-p

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> When will Dennis and Sharon marry?! I really hope that EE Bosses keep them together if not, then EE have changed and are mad! :-p


and me they are the best 
GO SHANNIS

----------


## Bryan

> and me they are the best 
> GO SHANNIS


i think you mean STAY SHANNIS   :Rotfl:  

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i think you mean STAY SHANNIS   
> 
> bondboffin


i mean with the marriege and baby

----------


## Angeldelight

> Originally Posted by Angeldelight
> can you imagine them Getting married and having a bebe... a tiny ickle bebe... i can't wait it's going to be such a good storyline... yey yey yey...
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> oh god who got her started!!!!!!


i can't help it... they're having a bebe...   :Cheer:   hehe... a tiny ickle bebe...   :Cheer:  don't tell me your not excited... bet you can't wait either... hehe... just once more i promise... a tiny ickle bebe...   :Cheer:  ok that's it... hehe... hehe

----------


## angelblue

Hey is anyone an member of digital spy because i have just been on their and some one called sharon watts an minger how rude is that is just shallow  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Hey is anyone an member of digital spy because i have just been on their and some one called sharon watts an minger how rude is that is just shallow


They did what?  :Angry:  

I'm not a member.

I hate it when a character/actors looks are insulted. There is simply no need for it and its shallow too. The point of having soap related forums are to discuss characters and storylines, not their physical appearance.

I just read it now and they confessed to fancying Dennis so itâs obvious that the poster is clearly jealous of her. To me she is very attractive and looks great. Isnât Letitia 38 this year? She looks fanatasitc for her age.

I hated Zoe and Dennis together...but not once did I insult her physical features, even when others did.

----------


## angelblue

I agree i come on these boards to discuss my favourite soap i dont come on here to talk badly of anyone and i rarely say anything about someones acting skills or apperance i just dont see the need for it is shallow  at the end of the day we are all human and we have feeling their is no need to  direspect  anyone even if you dont like them. 

She is doing her job and an excellent one may i add she is one longest serving characters and she icredit to the show  and as you said alisha she looks great for her age   :Lol:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Only people who have nothing better to do than insult actors/tresses are the silly ones.  :Thumbsdown:   :Mad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah they are

SHANNIS IS THE BEST

----------


## hayzie

i agree. theres no need to insult anyone. that person was probably just jealous of her, so they thought it was ok to call her names. i am very jealous of her myself! but i dont go around calling her horrible things, some people need to get a life!

----------


## stapler

> i agree. theres no need to insult anyone. that person was probably just jealous of her, so they thought it was ok to call her names. i am very jealous of her myself! but i dont go around calling her horrible things, some people need to get a life!


I don't know why I'm about to defend the poster whoever she was because I'm a huge Letitia Dean fan, but if she was a teenager then it mightn't strictly be her fault. I mean, at that age we're impressionable, aren't we? And by reading magazines, which can be extremely bitchy, namely _Heat_ lol then the girl isn't really being unfair, she's just speaking what she assumes to be accepted. I blame the magazines... saying this, I can't wait for the next issue of _Heat_, a very loyal reader me.

----------


## hayzie

> I don't know why I'm about to defend the poster whoever she was because I'm a huge Letitia Dean fan, but if she was a teenager then it mightn't strictly be her fault. I mean, at that age we're impressionable, aren't we? And by reading magazines, which can be extremely bitchy, namely _Heat_ lol then the girl isn't really being unfair, she's just speaking what she assumes to be accepted. I blame the magazines... saying this, I can't wait for the next issue of _Heat_, a very loyal reader me.


i totally 100% understand what you mean. teenagers read alot of things in magazines and assume that what is written in there is right or they believe they can say the same thing and not get told off for it. if you know what i mean lol. anyway she shouldnt have said that, that was a bit mean but oh well not everyone has to agree on everything do they? some people just dont have the same opinions.

----------


## di marco

> i totally 100% understand what you mean. teenagers read alot of things in magazines and assume that what is written in there is right or they believe they can say the same thing and not get told off for it. if you know what i mean lol. anyway she shouldnt have said that, that was a bit mean but oh well not everyone has to agree on everything do they? some people just dont have the same opinions.


i agree she shouldnt have said it and she should know better, but as youve all said, magazines influence some people and cos they write things in them being horrible about peoples looks, people think its alright to do the same, which i dont think is acceptable. i can see your point but magazines shouldnt be writting those sort of things either

----------


## hayzie

true true they shouldnt be writing those sorts of things but hey what can we do to stop them lol. magazines are always biased anyway on lots of different subjects. 
ps. where did you get them pictures from for your banner? just wondering cos i havnt seen them yet i dont think.

----------


## stapler

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hayzie
> i totally 100% understand what you mean. teenagers read alot of things in magazines and assume that what is written in there is right or they believe they can say the same thing and not get told off for it. if you know what i mean lol. anyway she shouldnt have said that, that was a bit mean but oh well not everyone has to agree on everything do they? some people just dont have the same opinions.





> i agree she shouldnt have said it and she should know better, but as youve all said, magazines influence some people and cos they write things in them being horrible about peoples looks, people think its alright to do the same, which i dont think is acceptable. i can see your point but magazines shouldnt be writting those sort of things either


I absolutely agree with what you both say, magazines should tone it down. I think it's highly unfair to be critical of someone elses work or appearance because A) it's not a positive message to send out to your readers and B) I'm assuming that the stars that are victimised read them too. So I'd imagine it's mutually disadvantageous.

----------


## di marco

> ps. where did you get them pictures from for your banner? just wondering cos i havnt seen them yet i dont think.


i dont know, youll have to ask i luv dennis as she made the banna, i havent seen them pics before either

----------


## hayzie

> i dont know, youll have to ask i luv dennis as she made the banna, i havent seen them pics before either


ok thanks anyway! i was just looking at the pictures and thinking, hmm i dont think i've seen them before...lol  :Big Grin:  
i'll have to ask iluvdennis then, where is she?

----------


## di marco

> ok thanks anyway! i was just looking at the pictures and thinking, hmm i dont think i've seen them before...lol  
> i'll have to ask iluvdennis then, where is she?


in the banna forum she has a thread called "[email protected]'s [email protected]", i got my banna from there so you could look through that thread, quote the post with the banna in and ask her, im sure she will tell you

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> in the banna forum she has a thread called "[email protected]'s [email protected]", i got my banna from there so you could look through that thread, quote the post with the banna in and ask her, im sure she will tell you


yeah i do anything

----------


## Alisha

The magaines are out tommorw so it will give us lots of detail about Dennis' proposal. I think Inside soap will be the best as they have lots of information  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chocolate

i hope it does!! i'll try to buy that then lol!!! 
apprently on "This Morning" sharon marshall  ( i think her name is ) she confirmed that den's body is found  on shannis wedding day : searchme: did anyone see this just to confirm it. it was on the 1st of july???

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if you go on teletext channel5 118

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> i hope it does!! i'll try to buy that then lol!!! 
> apprently on "This Morning" sharon marshall  ( i think her name is ) she confirmed that den's body is found  on shannis wedding day : searchme: did anyone see this just to confirm it. it was on the 1st of july???


I saw it - she said that part of Den's body becomes visible through a hole in the concrete  :Sick:  . I wonder which part - a hand perhaps?  :Searchme:

----------


## Alisha

I'm guessing it will be the hand too  :Sick:  

Poor Sharon and Dennis. Fancy finding out that you're dad is dead on your wedding day.....

----------


## Bryan

> I'm guessing it will be the hand too  
> 
> Poor Sharon and Dennis. Fancy finding out that you're dad is dead on your wedding day.....


wonder what present he would have got them if he was alive... a webcam?

bondboffin

----------


## Katie

> I'm guessing it will be the hand too  
> 
> Poor Sharon and Dennis. Fancy finding out that you're dad is dead on your wedding day.....


Eeeooow!!  :Sick:  Yuck! The rotting hand of Dirty Den - whoever sees that won't be eating much at the wedding reception!!

----------


## Bryan

> Eeeooow!!  Yuck! The rotting hand of Dirty Den - whoever sees that won't be eating much at the wedding reception!!


bet they all wish pat would find it then...

bondboffin

----------


## ***Virgo***

has anyone else seen digital spy?? If you look on the webcam on the bbc website,it says "filming censored" thats because they are filiming the wedding!!! Someone said they know it was cause they saw a flag with the word wedding on it!!! OMG i can't wait but i think i'm going to miss it!! :boo hoo:

----------


## hayzie

really?! they are filming the wedding scenes now? wow i cant wait! yay!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Also someone said that Nigel from eastenders is joinig holby city??? is it just me or have they got this wrong? they said they got it from inside soap aswell. I hope it isn't who i think it is....

----------


## hayzie

i havnt got inside soap yet sorry. i hope its not true anyway  :Sad:  so you know on the webcam on EE website? did anyone see it before they put 'censored filming' there? omg! i cant wait for this! this is sooooooooooo exciting! wooooooooo! theyre getting married! oh my gosh! lol sorry i go OTT sometimes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i havnt got inside soap yet sorry. i hope its not true anyway  so you know on the webcam on EE website? did anyone see it before they put 'censored filming' there? omg! i cant wait for this! this is sooooooooooo exciting! wooooooooo! theyre getting married! oh my gosh! lol sorry i go OTT sometimes!


and me and your banner is done hayzie

----------


## ***Virgo***

yeh sumone saw the flag that had "wedding" written on it!!! I go OTT alot!!!

----------


## hayzie

> and me and your banner is done hayzie


youve done me a banner?! wow thanks! where is it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

i found it lol thanks i love it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it ok

----------


## spoilerfan

> Also someone said that Nigel from eastenders is joinig holby city??? is it just me or have they got this wrong? they said they got it from inside soap aswell. I hope it isn't who i think it is....


don't worry, it's not nigel harman that's going, it's the actor that played nigel(grant's best friend with the curly hair that moved up to scotland) that's going to be in holby city.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thank god 
 is it true that on shannis wedding  chrissie and sam leave as the body is discoverd

----------


## Bryan

> thank god 
>  is it true that on shannis wedding  chrissie and sam leave as the body is discoverd


all i know is that chrissie kills sam and she dont leave until november!!!

bondboffin

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

does chrissie really kill sam

----------


## dannii_29

hi everyone i just wanted to say that i have been on a few websites and there have been a few people slagging off sharon/letitia and calling her names and i think they are idiots i am 16 and letitia dean is one of only a few actresses that are my idoles i think she is great and when i see/hear people slagging her off it pisses me off coz she is a brilliant actress and i wish i could be like her all the time.

----------


## Alisha

I agree Dannii_29  :Thumbsup:  

About Sam though, there has been no confirmation whets so ever about Chrissie killing her. At this point itâs all speculation. Seeing as their departures coincides itâs a possibility but who knows? For all we know, Chrissie may set Sam up for Denâs murder. She certainly has the skill for it. One thing though, its more than likely that Sharon will find out the true identity of her fathers killer and Iâm guessing that she will vent her anger out on Chrissie and have her own sort of revenge lined up for her. I think Chrissies exit is going to be a spectacular one, what ever happens. 

Just before webcam was switched of two days ago I saw the set up of Sharon and Dennis' wedding on the square and it looked lovely. The banner said 'Happy weddingâ¦' the last bit was blocked by the trees but I'm guessing it was 'day' making it 'Happy Wedding Day'.

There was white decoration around the square and a white arch just where the entrance is to the square gardens (where Arthurâs bench is). Also in the centre there was a green stand. I'm guessing that this would also be covered in white too. It looks like a big wedding folks!  :Wub:

----------


## hayzie

i know i saw the whole wedding set up aswell it was so lovely!  :Big Grin:  i cant wait for them to get married, its gonna be so sweet  :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

I can't wait either. This ones a long time coming.  :Wub:

----------


## Ruby21

> I can't wait either. This ones a long time coming.


Yeah , I am so looking forward to their wedding, do you know when it will be shown ?

----------


## hayzie

it should be shown sometime around the end of august, im guessing the 26th because that was when the camera was turned off when they were filming that episode. just a guess though

----------


## i_luv_dennis

CAnt wait till all of it

----------


## Bryan

well hye film 6 weeks in advance so its enda august/early september

when im away in switzerland!!!!   :Crying:

----------


## Alisha

> well hye film 6 weeks in advance so its enda august/early september


Yeah it should be around this time but there is no exact date. When they film, the date given isn't necessarily the day it will be screened. It usually ranges between a 2 week duration of that time.  So as you said around late August and early September.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## cressa

don't they film the outdoor stuff extra early though?  so that means the wedding will be farther off in time than the regular indoor scripts they were shooting.

----------


## Alisha

> don't they film the outdoor stuff extra early though?  so that means the wedding will be farther off in time than the regular indoor scripts they were shooting.


could be?  :Searchme:  If this is the case then thier wedding will be screened around September time.

----------


## ***Virgo***

Im going to italy around that time,i hope i don't miss it!!!

----------


## Alisha

> Im going to italy around that time,i hope i don't miss it!!!


Can you get someone to tape it for you?

----------


## Angeldelight

Have you seen the spoilers... about the engagment... awwww it's really happening... SHANNIS IS GETTING MARRIED... yey yey yey...

Monday 25.7.05
Dennis realises that Sharon has invited a lot of people to the wedding when he thought it was supposed to be a small gathering.

Thursday 28.7.05
Sharon still doesnât have an engagement ring, and after telling Pauline a story about how Den threw Angieâs wedding ring up on the roof, she has an idea...

Friday 29.7.05 *ENGAGMENT PARTY*
The Vic is being prepared for Sharon and Dennisâs engagement party. Chrissie has made a banner saying âSharon and Denâ but Sharon quickly changes this to âSharon and Dennisâ. At the party, Pauline nags Sharon about having Den at the weddingâ¦

oh Chrissie what are you doing SHANNIS is MENAT to be... there's no way you can stop them... they'll always be together... FOREVER

----------


## Alisha

I do like Chrissie but I dislike her for causing rows in their relationship. Just let them beâ¦ and as for the banner -was that really necessary? With Jake gone she's obviously insecure but I can't help but feel that she is really jealous of Sharon, not only because Den loved her more but because she is now with a gorgeous bloke who worships the ground she walks on. Chrissie has never had that before, so it just makes her even more bitter to see Sharon so happy.   

Cant wait for thier engagement though. It should be good to see.  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> all i know is that chrissie kills sam and she dont leave until november!!!





> About Sam though, there has been no confirmation whets so ever about Chrissie killing her. At this point itâs all speculation. Seeing as their departures coincides itâs a possibility but who knows? For all we know, Chrissie may set Sam up for Denâs murder. She certainly has the skill for it.


in the sun today it said that sam is arrested for dens murder on sharon and dennis wedding day but it didnt say if shes charged with murder or not

----------


## hayzie

why does chrissie write 'sharon and den' is that to make some sort of point because if it is then i dont get it but thats just mean! but i still dont hate chrissie lol. its true that chrissie is just plain jealous of sharon i wish she could just be happy for her! cant wait to see the proposal and the engagement party and the wedding...awww! i can just see it now...  :Smile:  im still hoping that the pink forever ring gets mentioned when he proposes lol that would be a good idea i think

----------


## hayzie

ok i didnt know where to put this so i thought i would put it here, look at these pics  :EEK!:  i was shocked! it looks like their argument is quite serious then
 
lol but its quite funny actually!

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics!   :Smile:   yeh their argument does look serious, but at least they make up again!

----------


## Bryan

they can become the new den and angie, expect they will never split up!!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tamzi

I hope shannis never split up. I dont think they will. I cant see Dennis presenting divorce papers on Xmas day!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> I hope shannis never split up. I dont think they will. I cant see Dennis presenting divorce papers on Xmas day!
> xxx


lol! i dont want them to split up, and at the mo it doesnt seem like they will, but you never know!

----------


## angelblue

I have just read the mirror soap box and it sound like to me that dennis really doesnt want to get married he just asked her for the sake of it i hope it doesnt end in diaster   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I have just read the mirror soap box and it sound like to me that dennis really doesnt want to get married he just asked her for the sake of it i hope it doesnt end in devaster


no it doe'snt i just read the sun i think it was and when chrissie tells dennis that sharon wants to get married in the future he is just mad that she did'nt tell him about it.

----------


## di marco

yeh from what i can gather, dennis is annoyed, not cos sharon wants to get married, but cos she told chrissie and not him. then afterwards i think she tries to say that she doesnt really want to get married as she thinks thats what dennis wants to hear, but he wants to get married to her so he asks her. thats my interpretation anyway   :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

But i hope it works out   :Lol:

----------


## Tamzi

I am sure it will work out. They are like a perfect couple ish.
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> I am sure it will work out. They are like a perfect couple ish.
> xxx


loving the ish! theres always on ish! especillay in eastender, we all thought kalife would last for years and i dint even last half of one!

----------


## Alisha

> yeh from what i can gather, dennis is annoyed, not cos sharon wants to get married, but cos she told chrissie and not him. then afterwards i think she tries to say that she doesnt really want to get married as she thinks thats what dennis wants to hear, but he wants to get married to her so he asks her. thats my interpretation anyway


You've got it spot on there. Dennis isn't miffed about marriage. He is actaully open to the idea. He is just put out and angry that Sharon didn't tell him. Instead he thinks that she has planned all this and after Chrissie twists it, all sorts of thoughts are going on in his head. 

When Sharon tells him at the bookies that marriage was not on her agenda, Dennis is actually disapointed because thats what he wants....and thats when he proposes.  :Wub:

----------


## Alisha

> But i hope it works out


me too - they are a match made.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> You've got it spot on there. Dennis isn't miffed about marriage. He is actaully open to the idea. He is just put out and angry that Sharon didn't tell him. Instead he thinks that she has planned all this and after Chrissie twists it, all sorts of thoughts are going on in his head. 
> 
> When Sharon tells him at the bookies that marriage was not on her agenda, Dennis is actually disapointed because thats what he wants....and thats when he proposes.


glad i got it right! its going to be so sweet, i cant wait. i was going to say stupid chrissie trying to ruin things, but it turns out for the best so she helps in a way   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

She does help

but her intention was to cause ruction and get shot....even if it meant them splitting  :Angry:  

* I still like her though but don't like her attiude towards Sharon*

----------


## angelblue

I am really sad TAO is leaving she is fab i wish she would win an award this year but it seem like it wont happen   :Clap:  

Also i dont like the way she being bad to sharon but she still a lovable character though and will greatly missed  :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

I agree completly.

I was gutted to hear that she was leaving. There is no female like her right now. She is unique and fascinateing to watch. I hope she returns one day. Tracey-Ann-Oberman is a great actress and I hope she pics up most popular actress at this years NTA. She deserves it.

----------


## angelblue

I read on the Eastenders website it has been shortlisted and one actress is up for it now that is june brown in the tv choice and tv quick   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

yeah but thats a seperate award for a seperate awards ceromony.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Tracey-Ann, Jessie and June are still in the running but this will get shortlisted later on.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

Oh okay that great i hope TAO win if not June brown because those two deserve the most out of the three actresses  :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

> yeh from what i can gather, dennis is annoyed, not cos sharon wants to get married, but cos she told chrissie and not him. then afterwards i think she tries to say that she doesnt really want to get married as she thinks thats what dennis wants to hear, but he wants to get married to her so he asks her. thats my interpretation anyway


hey! this is exactly what my interpretation was aswell! he is just annoyed that sharon didnt talk to him about it. i remember last year some time and he was annoyed wit her because she wasnt asking him for his advice, something about the club i think. so thats probably why he gets angry. also i saw a picture in the TV mag i got free with the Sun lol and dennis is holding sharons face like hes strangling her! i hope he doesnt hit her or anything because i will be very angry!  :Mad:

----------


## angelblue

No he wouldnt hurt in that way and i think he knows that sharon wouldnt stand for it anyway look how hurt he was when he accidently hit her in that brilliant showdown with den he wouldnt hit her   :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

yeah you're right he wouldnt ever hit her on purpose but this picture has scared me! i cant explain it but hes like grabbing her face and it looks like shes trying to pull his hand away. the way the pic was taken it just looks like hes strangling her lol

----------


## angelblue

I have seen it she throws the glass at him and he grabs her face then she walks out   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> Oh okay that great i hope TAO win if not June brown because those two deserve the most out of the three actresses


I agree. Personally, I don't think Jessie Wallace deserves a nomination in my opinion.

----------


## hayzie

> I have seen it she throws the glass at him and he grabs her face then she walks out


ohhhh! so that is what happens lol thanks for filling me in i was confused then! oh well she shouldnt have threw a glass at him then  should she?   :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## hayzie

> I agree. Personally, I don't think Jessie Wallace deserves a nomination in my opinion.


IMO jessie doesnt deserve a nomination either, i mean she is a good actress dont get me wrong but i think TAO is just such a way more convincing actress

----------


## Alisha

> I have seen it she throws the glass at him and he grabs her face then she walks out


Where did you see this one because I haven't seen the pic where she chucks a glass at him, only where she slaps him. I am looking forward to seeing it though. It should make some great TV.

As for Dennis, I donât think he would hit her. He worships the ground that Sharon walks on and although he can behave very immaturely, I doubt he would physically and intentionally harm her. He did say that he would 'never harm a hair on her head' and it would be inconsistent to his character if he started to slap her.

I've seen the picture and I didn't like it either but pictures are often deceiving and the camera does lie. He is holding her face tightly but I think this maybe after she chucks a glass at him so it will be more like 'look at me' trying to calm her down sort of thing.

----------


## Alisha

> IMO jessie doesnt deserve a nomination either, i mean she is a good actress dont get me wrong but i think TAO is just such a way more convincing actress


I do agree that she is a great actress, one of eastenders most finest but this year hasn't been her strongest. The best I've seen from her is her final scenes with Zoe. I also think she's a tad overrated anyway....not as much as Shane Richie though.

----------


## hayzie

dont get me started on him! lol he is way overrated, i dont understand why everyones loves him so much, oh well.

----------


## hayzie

> Where did you see this one because I haven't seen the pic where she chucks a glass at him, only where she slaps him. I am looking forward to seeing it though. It should make some great TV.
> 
> As for Dennis, I donât think he would hit her. He worships the ground that Sharon walks on and although he can behave very immaturely, I doubt he would physically and intentionally harm her. He did say that he would 'never harm a hair on her head' and it would be inconsistent to his character if he started to slap her.
> 
> I've seen the picture and I didn't like it either but pictures are often deceiving and the camera does lie. He is holding her face tightly but I think this maybe after she chucks a glass at him so it will be more like 'look at me' trying to calm her down sort of thing.


yep i agree. it will make good TV but then again they always do, no matter what they do lol! its true he would never harm a hair on her head (awww) but after she throws a glass,which is a bit extreme if you ask me, he probably tries to calm her down as you said. he probably just wants her to look at him or whatever i dont know. we will have to wait and see, as i always say!

----------


## Alisha

Its written by Sarah Phelps (ee's best writter) who does brilliant when it comes to Watts stuff.  :Cheer:  

I can't wait fot it now.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tamzi

I am glad they are going to be doing so much Shannis stuff and not Molfie!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> Its written by Sarah Phelps (ee's best writter) who does brilliant when it comes to Watts stuff.  
> 
> I can't wait fot it now.


i was so pleased when i read that sarah phelps had written it, im looking forward to it even more now!   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

Same here. Her scripts never disapoint. She can make rubbish look like gold if with her magic. I have no doubt that Thursday and Fridays episodes will be great.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Same here. Her scripts never disapoint. She can make rubbish look like gold if with her magic. I have no doubt that Thursday and Fridays episodes will be great.


yeh it will be great i cant wait

----------


## Alisha

Hopefully in Tuesdays soaplife magazine they will have some pictures of thier engagement party and a bit of coverage too.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Same here. Her scripts never disapoint. She can make rubbish look like gold if with her magic. I have no doubt that Thursday and Fridays episodes will be great.


i agree, her epis never disappoint me, so i know that i wont be disappointed at all which is good

----------


## di marco

> Hopefully in Tuesdays soaplife magazine they will have some pictures of thier engagement party and a bit of coverage too.


was there anything about their engagement in this weeks inside soap as there wasnt any in the shop  :Sad:

----------


## hayzie

i dont know if this has been posted on here yet but look what i found on another site:
sorry just realised it has already been posted! my mistake!   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> was there anything about their engagement in this weeks inside soap as there wasnt any in the shop


yeh it said a bit, i'll scan the article and post it or pm it to you!
layne
x x x

----------


## hayzie

oooh! could you post the article on here please?  :Smile:  i forgot to get inside soap again!

----------


## Layne

> oooh! could you post the article on here please?  i forgot to get inside soap again!


yep, urm i'll scan it and post it in a bit, but if scanner doesn't work i'll ty[e it out!!
xxx

----------


## hayzie

aww thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> aww thanks!


its ok honey, i would of only asked some else to do it if i didn't get the magazine, but luckily enough i did so i will post it for all those who ain't seen it, but it will be in a little while but i will post it as soon as i can!
layne
x x x

----------


## di marco

> yeh it said a bit, i'll scan the article and post it or pm it to you!
> layne
> x x x


thankies layne, they didnt have any in the shop on friday so i couldnt stand in there and read it!   :Angry:   youre a star hun!   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

:Rotfl:  lol that is exactly what i do when im skint! i just casually walk into the shop, look around check if anyone's watching me, then quickly pick up mag, scan through pages to find what i want to read lol! my mom just walks out when i do that she gets embarrased lol!

----------


## di marco

> lol that is exactly what i do when im skint! i just casually walk into the shop, look around check if anyone's watching me, then quickly pick up mag, scan through pages to find what i want to read lol! my mom just walks out when i do that she gets embarrased lol!


i do it every week! my sis always tells me to hurry up cos she doesnt want to stand in the shop but she ends up reading them too! i always make sure i read them in the shop up my grans road cos the people know us in there and so dont mind! we always buy something from there so its not like we go in, read all the mags and walk out again!

----------


## angelblue

I read my in Whsmith and i always in the way of people i flick through the magazine and read the one i am looking for then read the other mags as well one by one  i find what i do sad but i cant help it a habit   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I read my in Whsmith and i always in the way of people i flick through the magazine and read the one i am looking for then read the other mags as well one by one  i find what i do sad but i cant help it a habit


its just i dont have enough money to but them and id like to know what happens, sometimes i just have to flick through, other times im able to read quite a lot of it

----------


## angelblue

Yes best thing to do when you dont have any dosh   :Lol:

----------


## chocolate

thats what i do as well!! i keep thinking im the only person who does that. im glad im not alone lol!!! but personally its easier for me because if i bought it it would only be for eastenders which is only a couple pages..and it would end up in the bin lol!!!

----------


## angelblue

I am even sadder i keep them but no you are not on your own   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> thats what i do as well!! i keep thinking im the only person who does that. im glad im not alone lol!!! but personally its easier for me because if i bought it it would only be for eastenders which is only a couple pages..and it would end up in the bin lol!!!


i only read the ee and hollyoaks parts, my mum would think i was sad if i bought them! my gran bought me inside soap once as i went up the shop with her and started reading it and she told me that i wasnt allowed to read it and so bought it for me!
(ps. angel, for some reason ive kept all mags ive ever bought!)

----------


## angelblue

Cool i thought i was the only one   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

> yeh it said a bit, i'll scan the article and post it or pm it to you!
> layne
> x x x


which one the new soaplife? I didn't think it was out until Tuesday?

if you have it though, please scan  :Thumbsup: 

EDIT: just realised you meant Inside soap. I already have that one but they don't have engagement pics, just thier bust up next week.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> which one the new soaplife? I didn't think it was out until Tuesday?
> 
> if you have it though, please scan 
> 
> EDIT: juat realised you meant Inside soap. I alreadt have that one but they don't have engagemtn pics just thier bust up next week.


yeh it was inside soap, was just wondering if anyone would scan in any of the articles as there wasnt any copies in the shop  :Sad:

----------


## Alisha

I would but I haven't got a scanner. Sorry!

but I have typed it up on another site so if you want I could copy and paste it here if you want.

----------


## di marco

> I would but I haven't got a scanner. Sorry!
> 
> but I have typed it up on another site so if you want I could copy and paste it here if you want.


that would be great if its not too much trouble thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> that would be great if its not too much trouble thanks


not at all.   :Smile:  This is from the latest Inside Soap magazine- week commencing on 11/07/05 and week ending on 15/07/05

*This week sees the moment that Eastenders fans have been waiting for, as Dennis Rickman finally asks his lover, Sharon Watts, to marry him. The proposal comes at the end of a fraught week for the pair, with love being far from their minds when an argument ends in Sharon lashing out at her boyfriend.

âSharon throws a glass at Dennis-her violence takes him by surprise.â reveals Nigel Harman, who plays Dennis. âBut Sharon doesnât know the real reason that Dennis is being awkward. Chrissie has put it into his head that Sharon has a big plan to stay in Walford and get married, and Dennis is furious that this is the first he has ever heard about it.

Of course scheming Chrissie has planted the seed in Dennisâ mind to put him of staying in Albert square. And it looks like she has succeeded, when after a furious row, Dennis heads to the tube station with a stash of cash and his passport. Sharon arrives home soon after and is convinced that Dennis has left her.

âDennis doesnât intend on making Sharon panic, he just goes to the travel agents to change their tickets, but she assumes that he has leftâ explains Nigel. âWhen he gets back Sharon is angry because she believes he purposely made her think that he had left, but then he gets is chance to explainâ.

As the couple clear the air, Sharon insists that she hasnât been plotting to march him down the aisle. So she is shocked when Dennis asks her to marry him. âHe hasnât been planning to propose and he hasnât even got a ring to giver her.â laughs Nigel. âIt all takes place in the bookies so it isnât a very romantic setting, Iâm afraid.â

Although their special moment isnât all hearts and flowers, Nigel is hopeful that their big day will make up for it. âIâm sure there will be lots of ups and downs before the wedding, but I hope they have a happy dayâ he says. âThey deserve it after everything they have been through.

But with Chrissie plotting, dad Den dead and buried under the Vic, and Sharonâs ex-husband Grant Mitchell winging his way back to Albert square, will their marriage stand a chance?*

----------


## Layne

here is the picture, will scan the other bit tomorrow!!!
hope it works just opened a photobucket account for the 1st time, so here goes!

----------


## di marco

thanks ever so much alisha and layne for those!   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

thanks for that! now i dont have to stand in the shop for ages reading it lol. btw i've kept all my inside soap magazines that have got anything to with shannis is it lol! i know its sad but i dont care! so it looks like chrissie LIES and tells dennis that sharon told her she wants to get married, when sharon doesnt mention anything? is this right or am i confused again lol? well her plan backfired big time didnt it, haha hehe chrissie! she helped them get engaged in a way then didnt she lol

----------


## Alisha

I think Sharon mentions the word marriage in coversation like we do in a girlie chat but Chrissie sees this as an opportunity and blows it out of proportion making out that she plans to marry him and stay in Walford.

----------


## hayzie

ohh i understand now! i always mention marriage in girly conversations i have but nobody goes and tells my boyfriend im thinking of dragging him down the aisle lol. so chrissie twists it all with her evil little mind!  :Mad:  oh well at least she doesnt succeed in splitting them up.

----------


## di marco

yeh from what i can gather, chrissie tries to get sharon to reveal to her that she wants to stay in walford and get married and i think sharon mentions that she would like to marry dennis at some point. chrissie then spins this to her advantage and blows it out of proportion to tell dennis. her plan is for them to leave asap but obviously that doesnt work and they end up getting engaged which is what she least expected would happen

----------


## Alisha

Yeah Chrissie uses this is to her advantage and twists it big time  :Angry:  
However it all turns out all right  :Wub:  

Got an excusive interview from Soaplife magazine which isn't out until Tuesday but I'm sure you'll love me for this  :Lol:  

*'Faithful? There's nobody left for him to sleep with! 

Poor Dennis! If he thought marrying Sharon was going to make life easier he's in for a nasty shock! First he's got to get through the big day...and, being a man, he's got no idea that women and weddings are like women and shopping. You go out for cotton buds and come back with four bags and a new frock!

Dennis is thinking their nuptials will be a quiet affair - a registry office, a few friends and a pint in the Vic...But Sharon's ideas make Posh and Becks' wedding look low-key.
'Dennis wants it to be a small, intimate affair and assumes Sharon wants that too,' explains Nigel Harman who plays him Which shows how well he knows his bride-to-be! 'Yes,' agrees Nigel. 'He overhears Jim and Yolande discussing this vast church wedding that Sharon's got her heart set on - and Dennis can't think of anything worse!' 

This calls for a bit of straight talking and, after a chat, the lovebirds agree to compromise over the plans. But Dennis should know that meringue dresses and a fleet of bridesmaids are likely to be the least of his problems. Smooth weddings are rarer than hen's teeth in Albert Square. 
So what could possibly go wrong? Does he have a vengeful ex lurking in the background? Sharon's certainly got plenty!
'There is always something round the corner so I won't be surprised if there are a few dramas along the way,' is all Nigel is saying. 
It turns out that the couple's 'chat' does little to quash Sharon's desire for a big wedding and Dennis gets panicky when he discovers she's invited the world and his wife. He suggests they get married on the quiet and have a big party in the evening instead. 
But in the end it takes Jim having a man-to-man talk with Dennis to make him realise that Sharon's not going to be happy with anything less than a proper do. So reluctantly Dennis gives in and the big wedding's back on.
And where there's a big do there's got to be a big spanner in the works...

So could the long-awaited return of Sharon's ex-husband Grant mean he's just in time to jump up in church with a 'just cause' as to why the happy couple can't marry?
'He certainly won't be a welcome guest. Dennis has already nicknamed him "Grunt! as a big of a dig,' laughs Nigel 

And of course, there's dead daddy Den to consider. If Sharon's opting for a traditional church do then surely she'll want to be given away by her devoted father at the altar?
'Dennis won't want Den at the wedding after everything he's said and done. If Den was around he wouldn't give the relationship his blessing,' says Nigel. 'Sharon might not feel the same way. She was close to her dad and, you never know, she might just want him there.' 

If the couple manage to tie the knot without too much grief, is there any hope of a happy future for them?
'I like to think so,' says Nigel with admirable optimism considering the divorce rate in Walford. They certainly won't be a pipe and slippers couple. Their marriage will be fiery and dramatic because that's the way there are! 

And will he manage to stay faithful?
'I like to think so. I think he's sown all his wild oats. Anyway, he's slept with everyone in the Square now...There's nobody left for him!' 
Girls...Get in the queue!*

----------


## di marco

> ohh i understand now! i always mention marriage in girly conversations i have but nobody goes and tells my boyfriend im thinking of dragging him down the aisle lol. so chrissie twists it all with her evil little mind!  oh well at least she doesnt succeed in splitting them up.


yeh i think all girls do talk about marriage to their friends but they dont mean that they want to get married right at that point! chrissie just sees this as an opportunity to get rid of them but her plan backfires haha! cant wait to see her face when they tell her theyve got engaged!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

thanks for that alisha!   :Smile:   how come you managed to see it early?

----------


## Alisha

> thanks for that alisha!    how come you managed to see it early?


I got it through a shannis website and a member who managed to get it early.  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I got it through a shannis website and a member who managed to get it early.


cool! thanks a lot for posting it anyway   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

thanks for that Alisha! i think Phil is going to turn up at the chruch and TRY to ruin the wedding, what reason could he have for them not to get married though? 
why does dennis moan about having a big wedding? he should realise that shes a princess and would want her big day to be special, after all she is marrying her king and turning into a queen! lol sorry about that, it was a bit cheesy! well at least he finally agrees with her, in the end lol.

----------


## hayzie

hi can i ask what website it was from?  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

You're welcome folkes  :Smile:  

Hazie, I really hope the Mitchells don't show up on thier wedding. They already have thier fair share of drama on the day. They dont need this too. I just hope its after Sams arrest that they turn up.

I don't think Phil will come back and try to ruin the wedding. He may want revenge on Dennis for helping to set him up but I'm guessing that will be after their wedding.

As for Dennis moaning, he's a bloke. What do they know  :Lol:  

I'm glad they have a big wedding though.  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> why does dennis moan about having a big wedding? he should realise that shes a princess and would want her big day to be special, after all she is marrying her king and turning into a queen! lol sorry about that, it was a bit cheesy! well at least he finally agrees with her, in the end lol.


i think dennis prob moans about the big wedding as he doesnt really get on with many people in walford, and so from his point of view, doesnt see why loads of people need to be there

----------


## Alisha

> hi can i ask what website it was from?


Weâre not allowed to give out website addresses which is a shame because you'll love it here. The place is like shannis central and has lots of shannis fans like ourselves.

What you can do is put shannis in a search engine like yahoo, and I think itâs the 4th link down.   Just check the first 5, lol.

----------


## hayzie

true true. he hasnt been there long and doesnt like most of the people so he probably doesnt understand why sharon has to invite the whole of walford! well its not long now and i cant wait!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hayzie

> Weâre not allowed to give out website addresses which is a shame because you'll love it here. The place is like shannis central and has lots of shannis fans like ourselves.
> 
> What you can do is put shannis in a search engine like yahoo, and I think itâs the 4th link down.   Just check the first 5, lol.


thanks, i thought you wasnt allowed to put the address on here. so ill go yahoo!

----------


## angelblue

Oh alisha right it is shannis central if you are nuts about shannis it is the place to be it a great forum with lots friendly people  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

yay i found it! wow...its brilliant!

----------


## Alisha

> Oh alisha right it is shannis central if you are nuts about shannis it is the place to be it a great forum with lots friendly people


Yeah you know how it is  :Lol:  and you don't have to feel embarrased too. I thought I loved shannis but reading other peoples thoughts makes me feel normal  :Lol:  but everyones really freindly and there some great people there too.

----------


## Alisha

> yay i found it! wow...its brilliant!


cool -register!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

Hi  dont be shocked hayzie they are a bit mad on their if you thought you were bit nuts about shannis you have seen nothing but they all great   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

sounds good, i might check it out!

----------


## hayzie

lol i will register tomorrow or something! oh my gosh i've just read everything that happened on 'that night' lol its so funny, how did someone remember the whole script? i thought i was a huge shannis fan but these people are nuts!

----------


## Alisha

> lol i will register tomorrow or something! oh my gosh i've just read everything that happened on 'that night' lol its so funny, how did someone remember the whole script? i thought i was a huge shannis fan but these people are nuts!


no they don't remember it off by heart.  :Stick Out Tongue:   They tape the episodes and type it up for die hard fans like outselves.  :Thumbsup:  

people are a bit potty but they're lovely.  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

I just felt potty for joining but it gives me comfort that i am not the only one and their are crazier people then me   :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

hehehe lol this is so funny! i thought it was a bit strange how someone could remember all the lines lol.

----------


## angelblue

Hi did anyone see LK2 today with tina baker apparently it showed sharon and dennis just before the purposals i read it on another forum  :Thumbsup:  

She has written what they say it seems really funny and sweet apparently it is excellent and their chemisty is electric   :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

hey! i watched it and she was talking to bradley walsh and she said, 'yes sharon and dennis...shannis...are you aware of this?' or something like that anyway lol. and it showed the clip and i cant exaclty remember what was said but basically Dennis asked Sharon why she didnt wanna get married and she said she hated him(joking obv) then he said well im a good catch and you can get free pens from the bookies lol! their chemistry was great but then again it always is! it didnt look that romantic though if you ask me lol.

----------


## hayzie

oh yeah also, bradley walsh was funny because he didnt know what was happening in Corrie, he never knew his son was leaving! lol! and after they showed the shannis clip he said, but arnt they brother and sister? i was like 'oh no here we go again!'    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## angelblue

It sounds quite funny also sacarastic   :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

yeah they were being very sarcastic. its so funny, their relationship is really amazing i think because they can be sarcastic with each other, if you know what i mean lol

----------


## angelblue

I cant wait i just hope it doesnt end in tear plz ee make them happy   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I cant wait i just hope it doesnt end in tear plz ee make them happy


i know yeh i wish they end up happy and pld together

----------


## hayzie

I know i want them to be happy, well obviously lol. Nigel and Tish want them to be happy to dont they. oh yeah that reminded me! i was looking through Inside Soap in Asda, lol, and i couldnt read much cos my mum was moaning but all i read was a little interview with nigel and tish and nigel said he doesnt think they will last and that they dont love each other or something like that, i was shocked! does anyone know what was actually written in there? please some one help me! lol  :Smile:

----------


## angelblue

Hayzie i am sure you misread that cant be right 

Which date is this from is it the one out tomorrow or last tuesdays edition   :Ponder:

----------


## hayzie

it was last tuesdays one. im positive i read an interview and the only bit i remember reading was where it said, so do you think they will last? and he said, what are the chances or something and then they asked, but they love each other...and he said, love?! and im sure it said that they dont love each other! actually it might have been like a fake interview like somebody was messing around. i dont know im feeling delerious at the moment...

----------


## hayzie

well anyway...i found this on another site, its what they said int eh clip on LK today:

Dennis:Why don't you wanna get married to me?

Sharon:Well... because you're an evil tempered, fowl mouthed, arrogant pig (love that line), who can't pic up his clothes and I hate you. (leaning in teasing him like in the famous scarf scene)

D: (raised eyebrows) Yer but putting aside my good points. I reckon I'm quite a catch. I reckon you should snap me up.

S: O do you now.

D: Yer I got a lot going for me. I've been educated at some of the finest establishments in the country. (lolx love that line too)

S: Wormwoods Scrub/Grub (not sure which one she said)

D: (Laughing) And I got this beautiful bookies (I thought he was gonna say girl but anyways back to the script) You can help yourself to free pens whenever you want. (he was leaning in to her at this point and the chemistry was jumping out of the TV it was so strong)

----------


## angelblue

Hayzie i got that edition the 9-15 it doesnt say that babes i can safely say they look happy   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hayzie

phew! thanks hunni! i must have misread then, im so stupid.

----------


## angelblue

I dont worry about babes we all makes mistakes   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hayzie

LOL thanks!  :Big Grin:   cant wait for the proposal its gonna be so funny and lovely and sad and emotional! lol also its gonna be funny when sharon throws a glass at him! hehe

----------


## angelblue

Yep   :Cheer:

----------


## butch

> I know i want them to be happy, well obviously lol. Nigel and Tish want them to be happy to dont they. oh yeah that reminded me! i was looking through Inside Soap in Asda, lol, and i couldnt read much cos my mum was moaning but all i read was a little interview with nigel and tish and nigel said he doesnt think they will last and that they dont love each other or something like that, i was shocked! does anyone know what was actually written in there? please some one help me! lol


hi it was more like the opposite

nigel said that shanniss love for one another was strong and hoped it lasted i hope that helps you xxx  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> well anyway...i found this on another site, its what they said int eh clip on LK today:
> 
> Dennis:Why don't you wanna get married to me?
> 
> Sharon:Well... because you're an evil tempered, fowl mouthed, arrogant pig (love that line), who can't pic up his clothes and I hate you. (leaning in teasing him like in the famous scarf scene)
> 
> D: (raised eyebrows) Yer but putting aside my good points. I reckon I'm quite a catch. I reckon you should snap me up.
> 
> S: O do you now.
> ...


thanks for posting that, cant wait to see it, it sounds sooooo good!   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

yeah I read this too. I can't wait for it. It should be great to watch.

Hazie, i think you misunderstood on the artical. Nigel has always been adamant on Dennis' feeling for Sharon and visa versa. She is the only woman that he has ever loved and Letitia decribed Dennis as Sharons soulmate. Plus I have the edition and it doesn't say it, so its just mixed wires. Don't worry, it happens to the best of us.  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

ok thanks guys for telling me i was just confused. sorry about that lol!
anyway changing the subject...you know in the POS it says sharon has an idea about the ring den threw on the roof, well what happens there does anyone know? i want dennis to go out and buy a new ring or perhaps the forever heart ring could get mentioned, i dont want them to use that old ring!

----------


## Alisha

> anyway changing the subject...you know in the POS it says sharon has an idea about the ring den threw on the roof, well what happens there does anyone know? i want dennis to go out and buy a new ring or perhaps the forever heart ring could get mentioned, i dont want them to use that old ring!


I'm not really sure about that. Sharon mentions the ring to Pauline buts its Pauline who has the idea. I think its unrealistic that it would still be there after all these years so I'm guessing that she promopts Dennis into getting one or one similiar to that ring. 

I think he'll get her a new one and give it to her on thier engagement party. Well I hope so.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> I think he'll get her a new one and give it to her on thier engagement party. Well I hope so.


yeh that would be nice   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

yeah i think he should give her the ring on their engagement party. i dont know why but i want to see the pink forever ring again it needs to make an appearance!

----------


## di marco

> yeah i think he should give her the ring on their engagement party. i dont know why but i want to see the pink forever ring again it needs to make an appearance!


yeh it needs to make an appearance, that would be good, it should get a mention at least surely

----------


## hayzie

hopefully it will, i mean when they seperated at xmas it was so sad, if i was sharon i would have definately kept that ring

----------


## squillyfer

This sounds like the wedding to me its from cencered filming for 29th august which is the day after dennis' birthday


DOT: Oh, I say, how handsome. Both of you. Aren't they, Pauline?
PAULINE: Handsome is as handsome does. But I suppose you look presentable.
DENNIS: You know the only time that woman's ever going to have something good to say about me is when I ain't breathing.

----------


## di marco

> hopefully it will, i mean when they seperated at xmas it was so sad, if i was sharon i would have definately kept that ring


im sure sharon would have kept it, well i hope she has anyway

----------


## angelblue

I dont think she would throw it an away so i think it will make an appearance   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> I dont think she would throw it an away so i think it will make an appearance


i dont think she would have thrown it away either, so i hope it makes an appearance, or one of them mentions it at least

----------


## Alisha

I think the forever ring is lurking around some where and will make a reappearance at some point.

----------


## hayzie

it better make a reapearance or i will not be a happy bunny! lol
oh yeah Alisha, thanks for telling me about that website but i dont think its doing me any good, i've became obsessed a little bit more lol! all the people on there are so weird ( in a nice way) theyre actually quite scary and i dont think its good for my health lol. but im having a problem replying to the messages, it wont let me reply for some reason, can you help me please?  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was a good epoide to night but i dont like when shannis fight

----------


## hayzie

it was a good episode and the parts with them in it were great, although i couldnt hear it properly because of certain people talking  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  i cant wait till thursdays, tis gonna be fabulous!

----------


## di marco

hayzie, this other site alisha told you about, what would i have to search for on google?

----------


## hayzie

well i went to yahoo and typed in shannis and its the third one down but im warning you now, the people are very scarily obsessed! but i cant reply for some reason, good luck finding it!

----------


## hayzie

ok i dont know if anyone remembers but yesterday i was confused because i read something in Inside Soap, well i found it and this is what i read:

THE LOVE LOW-DOWN

Oh, not those two again!
Look, dont blame me, blame the Eastenders plot department, whove fogotten that weve seen this tortured romance before. Twice.

Whats the problem now?
Well, its the same old conundrum. Dennis wants to leave Walford, and Sharons happy to stay.

Its hardly the stuff of nail biting drama is it?
Nope, and the solution is glaringly obvious.

What do you suggest?
They should end it! He doest want to be in Walford, and shes obviously more in love with the Square than with him. THey should do us all a favour and split up - this time for good!

But she loves him!
Loves him?!? They can barley go two weeks without one of their screaming rows, Besides, with Grant Mitchell back later in the year, surely the question has to be asked - what is the point of Dennis Rickman?

To look pretty and do that thing where he stared really hard as his face turns red!
He is remarkably good at theat, but frankly we're a bit bored. Come on Sharon, ditech Dennis and hit the Queen Vic optics with our fave, Chrissie Watts. Taxi for Rickman please!
but it turns out it was what the editor had written not them lol! still angry though!

----------


## di marco

> well i went to yahoo and typed in shannis and its the third one down but im warning you now, the people are very scarily obsessed! but i cant reply for some reason, good luck finding it!


thanks ill give it a try!   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

here are some pictues of shannis this week 

[IMG][/IMG] 
[IMG][/IMG] 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i liked shannis more  before xmas i liked all the snecking around and they were so much in love

----------


## hayzie

hi i've seen these pictures before but thanks for posting, i hate the top one it scares me! yeah i know what you mean it was good to watch them sneak around and stuff and you could tell they were in love. i dont know if its better now though, now everyone's accepted them. its funny how this time last year everyone hated them now soon theyre gonna be celebrating their engagement!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no i dont like them fighting

----------


## hayzie

me either but the good thing is they will make up after so dont worry lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> me either but the good thing is they will make up after so dont worry lol


i no yeah is it me or as sharon gone fatter then last time she was on before she left

----------


## Bryan

> i no yeah is it me or as sharon gone fatter then last time she was on before she left


does it matter? she is still as attractive and stunning as she ever has been

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> does it matter? she is still as attractive and stunning as she ever has been


 i no yeah i just wounderd if it was me lol

----------


## Bryan

> i no yeah i just wounderd if it was me lol


i think it may be her clothes, blakc is slimming, and she is not wearing as much black now, more fancy designer tops

----------


## chocolate

> i liked shannis more  before xmas i liked all the snecking around and they were so much in love


yeah youre right!! i loved them even more when they were sneaking around but i still love them!!!!   :Cheer:   i think they will always be my favourite couple

i think sharon looks so beautiful and now shes wearing a bit more colour which is even better..i am so happy not so long till the proposal yay!!!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

I like her when she got her straight and with less fake tan but she still looks good though  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

yeah i noticed that she looked a bit chubbier but it doesnt matter lol. also when she was behind the bar wearing that pink top thingy i thought she looked pregnant! no offence tish! and her hair looks way better straight and she looks better with less make-up. but enough of that lol

----------


## angelblue

Yeah she still great oh by the way great to see you became a member   :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

I loved thier argument tonight. Sharon and Dennis again showed off how much potential they have and how much screen chemistry they have together.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

> I loved thier argument tonight. Sharon and Dennis again showed off how much potential they have and how much screen chemistry they have together.


i hope they do become the new den and angie...love or hate...i will be fantastic

----------


## hayzie

yep they have got loads of screen chemistry but i dont wanna see them become the new den and angie. even though i wasnt born when they were in EE!

----------


## hayzie

> Yeah she still great oh by the way great to see you became a member


hi was you talking to me then? who became a member of what? lol sorry im stupid!

----------


## Bryan

> yep they have got loads of screen chemistry but i dont wanna see them become the new den and angie. even though i wasnt born when they were in EE!


to a degree i dont want it... as i dont wnat dennis to have affairs and to them to divorce

but violent and big rows all the time would be good, then strong love the next, it would be good to see dennis beocming the person who he hates the most, and sharon becoming just like angie

----------


## hayzie

i dont want them to become the next den and angie for one simple reason, i dont want them to split up, and for sharon to become an alcoholic! or dennis to have affairs  :Mad: 
but yeah rows and glass throwing, then happy in love the next minute would be good.

----------


## Crazzykayzz

_hiya is sharon and dennis still together???? does anyone know??? Does sharon catch up with dennis when he leaves, does he come back for sharon???? please i need to know, i agree with some people when they say that sharon and dennis belong together hehe_

----------


## i_luv_dennis

sharon finds him then slaps him

----------


## chocolate

where does she find him??  :Confused:   im confused because she slaps him in the bookies but hes already off and i dont know   :Searchme:

----------


## cressa

not sure when she finds him, but he wasn't really leaving so it could be at the bookies or where ever.  he just went to change the tickets, but she thought he'd left because all his stuff was missing too.  but on the far too short clip on the BBC site, he's saying that Sharon got it wrong when she thought he'd taken his stuff, that he'd just shoved it all under the bed because she was complaining about him not keeping the place neat.  so his stuff never was missing.  I think that's probably the fight he winds up proposing to her in. when she's feeling really stupid for having gotten it wrong like that and yet still angry at him for getting her all upset, lol!   :Wub:

----------


## shannisrules

hiya i cant wait for tonights episode i watched a clip of it on gmtv and sharon and dennis were in the bookies and i cant remember what was said, but at th end dennis went ' well marry me! '

----------


## ***Virgo***

awww i cant wait!!!
they'll be a great couple!
Go Shannis!!!!
Bring it on!!!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> [I]hiya is sharon nd dennis stl 2geva???? duz ne1 no??? duz sharon catch up wiv dennis wen he leaves, duz he cum bck 4 sharon???? please i need 2 no, i agree wiv sum ppl wen dey say dat sharon and dennis belong together hehe


can you not use text tallk please, thanks

----------


## hayzie

well the proposal wasnt exactly what i was expecting but they were still cute! aww and when he said marry me, my heart skipped a beat seriously! awww bless. ok sorry im a bit obsessed. i'll shut up now!

----------


## cressa

I LOVED the look on Chrissie's face when they told her!!   :Rotfl:   Even though she's the "bad" one, Chrissie is such a great character.  I'm gonna miss her when she's gone.  Tracey-Ann has made her so much fun.     :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

chrissie is a great character but i cant help not liking her for trying to split up sharon and dennis. i will miss her loads though

----------


## di marco

hehe chrissies face when they came back! she thought she had got rid of them! the proposal was sweet, i agree hayzie, not what i was expecting, but it was still good   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was so good and chrissies face was a picture

----------


## Bryan

> chrissie is a great character but i cant help not liking her for trying to split up sharon and dennis. i will miss her loads though


im starting to go off her, i hope her stuff linked with the mitchells will change by mind, i hope they dont Dannyfy her before her exit

----------


## di marco

> im starting to go off her, i hope her stuff linked with the mitchells will change by mind, i hope they dont Dannyfy her before her exit


im starting to go off chrissie as well, i used to think she was a really great character, but shes turning so evil!

----------


## Layne

> im starting to go off chrissie as well, i used to think she was a really great character, but shes turning so evil!


i love chrissie and i will whatever, but i think the writers are turning her in to something nasty,  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> i love chrissie and i will whatever, but i think the writers are turning her in to something nasty,


shes still a good character but im starting to hate her, but thats not always a bad thing!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  nnnnnoooooo i missed it as i had to go out. i am sssoooo upset. i cant wait till tomorrow when i can finally watch THE episode of all episodes!lol  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## hayzie

i do love chrissie cos shes a great character and all that but they are turning her evil! her face at the end yesterday! muhahaha! in your face chrissie watts! oh yeah it was also really funny when pauline was going, 'chrissie watts, sharon watts, dennis watts' lol she kept saying everyones last name!

----------


## Alisha

The proposal was fantastic wasn't it? It wasnât romantic but it sweet in its own way and thatâs what I liked. I loved it and that row too. It was suburb.

A lot of people have branded Sharon and Dennis as the new Angie and Den but I don't want them to have that label. Firstly there will be all that pressure of them having to live up to such a huge classic ee couple. I don't think any couple will ever match them and I think this boils down to the type of characters that Sharon and Dennis are really. How can they be the new Den and Angie when their characters differ in so many ways (despite some minor similarities)? Dennis would never treat Sharon the way Den treated Angie and Sharon is not her mother. I canât see her letting a bloke walk over her the same way Angie did. She is made of stronger stuff.

Dennis and Sharon love each other. Den and Angie didn't (at least not on Dens part). He had his countless affairs with no guilt and Angie become a raving alcoholic and became so weak. I'd hate for Sharon to become like that. She is much better when she is stronger, feisty and letting rip back (just like Thursdays episode).

Plus I'd like Sharon and Dennis to make a name for themselves as being a great couple in soap history without trying to re-live others if you get what I mean. They both have the potential for it, given the right scripts. Sharon and Dennis are both volatile people and are out spoken. They will clash etc but what they have is based on a deep love and thatâs what makes it all the more special. I can imagine that their marriage will be a fiery one with lots of rows and making up later because thatâs the kind of people that they are. This will certainly spice things up and maintain public interest. I think they will be one of those couple who have their wild ructions but no matter what will always be madly in love. We need a couple like that and Sharon and Dennis fit the bill as far as Iâm concerned.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> i do love chrissie cos shes a great character and all that but they are turning her evil! her face at the end yesterday! muhahaha! in your face chrissie watts! oh yeah it was also really funny when pauline was going, 'chrissie watts, sharon watts, dennis watts' lol she kept saying everyones last name!


it annoyed me a bit after a while when pauline was using everyones full name. and haha chrissie your plans backfired!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it was so good im going to watch it again at 1

----------


## hayzie

i totally agree with what Alisha said, they shouldnt turn them into the new angie and den, its like repeating history, and thats not a good thing. there is also one big difference that sharon and dennis have that they didnt and that is that they are actually in love, even though they argue, theyre still in love. like dennis sais yesterday thats the type of people they are, they will argue and fight but still makeup after! anyway i cant wait to see it again, im sitting here waiting for the omnibus at 1 oclock!

----------


## Angeldelight

they can't turn them into another Den and Angie... i mean what would be the point??? they've all ready done that... and Sharon and Dennis are different characters... you can'y keep using the same storylines... it's boring and repeative...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> they can't turn them into another Den and Angie... i mean what would be the point??? they've all ready done that... and Sharon and Dennis are different characters... you can'y keep using the same storylines... it's boring and repeative...


 i no yeah pauline saying that

----------


## ***Virgo***

i thought last nights eppy was sweet. I liked it when Sharon went:

"Dennis you're glazing over"
 and waved her hand infront of his face! I thought the scene in the vic was sweet aswell when Dennis told everyone they were getting married!!! Awwwwww....lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh it was so cute and romantic and pauline helped i thought i never see the day

----------


## stapler

I think EE has no intention of turning them into the next Den and Angie, I think Pauline just meant there was a similarity between the violent rows they carried... sure besides Dennis and Sharon don't have the Vic anymore, and Sharon's a strong woman - unlike her mother.

----------


## stapler

> i thought last nights eppy was sweet. I liked it when Sharon went:
> 
> "Dennis you're glazing over"
>  and waved her hand infront of his face! I thought the scene in the vic was sweet aswell when Dennis told everyone they were getting married!!! Awwwwww....lol


Yeah that was pretty funny, Pat contained her dignity at hearing Sharon's decision though, can't quite believe that myself lol. I thought Dennis was more exact at the idea of her beating him lol!

----------


## di marco

> Yeah that was pretty funny, Pat contained her dignity at hearing Sharon's decision though, can't quite believe that myself lol. I thought Dennis was more exact at the idea of her beating him lol!


yeh i thought pat was going to be annoyed cos the last week when chrissie told pat that they might not be leaving, pat went to make sure with dennis that he was still selling the bookies and she loooked like she really cared then

----------


## di marco

> i thought last nights eppy was sweet. I liked it when Sharon went:
> 
> "Dennis you're glazing over"
>  and waved her hand infront of his face! I thought the scene in the vic was sweet aswell when Dennis told everyone they were getting married!!! Awwwwww....lol


yeh yesterdays epi was soooooooooo sweet, i loved the little speech dennis made in the vic when he was telling everyone that him and sharon were engaged awwwwwwwww!   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

the speech was really sweet bless them! and when they were outside talking to pauline and they were holding hands i thought that was cute aswell, for some reason, maybe because it was just simple and normal and this time last year if they done that people would like hate them lol! if you know what i mean...

----------


## di marco

> the speech was really sweet bless them! and when they were outside talking to pauline and they were holding hands i thought that was cute aswell, for some reason, maybe because it was just simple and normal and this time last year if they done that people would like hate them lol! if you know what i mean...


yeh i know what you mean, its nice to see them doing the normal things, like holding hands when theyre walking along the road and stuff, though its still sweet. and ity sweet the way dennis always tries to stick up for sharon and does everything she wants, and when he went to pauline and said he was apologising not cos he wanted to but cos it meant a lot to sharon

----------


## Alisha

Right who wanted to smack Amanda last night? She had no right going of at Sharon like that?  :Angry:  Well you can see why she and Chrissie are friends.

I can't wait for the whole thing to blow up in thier faces - like when the body gets founds and Amanda realises that her freind has lied to her and implicated her in his death. tut tut!

I'm glad that Pauline and Pat stuck up for Shannis though and it was good seeing Dennis tell Amanda to 'shut it'  :Lol:

----------


## hayzie

> Right who wanted to smack Amanda last night? She had no right going of at Sharon like that?  Well you can see why she and Chrissie are friends.
> 
> I can't wait for the whole thing to blow up in thier faces - like when the body gets founds and Amanda realises that her freind has lied to her and implicated her in his death. tut tut!
> 
> I'm glad that Pauline and Pat stuck up for Shannis though and it was good seeing Dennis tell Amanda to 'shut it'


me me! i soooooooo wanted to punch her in the face last night! im glad somebody agrees with me because everyone on here is saying how much they like her!   :Angry:  she is so horrible i hate her, the way she walked in and says, 'oh sharon, dens little princess' or something like that, and sharon just looked at her like, huh do i know you? she was talking about Shannis like she knew them, she had no right to walk in there and start making judgements!  :Mad:  im glad pat and pauline stuck up for them though, good on them! one day amanda's gonna get a slap, if not by sharon, then i will go over there and do it myself! cheeky cow! ok i've finished now lol

----------


## hayzie

> yeh i know what you mean, its nice to see them doing the normal things, like holding hands when theyre walking along the road and stuff, though its still sweet. and ity sweet the way dennis always tries to stick up for sharon and does everything she wants, and when he went to pauline and said he was apologising not cos he wanted to but cos it meant a lot to sharon


yeah when he went round to pauline to say sorry because it meant a lot to sharon, that was sweet aswell! hes right she has got him under her thumb lol!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i know yeh it is so great

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

dont get me wrong - i think its FAB that theyre together but to be honest i am rather annoyed at the moment because the whole kat-alfie-moe thing is really masking their limelight. we shannis fans have been waiting ages for the return and especially the proposal and now pretty much all we hear is about alfies dilema and all i want to see is more of shannis!

----------


## chocolate

> dont get me wrong - i think its FAB that theyre together but to be honest i am rather annoyed at the moment because the whole kat-alfie-moe thing is really masking their limelight. we shannis fans have been waiting ages for the return and especially the proposal and now pretty much all we hear is about alfies dilema and all i want to see is more of shannis!


i totally agree with you !!! that is what i also like but i do like kalife but its too much of the whole triangle of molife ( which i hate) and kalife ( which i like)! i love shannis i want to see more of it we've waited for so long for them!!! i love shannis!!!

----------


## stapler

Yeah, and when it was the beginning of Kalfie it's not like there was anything in particular taking the attention away from them at the time, come Christmas they'll be gone for good!   :Cheer:

----------


## hayzie

> dont get me wrong - i think its FAB that theyre together but to be honest i am rather annoyed at the moment because the whole kat-alfie-moe thing is really masking their limelight. we shannis fans have been waiting ages for the return and especially the proposal and now pretty much all we hear is about alfies dilema and all i want to see is more of shannis!


100% agreed! i've waited literally 6 months for them to get back together and when we finally see them they torture us with this molfie/kalfie triangle crap! i loved kalfie years ago but now theyve been ruined but i still want them to get back together and mo to go away and leave them alone! at least shannis are together, but EE show us more of them please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

i think i liked shannis better last year when they were sneeking around trying to be together it was more interesting and i still love the shannis moments we get at the moment i just preffered it when they tried to be together because their moments together felt special

----------


## Princess

> i think i liked shannis better last year when they were sneeking around trying to be together it was more interesting and i still love the shannis moments we get at the moment i just preffered it when they tried to be together because their moments together felt special


Yeah. I agree. It was more exciting when they were sneaking around but I still love them!  :Wub:

----------


## eastie

ye same here. They were more interesting when sneeking around lol, but they still are brill!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> ye same here. They were more interesting when sneeking around lol, but they still are brill!!!


i know i still love them to bits though

----------


## stapler

> Yeah. I agree. It was more exciting when they were sneaking around but I still love them!


Well, Princess. Do I need ask who you're going for at this rematch?   :Cheer:

----------


## Princess

> Well, Princess. Do I need ask who you're going for at this rematch?


God. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! Tyrone are going to get whats coming to them! Armagh all the way! Are you going?

----------


## stapler

You always ask me this lol, and the anwser is always a bottle of Coke in front of the TV after mass... hmmm... Tyrone definitely won't win, alright Armagh weren't on form on the first half, but that goal that wasn't allowed would have swung things, the ref was sooo unbelievably biased.

----------


## Princess

> You always ask me this lol, and the anwser is always a bottle of Coke in front of the TV after mass... hmmm... Tyrone definitely won't win, alright Armagh weren't on form on the first half, but that goal that wasn't allowed would have swung things, the ref was sooo unbelievably biased.


Micheal Collins is the ref this time. He's terrible! And the Tyrone goalie was three foot behind the line when he caught that ball. Blind umpires!

----------


## stapler

And they were really dirty players in that match as well, how many whistles did Armagh get but when it was Tyrone fouling them it conveniently wasn't called. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time, it was the first time I persuaded my mates to watch an Armagh/Tyrone showdown and was begging them to understand that Armagh were clearly the better players lol... when it came to that obvious goal they were as determined and angry as I was lol!

----------


## Princess

Armagh will knock them dead this time. It'll be a clear win, you'll see!

----------


## stapler

P.S Lovin' the banner by the way! The TV ad's have started again, rmember the big one over the Sam Maguire with Kashmir playing the background - 'twas powerful! I ahve it taped on one of my EE tapes lol, Dens' return actually... memorable   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stapler

> Armagh will knock them dead this time. It'll be a clear win, you'll see!


A clear win? Oh, don't I believe it too. They deserve it, Tyrone and their supporters have become far too cocky for my liking and Armagh's been clawing their way up, they'll do it this time. They'll win this championship and go on to claim SM.

We should probably move onto that wee GAA thread you set us up a while back, but unfortunately another time maybe - dinner awaits.

----------


## hayzie

> i think i liked shannis better last year when they were sneeking around trying to be together it was more interesting and i still love the shannis moments we get at the moment i just preffered it when they tried to be together because their moments together felt special


i liked them last year aswell when they were sneaking around, not just that but the little moments they had were sweeter because they wernt _actually_  together. yeah it was more interesting then because as soon as they saw each other they were like snogging each others faces off lol! also their relationship was more passionate than it is now for some reason, but i still love their little moments now aswell!  :Big Grin:

----------


## callummc

no wonder ee get bad ratings on a friday when tonights episode was so boring who'd want to wait around for tomorrows,shame is tomorrows will probably be good,but people won't bother just in case its more stocking fillers like tonights,what a waste of good tape and half an hour

----------


## callummc

sorry above post was originally meant for crrent episde discussion but glad i posted here cos no sharon and dennis tonight and i realised that the only 2 beside dot,jim,pauline and pat and patrick worth watching are sharon and dennis,just shows you i'm not really a shannis fan,or didn't think i was,but missed them tonight

----------


## Ruby21

I saw this old quote from Nigel about Shanniss first kiss ,Last night's episode saw the return of Dirty Den, and it saw Dennis and Sharon get it on - and they really went for it. 
Nigel Harman, who plays Dennis, says it was a hard scene to do because he knows Letitia Dean, who plays Sharon, so well:
"It was more funny than erotic because we know each other so well, we were just giggling! You know what it's like - you're kissing your mate!"
"It's like you two kissing now because you've been told to. It's exactly the same thing. It's because we get on like a house on fire and then it's like, 'Okay, snog!' and you're like, 'Er...no!'" I laughed because they have snogged so many times since , do you think is still bothers them ?

----------


## ***Virgo***

Awww bless jim is going to be dennis's best man!

----------


## hayzie

> I saw this old quote from Nigel about Shanniss first kiss ,Last night's episode saw the return of Dirty Den, and it saw Dennis and Sharon get it on - and they really went for it. 
> Nigel Harman, who plays Dennis, says it was a hard scene to do because he knows Letitia Dean, who plays Sharon, so well:
> "It was more funny than erotic because we know each other so well, we were just giggling! You know what it's like - you're kissing your mate!"
> "It's like you two kissing now because you've been told to. It's exactly the same thing. It's because we get on like a house on fire and then it's like, 'Okay, snog!' and you're like, 'Er...no!'" I laughed because they have snogged so many times since , do you think is still bothers them ?


  :Lol:  i almost choked on my chips then lol! i thought it was weird for them to be snogging so much because they are really close friends in real life, if i had to kiss one of my close friends i'd be like ewww! its amazing though how they have so much screen chemistry, yet theres nothing going on between them offscreen. i remember the first time i saw 'that night', i wondered if anything was going on off screen, but i never knew then that she was married! hehe

----------


## hayzie

> sorry above post was originally meant for crrent episde discussion but glad i posted here cos no sharon and dennis tonight and i realised that the only 2 beside dot,jim,pauline and pat and patrick worth watching are sharon and dennis,just shows you i'm not really a shannis fan,or didn't think i was,but missed them tonight


it just goes to show that without them EE would be boring, well for me anyway, the main reason why i watch EE is because of them lol, i missed them last nigt aswell, hope theyre in tonights episode.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> it just goes to show that without them EE would be boring, well for me anyway, the main reason why i watch EE is because of them lol, i missed them last nigt aswell, hope theyre in tonights episode.


and me and i do hope their in tonights epoisode as  ee is borin with out them   :Wub:

----------


## ***Virgo***

they were only in tonights eppy for a tint part! Come on ee! we need more of them! Its so boring when they are not on! Hopefully there will be more of them on next week!

----------


## Alisha

Don't worry we get lots of them next week.

Next week Friday should be good too. Its Sharon and Dennis' engagement party and everything is going well. I think Ian is in charge of the set up and he makes lots of balloons with peoples faces on them from Sharonâsâ past who cant be there on the day (like, Angie, Michelle, Mark, Pete, Lou etc) but there is none of Den and she flips. She has a go at Ian and then breaks down at the party demanding that Den has to be there at the wedding. Dennis is shocked. The end of the episode ends with Sharon crying on Ianâs shoulder.

Also we have a wake up scene -when they wake up in bed together.  :Lol:  I think that ones on Thursday.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Don't worry we get lots of them next week.
> 
> Next week Friday should be good too. Its Sharon and Dennis' engagement party and everything is going well. I think Ian is in charge of the set up and he makes lots of balloons with peoples faces on them from Sharonâsâ past who cant be there on the day (like, Angie, Michelle, Mark, Pete, Lou etc) but there is none of Den and she flips. She has a go at Ian and then breaks down at the party demanding that Den has to be there at the wedding. Dennis is shocked. The end of the episode ends with Sharon crying on Ianâs shoulder.
> 
> Also we have a wake up scene -when they wake up in bed together.  I think that ones on Thursday.


good good

----------


## angelblue

I am sure it is going to be great  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

if any one wants a shannis banner go to [email protected] banners and you can have one in there just write in whivh one you want and you can

----------


## stapler

> Don't worry we get lots of them next week.
> 
> Next week Friday should be good too. Its Sharon and Dennis' engagement party and everything is going well. I think Ian is in charge of the set up and he makes lots of balloons with peoples faces on them from Sharonâsâ past who cant be there on the day (like, Angie, Michelle, Mark, Pete, Lou etc) but there is none of Den and she flips. She has a go at Ian and then breaks down at the party demanding that Den has to be there at the wedding. Dennis is shocked. The end of the episode ends with Sharon crying on Ianâs shoulder.
> 
> Also we have a wake up scene -when they wake up in bed together.  I think that ones on Thursday.


Lol, you meant Shannis with a wake-up scene! On my first read I was under the impression you meant Sharon turns to Ian and then they... doesn't matter lol, doesn't bear thinking about.

----------


## hayzie

> Lol, you meant Shannis with a wake-up scene! On my first read I was under the impression you meant Sharon turns to Ian and then they... doesn't matter lol, doesn't bear thinking about.


  :Lol:  that doesnt bear thinking about! ewww  :Sick:  no we get a shannis wake up scene!!! yay!  :Big Grin:

----------


## stapler

God knows we're owed one what with them daily Zonnis ones a few months back!

----------


## hayzie

ergh dont remind me! i know they had loads of scenes in bed together and we only get one tiny little shannis scene, the cheek of EE!

----------


## stapler

Lol, we were given a Den 'n' Chrissie one once as well - the following morning after he first did Zoe, I mean... "did", God how crass.   :Sick:

----------


## hayzie

i cant remember the den n chrissie one! ergh den with anybody makes me feel sick!

----------


## stapler

Lol, probably best you don't remember, he was complimenting Chrissie, "The best-looking woman in Walford..." or something cheesy then he does his cocky lil' smirk that freaks me out for some reason. It proves more gay that I remember the words exchanged between the two lol. I need to get out more probably.

----------


## hayzie

no i always remember the words in EE and Friends lol, only ones that matter though! 
his smirk creeps me put aswel! he is really scary anyway!

----------


## stapler

Friends - definitely lol! Especially some of Rachel and Chandler's one-liners. Genius! 

I think it's my EE video's that prompt the lines to wedge permanently in my head though, if only French verbs came to mind so easily when th eGCSE's came around...

----------


## hayzie

lol i know what you mean! i've watched friends episodes i dont know how many times, the lines just get stuck in my head. i never took french as a GCSE thank God!

----------


## stapler

I did, but I didn't if you know what I mean... our whole class did bugger all for two years, it was brilliant times.  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Friends - definitely lol! Especially some of Rachel and Chandler's one-liners. Genius! 
> 
> I think it's my EE video's that prompt the lines to wedge permanently in my head though, if only French verbs came to mind so easily when th eGCSE's came around...


yeah i agree

----------


## Bad Wolf

DOOMED EE lovebirds Sharon and Dennis head for the alter and mega marital misery....
(most of article about Jessie Wallace and Dave Morgan)

"the wedding of sharon and dennis is wrecked when the body of dirty den is found.  an insider said they have a beaufiful wedding then all hell breaks loose at the vic"

----------


## stapler

Awww   :Crying:  Have you got a scanner to show us the pic?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'm at work sorry, it looked like a backstage pic, with dennis, sharon, and pauline walking- it didnt look like an official photo

----------


## stapler

Lol, thanks anyway.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ok but if any one else gets it can you please scan it

----------


## ***Virgo***

I wonder what sharons wedding dress would be like! Unless she is wearing some kind of suit! Awww i can just imagine the perfect couple so sweet. Sharon in her gorgeous wedding dress and dennis in a sexy suit! lol

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope she doesn't wear a suit... didn't she wear one when she was married to grant... would she look beautiful in a full length wedding gown with Dennis in his dark suit...

----------


## ***Virgo***

Someone has already posted a picture of her wedding dress in the shannis thread,i cant find it!!!

----------


## stapler

No, I don't think they have... you could ask someone who's seen it quote the message though, but I haven't come across it either today.

----------


## Alisha

I've got the paper but I donât have a scanner...sorry!

I have seen the Pic. The dress isn't amazing but it suits Sharon. Itâs a tight fitting, three quarter length cream one and she has a white jacket to go over it.  :Smile:  Its nothing like a traditional wedding dress though but it looks nice and Sharon has her hair up.

----------


## stapler

Lol, grrr! No scanner. It's a bit late for me to buy te paper now anyways seeing as most newsagents will have closed, but either way it's been a toss-up between that and an Armagh band... and after the match I must stay loyal hehe, Princess would understand.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i just been watching when shannis came back it gets better each time i watch it

----------


## ***Virgo***

I saw 2 pics on NHO and it had TAO and June for when sharon and dennis getting married,June looks so nice and So does TAO although you can hardly see her!

----------


## angelblue

Have you seen the one of sharon and dennis they are great   :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep

----------


## hayzie

does anyone want me to post the picture of her dress on here, i dont think it already has been posted has it? its not a very good pic but its ok if you want to see what it looks like.

----------


## hayzie

well im posting it anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

I think that type of dress suits sharon,i think a big white wedding dress wouldn't be her thing! She looks very nice with her hair tied up for once!

----------


## hayzie

thats what i thought, she would look a bit funny in a big white dress, its nice and low key and simple and her hair looks lovely up!

----------


## Kim

> does anyone want me to post the picture of her dress on here, i dont think it already has been posted has it? its not a very good pic but its ok if you want to see what it looks like.


Is the above picture the same as the one you were going to post?

----------


## Kim

I think that Sharon's outfit suits her.

----------


## Kim

It's official that Pauline aka Quiche Fowler as Dennis called her, gives Sharon away then as Pauline is seen with Sharon on the picture above.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cool

----------


## i_luv_dennis

shannis rox forever

----------


## Sooz15

As this is the Shannis thread, thought I'd let everyone know (if it hasn't already been posted) that Letitia and Nigel are up for Best Soap Couple in the Inside Soap Awards.

You can vote online by following the link from the Latest News section of the EE website.

I reckon they really deserve the award, and have already voted. I would love to see them win it.  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im just voting make shannis win

----------


## ***Virgo***

Hooray! Well im deffo gonna vote for them 100%!!! For once they are up for a nomination!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

good every ove vote for shannis

----------


## chocolate

i have just got to see the dress sharon is in thank you so much!! she looks absoultely stunning   :Bow:   :Cheer:  !!!! anyway i will go and vote for shannis then!! lol!!

----------


## Sooz15

Just been on the EE website. On the Episodes page, the 'Coming Up' picture of tomorrows episode shows Sharon hugging Dennis.

LOOKS TO ME LIKE SHE'S GOT AN ENGAGEMENT RING ON HER FINGER!!!!   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:  

Anyone else noticed it - what do yoiu think?

----------


## Sooz15

Just been on the EE website. On the Episodes page, the 'Coming Up' picture of tomorrows episode shows Sharon hugging Dennis.

LOOKS TO ME LIKE SHE'S GOT AN ENGAGEMENT RING ON HER FINGER!!!!   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:  

Anyone else noticed it - what do you think?

----------


## hayzie

yeh thats her engagement ring! lovely isnt it? lol oh yeah kim that was the picture i was originally going to post but cos noone answered me i posted it anyway  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

I think tonights eppey was sweet,but i don;t like it when one of them isn't happy. There was a lot of them which i loved!!! I loved the start aswell! Bless!

----------


## ***Virgo***

When you look on the bbc website and you look at the url at the following pictures,number 16 has sharon crying. Is this because she misses den and that she wants him at the wedding?

----------


## ***Virgo***

I haven't seen her crying in ages!!! bless!

----------


## littlemo

I'm finding the whole business of her crying over Den a bit annoying! Sharon has made the decision to marry Dennis because she loves him, and everybody knows that Dens aim in life is to destroy everything he possibly can. Her decision to have Den at the wedding upsets Dennis in a way that she can't even comprehend. Den is his biological dad, but she doesn't even take into account his feelings. I like Sharon, but the way she goes about things sometimes is totally unjustified.

----------


## stapler

> I think tonights eppey was sweet,but i don;t like it when one of them isn't happy. There was a lot of them which i loved!!! I loved the start aswell! Bless!


Tonight's episode had too much Alfie and desperate Kat. Never had a problem with Mo until now, thought she was amazing with Trevor, and Billy of course... I really, really want her to get back with Billy - it's as right as... well, I wouldn't say Dot and Jim, but Patrick and Yolande.

----------


## cressa

Virgo, what a brillaint idea!!!  I never thought to try to "hack" the pics! 

I didn't a link posted anywhere, so if anyone else is having trouble, it's:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/images/eastenders/episodes/episode_images/20050729/section/section_16.jpg 

too bad they don't seem to have the synopsis up ahead of time!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit:
(hhmmm, that link doesn't work when you click it!  it IS http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg  though.  I guess maybe you have to copy it into the browser or something.)

2nd Edit:
O.k., very weird but, the link in my edit above DOES work!   :Wal2l:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for that

----------


## i_luv_dennis

so upsetting at the end of tonights episode

----------


## hayzie

awww i actually felt very sorry for sharon tonight, and when she said 'i just want my daddy' i actually wished for a second that den was still alive just so she wouldnt cry  :Crying:   it was really sad, but still i dont think she should be asking for den to be at the wedding, she hasnt considered dennis' feelings in all of this.

----------


## Alisha

> I'm finding the whole business of her crying over Den a bit annoying! Sharon has made the decision to marry Dennis because she loves him, and everybody knows that Dens aim in life is to destroy everything he possibly can. Her decision to have Den at the wedding upsets Dennis in a way that she can't even comprehend. Den is his biological dad, but she doesn't even take into account his feelings. I like Sharon, but the way she goes about things sometimes is totally unjustified.


I kind of agree

Her wanting Den is there is selfish of her because itâs what she wants not Dennis.

However Den and Sharon always had this unique strong bond and despite the awful things he's done, how much he's hurt her you can't stop the love of a parent and in Sharonâs case she can't forget about him. Judging by her conversation with Ian, she was talking about the good times so in Sharonâs mind she is trying to forget all the horrible things he's done and remember him for the warm, loving father he was. In her mind she is ready to forgive him and give him a second chance. She is too consumed in building bridges that Dennisâs feelings have been sidelined which is rather unfair. I do feel for Dennis though as they parted on bad terms and while Den and Sharon always had a great relationship Dennis never did so I think his reaction to Sharons revelation is understandable.   

Iâm split with sympathy for both of them and can feel for them. I did feel sorry for Sharon yesterday when she said âI just want my daddyâ.

----------


## eastenders mad

when is the wedding again?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think it is in september

----------


## eastenders mad

thanks it just hey haven't mentioned it i thought they did but they didn't

----------


## littlemo

I think the wedding date is August 23rd.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah  im going to find out but i think it is in september

----------


## ***Virgo***

I hope it isn't in august because im gonna miss it if it is!!!

----------


## chocolate

i thought it was at the end of august?? lol

----------


## ***Virgo***

its a pity to think that what should be the best day of their lives is going to be ruined :sob:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Does anyone actually know the exact date of the shannis wedding? Some people are saying that it is the 23rd of August and some are saying the 25th because its eastenders 3000th episode. If so which one as im coming back from my holiday on the 24th and i need to know!!! Thanku

----------


## hayzie

i thought the wedding was the 23rd of august but this might just be the start of the wedding, if you get me, then the rest of it is shown on the episode after or something. i mean like the wedding might be shown across two or three episodes im guessing but i think judging by the webcam for the 23rd, it looks like thats when the wedding starts.

----------


## squillyfer

Well the 23rd is a tuesday. If it is on the 23rd it must run for at least 2 days with the reception as a seperate episode as you would expect the whole den this to happen at the end on a friday

----------


## hayzie

thats what i thought. so the 23rd is a tuesday...and normally the big ending cliffhanger usually happens on a friday, so i reckon the wedding STARTS on the 23rd, you know 'i do' etc., then on the 25th it might be the reception in the vic, then that episode could end with dens body being found(  :EEK!:  ) then fridays episode, the 26th, could start with everybody looking horrified at den! then duf duf duf duf duf...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Thanks for that!!! Ill have to get someone to tape it for me !!!
xx
I cAN'T WAIT

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant wait

----------


## ***Virgo***

Do you think ee will put an advert on tv for the wedding ? Because a) it might attract more viewers because its summer.
b)they did it for the xmas episode.
I think it would be a good idea if they want to compete with coronation street and emmerdale. What does everyone else think?

----------


## kirsty_g

> thats what i thought. so the 23rd is a tuesday...and normally the big ending cliffhanger usually happens on a friday, so i reckon the wedding STARTS on the 23rd, you know 'i do' etc., then on the 25th it might be the reception in the vic, then that episode could end with dens body being found(  ) then fridays episode, the 26th, could start with everybody looking horrified at den! then duf duf duf duf duf...


it sounds good

----------


## ***Virgo***

On the bbc website they have changed dennis's and sharon's maritial status to "engaged" hooray!! And also i have realised when Chrissie leaves and dennis and sharon get married there won't be a "watts" family left in albert square. That is unless Sharon doesn't change her name.

----------


## hayzie

awww thats so sad i've just realised there wont be any watts left in EE! oh well lol. did they really put an advert on Tv for the xmas episodes? i honestly cant remember them if they did! how could i forget, im ashamed of myself! i hope they do make an advert for their wedding it'll be so brilliant! i'll probably jump and scream whenver i see it on the tv lol!

----------


## Kim

I thought that the wedding finishes on the 19th September, which is a Monday. Maybe Den's body is discovered at the end of the episode on the Friday before and we have to wait until the Monday to see who discovered it, if that makes any sense.

A bit like when Lisa shot Phil.

Another scenario could be that Grant walks in at the end of the episode on the friday and we have to wait until Mlnday to find out what happens. 

A bit like when Sharon and Dennis walked into Zoe's leaving party.

----------


## Emma27

Its a shame there won't be any Watts left but I hope Sharon does change her name. It'd be great if they do do an advert. I loved the Christmas one.

Who voted for them to win best couple in the Inside Soap awards? It'd be  great if they win . . .  :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i did

----------


## kirsty_g

and me i love shannis

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think we all do

----------


## kirsty_g

i no lol

----------


## listermel

I want Dennis & Sharon to stay together and run the vic together

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## hayzie

hey woah sorry i luv dennis but your banner is hurting my eyes! lol anyway yes i want them to run the vic aswell that would be so wonderful if that happened!

----------


## spoilerfan

> awww thats so sad i've just realised there wont be any watts left in EE! oh well lol. did they really put an advert on Tv for the xmas episodes? i honestly cant remember them if they did! how could i forget, im ashamed of myself! i hope they do make an advert for their wedding it'll be so brilliant! i'll probably jump and scream whenver i see it on the tv lol!


yeh, d xmas advert showed loadsa different clips of dennis,sharon&zoe and maroon 5 "she will be loved" was in the background and almost had me in tears!and there was some line about someone in ee going to hav a broken heart this xmas.im not a total freak 4 remembering d ad,i just hav a photographic memory(which conveniently seems to go on holiday at exam time!)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

REMOVED

----------


## ***Virgo***

I can remember the xmas advert aswell! I hope there is one for the wedding though!!!

----------


## Alisha

> I can remember the xmas advert aswell! I hope there is one for the wedding though!!!


I hope there is. They had an advert for Chrissie, Sam and Zoe (seperatly and together) around the time they killed Den so they might have one now for Sharon and Dennis now that the body is getting found. A classic 'everyone is talking about it'  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

i_luv_dennis cool website i joined

----------


## Meh

> i_luv_dennis cool website i joined


She's earned a temporary ban for that.

----------


## kirsty_g

dont please i dont like getting people banned

----------


## Alisha

> dont please i dont like getting people banned


Well rules are rules and ghostrider said âtemporary banâ so she'll be back before you know it.  :Big Grin:  

I'm looking forward to the wedding. It should be screened in about 3/4 weeks time. I can't wait!

----------


## Princess

I can't wait either! It's going to be brilliant!

----------


## Sooz15

There seems to be a lot of specualtion as to when the wedding will be screened - from the end of August to the end of September. Anyone know for sure?

----------


## hayzie

im quite upset that i cant remember this xmas advert!  :Sad:  
oh well i hope they do one for the wedding, it will be great if they do! i used to love them 'everyone is talking about it' adverts, they were mainly with pauline lol but oh well! the wedding should be screened the 26th of august babe, if not then, maybe a day or two before or after that  :Big Grin:  hope this helps!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Have the press office spoilers come out yet? Do you think it will be about the wedding?

----------


## kirsty_g

i dont no i hope so

----------


## scotty

press office week 34 is out. 
The only mention of the wedding is Sharon asking Chrissie to give her away ?

----------


## kirsty_g

wounder why sharon asks her

----------


## ***Virgo***

i know! probably because she can't get den and she is the closest of family to her.

----------


## kirsty_g

yeh how does she get away when they find the body

----------


## ***Virgo***

I don't know,but i want to find out because the suspense is killing me! lol

----------


## kirsty_g

me to

----------


## Emma27

I loved the Xmas advert, even though it was so sad. Sharon, Dennis and my fave song, all together.

----------


## littlemo

When the body is found I think people will be so convinced Sam is responsible that they will ignore any speculations they have about Chrissie. It seems the next couple of weeks is Chrissie getting more and more friendly with Sharon and putting Sam in the frame for Den's murder. 

Lets look at what we've got so far; Firstly Chrissie convinces Sam to lie to the police, and clearly she isn't as good a liar as the rest of her family, so she is caught out! This new set of spoilers tells us that the police know that her story does not add up. So when Den's found the finger of suspicion is going to go straight to her (that bit is just a theory). 

So Sharon hates Sam, Kat won't help her because she loves her daughter too much to let her go to prison, and of course Chrissie is so manipulative and cunning. But how Dennis can miss this is beyond me.

----------


## hayzie

this is all very confusing! isnt it? lol

the suspense is killing me too, but its good because hopefully when it all happens it will have been worth the wait! chrissie is so sly and manipulative that i think she would be able to convince people that she had nothing to do with dens murder but i feel for sam, its not fair how shes gonna blame her for it! poor samantha.

anyways looks like a good week by the PO spoilers but it doesnt mention much about the wedding apart from sharon asking chrissie to give her away  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  now that will be a laugh, i can see it now lol, chrissie walking her down the aisle. so the wedding must be the 29th then?!  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

It wouldn't surprise me if the wedding was at the end of September or even beginning of October. I read something from the webcam, I think it was for the 20th September, most people have probably read it, but it was Sharon and Rosie speaking, and it didn't seem as if Den's body had been found yet. They were talking quite normally. Mind you I suppose her talking about growing up in a pub might be something to do with Den's recovery. I'm getting a lot of mixed signals.

I do feel sorry for Sam, she gets stamped with the Mitchell trademark but you can't compare her to Phil and Grant, she's not a bad person, she's just someone who has been taken advantage of. I think she is quite sensitive underneath. Chrissie's definetely more manipulative than Sam is, all Sam's plans seem to go wrong. But I think Sam's got a chance when her family come back, they are more than a threat to Chrissie.

----------


## hayzie

i hope the wedding isnt in september!  :EEK!:  i've been waiting for this for ages they better not do this to us! lol

the webcam can be very misleading and i dont think we can work out what is actually happening at the time just by a few words, they might have been talking normally but they still could have found den by then, if you get me lol.

sam is so sweet bless her! ok well maybe not all the time but she is not like phil and grant like a 'proper mitchell' she is her own person and i feel sorry for her trying to be 'bad' just to impress people.

----------


## Treacle

> i hope the wedding isnt in september!  i've been waiting for this for ages they better not do this to us! lol
> 
> the webcam can be very misleading and i dont think we can work out what is actually happening at the time just by a few words, they might have been talking normally but they still could have found den by then, if you get me lol.
> 
> sam is so sweet bless her! ok well maybe not all the time but she is not like phil and grant like a 'proper mitchell' she is her own person and i feel sorry for her trying to be 'bad' just to impress people.


It's in August I think  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> It's in August I think


yep, I think its August 29th  :Ponder:

----------


## shannisrules

oh im on holiday from the 13th august to the 2nd september so i will miss a lot of good storylines would anyone be so kind to tell me what happened when i get back

----------


## Angeldelight

it has to be the 29th Den is found as it's not in week 34 spoilers... i can't to see how Chrissie talks her way of out this one... she's such a fantastic character... yey yey yey...

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

the police are going to ave to realise that chrissie knows something because there is no way sam could bury den in the celler in the vic without chrissie knowing. and with the 'phone call' den made to chrissie in front of a full vic

----------


## ***Virgo***

yep,the truth will come out one day!

----------


## hayzie

lol chrissie is so sneaky and sly she will do anything to get away with it! i remember the 'phone call' that was hilarious! lol shouting at nobody down the phone lol! one day the truth will all come out but i just hope chrissie doesnt go to prison or if she does she comes back quick!

----------


## hayzie

> yep, I think its August 29th


oh thank the Lord! cant wait for the wedding tis gonna be so good! well hopefully it will be lol! im waiting for week 35 spoilers now cause it will definately say something about the wedding shouldnt it?

----------


## Princess

> oh thank the Lord! cant wait for the wedding tis gonna be so good! well hopefully it will be lol! im waiting for week 35 spoilers now cause it will definately say something about the wedding shouldnt it?


I can't wait to the new spoilers come out either!

----------


## hayzie

when do they come out anyway, i've never actually noticed what day they come out lol! i cant wait till they do anyway, yay! im gonna be all excited now and hyper until i actually see the wedding lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## ***Virgo***

Ill miss the wedding spoilers :sobs: but at least i have the wedding to look forward to!

----------


## hayzie

yeah at least you can see the wedding and that is more important! is it gonna be a one hour special for the wedding? i heard somewhere it was going to be an hour special which collides with the second half of corrie on a monday, well i know what i will be watching then and it definately will not be corrie!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Yeh its gonna be a one hour episode!! I can't wait. The wedding is much more important than the spoilers anyway!

----------


## lisa cullumbine

apparently phil is comming back to put a spanner in the works at sharons wedding mmmmmmmmmmmm sound intresting

----------


## Sooz15

Have you seen the question on the EE Home Page - "Should Dennis & Sharon get married" Yes or No!! 

Of course they should!!!!

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh its a bit obvious.

----------


## hayzie

er...no i dont think they should get married! joking! of course they should, im glad yes is winning!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  yay im looking forward to watchin a hour special now!

----------


## Alisha

Heat have some new exclusive never seen before shannis wedding pics today!

They are lovely!  :Wub:

----------


## angelblue

Hi Alisha have you seen the soap magazines today do you know what in them   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Hi Alisha have you seen the soap magazines today do you know what in them


well there is some good stuff in inside soap and in soaplife there is a pic of dennis in  asuit! So i'm off to buy them now!!!!

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs i might have to pop to the shop in an bit   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> Thanxs i might have to pop to the shop in an bit


me too,i live in a small village and we only have a small village shop and i'm in there every week buyin at least 3 soap mags! I think they think i'm completly bonkers!!!!

----------


## angelblue

Dont worry babes i am sure they dont at the end of the day you making them money by what you buy   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> Dont worry babes i am sure they dont at the end of the day you making them money by what you buy


yeh point, right i'm off to see if they have them!

----------


## Alisha

> Hi Alisha have you seen the soap magazines today do you know what in them


yep, I've also put this on NHO and the shannis forum.

Ok, Iâve bought my weekly dose of magazines (whatâs new ) and Inside Soap is a must. 

Apparently next week there is more ructions between Sharon and Dennis because she call in the cops and itâs only a week or two before the wedding so Dennis is not pleased. Anyway, they both have their separate stag and hen do's next week. There are some pictures! Dennis has his with Jim in the Vic and Sharon at Paulineâs with the oldies and Chrissie. Apparently a male stripper turns up at the Vic but its supposed to be for Sharon -some mix up! 

Anyway this is the good bit -he turns up at Paulineâs (the hen do) and looks Sharon into her eyes and announces that nothing will ever stop him from loving her for the rest of her life.That made me feel all wubbsy when I read that. He is wearing a black suit and got his hands over her face. Sharonâs smiling and he's looking all romantic . It says that Sharon melts by his romantic declaration.  

In the mag there is also Loose lips with Letitia Dean and a gorgeous picture of her getting married and another on her own. Also stuff from her old days. 

There is a double spread on Chrissie which covers the same thing in Soaplife, and All about soap. Basically she tells Sam some fib about getting the Vic back for her and if she goes along with Chrissie's story about her being the last to see Den then it will work in all their favours. However she finds out from Sharon (after talking to the police) that Chrissie has bought the pub and thatâs when she goes for her -literally in the Vic!!!

EDIT: I've just seen the pics fropm soaplife (can't beleive I missed it first time round) and Dennis has a coppers hat on his head (took this of the male stripper that showed up as it was he dressed in uniform). It would be great if Dennis stripped for Sharon at her hen do I don't think it happens though as there are no pics of him stripping and no mention of it happening. This takes place Thusaday 18th!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Hi Alisha have you seen the soap magazines today do you know what in them


i have really good dennis is a poilce man at his stag night but then a male striper comes and he goes to sharons hen night

----------


## angelblue

Oh OMG thanks alisha that sounds great that made me go all mushie awww that so adorable  :Wub:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## angelblue

awww thanxs they are great pics   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

Thanksies!!!  :Smile:

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

aw that sounds so sweet! and they look so happy in those pics

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no lol

----------


## ***Virgo***

Awwwwwwwww im nearly crying they look sooooooo happy!!! awwwwww bless. Sharons hair looks nicer than i thought it would. Im gonna have to but every mag i can find for me going away tomorrow!! thanks for posting!! Im gonna miss the 18th but ill tape it!!! bye xx

----------


## ~Laura~

i cant stop looking at the heat pictures, they are gorgeous

i cant beieve im going on hoiday and i am going to miss the wedding and the hen and stag do's!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Thats the same as me! I cant wait till i get back to see them though!!! Because i would of taped them...hopefully

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant wait for the wedding and im the same with the heat picture

----------


## hayzie

how amazing is that heat picture i cant get over it! its just too cute to believe it is actually true! they look so lovely i cant wait for the wedding!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no i love it i put it on my wall

----------


## hayzie

awww im gonna go and put it on my wall now! i love your banner btw! its lovely!

----------


## angelblue

I am missing shannis at the mo but i am sure it back next week   :Cheer:

----------


## hayzie

yeah i am missing them aswell! well they will be back next week so yay!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh so boring with out them

----------


## littlemo

How do you think Dennis is going to feel when he finds out about Den's death? I know the only reason for Dennis wanting to find Den is to keep Sharon happy, but I think he's making jokes about it because he truly believes he's away somewhere living in the lap of luxury. What Den has done to Dennis in the past hasn't been pleasant but murder is something that I don't think even Dennis would have anticipated. 

I've seen the pictures on here of the funeral, and they don't show Dennis, do you think he keeps away? and why do you think that is?  The reason he is so hurt by Den is because he cares, and maybe much like Sharon he will feel a sense of guilt. What does anybody else think?

----------


## angelblue

I watched this morning littlemo and sharon marshall said that dennis doesnt go to the funeral because he is angry at den for ruining his life even beyond the grave and his death doesnt split up sharon and dennis   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> I watched this morning littlemo and sharon marshall said that dennis doesnt go to the funeral because he is angry at den for ruining his life even beyond the grave and his death doesnt split up sharon and dennis


I missed Sharon Marshall this morning. Please can you tell me what else she said about Eastenders? I'm glad Den's death doesn't tear Sharon and Dennis apart, it's an emotional time when a parent dies and they've only got each other to turn to.  

Although Dennis feels angry towards his father, do you think he will still feel a bit of emotion? I can't see him not feeling anything, no matter how much somebody has hurt you. Sharon didn't go to Den's last funeral, so I don't think Dennis is not going because he hates him. 

Den wasn't trying to ruin Dennis's life, he was trying to steer him away from Sharon, and in turn made him miserable, but surely he can see that he did have some heart, no matter how warped it was.  

I can see how Dennis might feel but I don't think he can ever move on until he learns to forgive. It will just eat him up inside otherwise.

----------


## angelblue

She said they were going to get married and on the wedding day den hand pops out

Also we saw the clip for dennis stag do it so funny   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> She said they were going to get married and on the wedding day den hand pops out
> 
> Also we saw the clip for dennis stag do it so funny


I hate missing these things, I nearly always go shopping on Friday morning, I should have taped it! Everytime I see it, Sharon seems to have nothing to say.

I guess the clip for Dennis's stag do was that male stripper turning up was it?! lol. It's going to be one of the best soap weddings ever!

----------


## KatxxMoon

does anyone have any pics of the wedding ? 

PLEASE MAIL THEM TO ME !

----------


## angelblue

If you look on the spoiler section for ee you will see a thread called wedding pic they have photos there babes hope that helps   :Smile:

----------


## KatxxMoon

Omg I Love The Shannis Wedding Banner Please Tell Me How You Get The Pics !

----------


## Jade

its here!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they cant leave

----------


## chocolate

> they cant leave


i no they cant leave us shannis fans stranded !!!

( i love youre banner by the way!!)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thank you

----------


## hayzie

i cant believe this i am so upset i dont know what to do! its not fair why are they leaving?!  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol im just hoping that te bbc will say it is not true long shot though

----------


## angelblue

Hi hayzie have you just heard it really sad i cant believe it have you been on the shannis forum they are like us really sad   :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

as everyone can tell you im very upset about it

----------


## hayzie

i am so upset about it i cant explain how upset and angry i am, im on the shannis forum yeah, eveyone is so upset, its not fair! yeah i have only just found out, i've been out all day and only just come on here.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i found out this morning

----------


## Alisha

I found out yesterday morning and I'm truely gutted.

Its such a waste especially when they had so much potential.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yes i agree alisha

----------


## KatxxMoon

Have i missed somthing wen how and WHY ! are they leaving?

I LOVE SHANNIS PLS DONT TAKE THEM !  :Crying: 

how do u make a shannis or kalfie banner ?????????????

----------


## i_luv_dennis

ask on the banner section and i no its so sad

----------


## Kim

> Have i missed somthing wen how and WHY ! are they leaving?
> 
> I LOVE SHANNIS PLS DONT TAKE THEM ! 
> 
> how do u make a shannis or kalfie banner ?????????????


Letitia and Nigel have decided to quit the show. Nigel wants to leave for good while Letitia wants to take a long break. They will be leaving in the new year.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep

----------


## KatxxMoon

um HOW R WE SUPPOST TO WATCH SHARON WITH OUT DENNIS?????????????????/

I LOVE SHANNIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG EE IS GUNNA SUCK WITHOUT KALFIE OR SHANNIS :Sad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no

----------


## KatxxMoon

PLS CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW U MAKE / GET A BANNER!


PLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Bow:

----------


## angelblue

Babe dont talk in text you will get in trouble you are not allow to   :Smile:

----------


## Jade

look in the bannar section, there are tutorials, also you cant use a bannar unless you have 500 posts or more.

----------


## KatxxMoon

OH sos

----------


## Angeldelight

> um HOW R WE SUPPOST TO WATCH SHARON WITH OUT DENNIS?????????????????/
> 
> I LOVE SHANNIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG EE IS GUNNA SUCK WITHOUT KALFIE OR SHANNIS


don't forget Jakissie   :Cheer:

----------


## angelblue

Their off to babe   :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

I miss shannis so much!!! i cant wait till i get back!!!

----------


## hayzie

its so sad, but hopefully i will get over it soon lol! i just hope they do not decide to kill of dennis! i mean how much heartache can sharon take?! she has been through so much, it really wouldnt be fair to kill off dennis now!

----------


## Kim

She had that with Tom, it would kill her if Dennis died aswell after everything that Shannis have been through to be together.

----------


## Jade

Trouble is I cant really see them splitting up, but then you never know!!

----------


## hayzie

i hope they dont split up i would rather them both die together than split them up now lol!

----------


## Jade

Sharons supposed to be comming back though so dont think they are both being killed off.  Maybe the baby issue comes between them?

----------


## Kim

> Sharons supposed to be comming back though so dont think they are both being killed off.  Maybe the baby issue comes between them?


I can't see the baby issue coming between them after everything they have been through to get where they are.

----------


## angelblue

I think the only way we are really going to get a happy end is if sharon decides not to return after they leave i would prefer it like that from  them splitting up or dennis dying   :Crying:

----------


## Jade

> I can't see the baby issue coming between them after everything they have been through to get where they are.


the only other option then is Dennis dying?

----------


## Kim

I think that he will die as he isn't coming back and there has been nothing mentioned about the door being left open.

----------


## Emma27

It sounds mean but I hope they both die. I'd much rather that than they get split up.

If they leave I will stop watching eastenders. It'll be rubbish without them anyway.

----------


## Alisha

I'd rather one them die than split if I'm being honest too.

----------


## angelblue

I dont want them to split but i dont want anyone die either i think the best way for it to end is for them to both leave together happily and if letita does decide to come back i think the writers should cross that bridge when they come to it in my opinion and find an good reason to why she is back

----------


## i_luv_dennis

same here

----------


## Emma27

Its such a shame that they are leaving I really thought they'd get a happy ending this time.  :Crying:   They deserve it, they've been through so much.

Maybe the writers will just make them leave together, to start a new life. I'd like that.   :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Its such a shame that they are leaving I really thought they'd get a happy ending this time.   They deserve it, they've been through so much.
> 
> Maybe the writers will just make them leave together, to start a new life. I'd like that.


They deserve a new life away from Walford but Letitia isn't leaving for good so something will go wrong on or off screen or the writers would have to think of a way for Sharon to come back without Dennis when Letitia decides to return to the show.

----------


## angelblue

Hey ee have confirmed it and it says letita will be back later on in the year?

----------


## Emma27

I've just thought, what if evidence about dalton turned up and dennis went to prison?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg

----------


## angelblue

Hey peeps i think sharon back from spain tonight or is it tomorrow eppy  i think its tonight does anyone know   :Cheer:

----------


## eastenders mad

> I've just thought, what if evidence about dalton turned up and dennis went to prison?


Oh yeah did anyone go down for this death. They should bring that storyline back. I think they should

----------


## littlemo

> I've just thought, what if evidence about dalton turned up and dennis went to prison?


That's an idea, I didn't think of that?! I've been wracking my brains trying to think how they could split Sharon and Dennis up, and all I could think about was Dennis dying. The producers haven't made any secret of the fact that Nigel Harman has no intention of coming back, but it would be extremely depressing and heartbreaking if they killed him off, both for the viewers and for Sharon. She's already had her father die 'twice'. I don't know how anybody could carry on having the 2 people they loved the most die in a matter of months.  

But then again Dennis has got away with this murder for almost 3 years, what would have to happen to drag it up again? Mind you, Johnny Allen is supposed to be leaving early in the year, and that could be because of Andy's murder, and when they first find out about Den, they think that might be something to do with gangland killings. If the police force did their research (which is quite laughable on EE I know) and the Mitchells got involved (Phil knows about how Dalton died), they might be able to get to the truth.

----------


## KatxxMoon

Same here i would rather them both die than sharon lose dennis

----------


## Emma27

I'm probably wrong I just suddenly thought of it. It would be dramatic and they could give him a long sentence in prison but not actually kill him off.

I REALLY don't want it to happen though! It'd be terrible!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i agree about them not killing off dennis - i will cry if they do. i mean really cry. he is sssooooooo fit  and , to be honest half the reason i watch the programme! but when he leaves hopefully hell go to hollywood and do some blockbusters and well finally be able to oggle over him on the big screen!!!! YUM!lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i am going to cry any way

----------


## angelblue

Why are you crying babe   :Ponder:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

when they leave lol

----------


## angelblue

oh dont worry babe i just hope it an happy ending  :Cheer:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it better be

----------


## Milagro

Oh I really hope they leave together happily it would make sense as their original plan was to travel. Of course I love Sharon but I do wish Tish was going for good this time all her coming and going is making me dizzy. The writers can deal with Dennis's abscence when Sharon comes back which may be only another short stint. I would hate to see them split up and Dennis dying would be unbearable.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me and dennis dying would be unbearble to me any way as i am the biggest shannis fan ever

----------


## Milagro

Lets just hope TPTB share our vision .

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i wish they do

----------


## Layne

> Lets just hope TPTB share our vision .


TPTB i'm not following who?

----------


## hayzie

i was confused about that aswell! i hope they dont kill dennis...  :Crying:

----------


## cressa

TPTB = The Power That Be

I don't think anyone has mentioned this yet, but a third possibility is recasting Dennis.  I can't imagine anyone else being Dennis other than Nigel, and he's part of the reason Shannis is so popular, and he and Tish have great chemistry between them.  But...  EE has done it before.  Phil and Grant's mum was played by someone else before Barbara Windsor joined the cast.  Of course there's Todd Cartyhaving to take over as Mark.  The Beale twins just up and changed into totally different people one day.     :Stick Out Tongue:    And, biggest example, is Samantha Mitchel.  (Not to mention both Janine and Vicki came back played by different actresses, but they were kids who grew up while they were away, so that's a little different.)  It wouldn't be a good thing, but that could be why they haven't said what happens to Dennis.  Maybe NOTHING does happen to Dennis; they're just planning to recast the part?   But I really really hope after some time off Nigel reconsiders and comes back!!!

----------


## Sooz15

Hadn't thought of that Cressa, mmmmm I suppose it's a possibilty!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## kirsty_g

> and me


me to

----------


## i_luv_dennis

lol

----------


## angelblue

Hi i was just wondering is anyone else looking forward to the next couple of weeks with the wedding and the discovery of dens body and chrissie and sam 

I cant wait to see how dennis and sharon are going to cope with the news of their father death and what this will do for their relationship as a result and really looking forward to chrissie part in this and how she deals with the pressure i hope  :Thumbsup: 

Also i am looking forward to see how dennis going cope with everything as well   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hayzie

yeah that might be a possiblity, they could recast dennis. but IMO i dont think it will be the same. i mean, look how popular he is, not just hischaracter but nigel himself, i think if some other random dude was to play him it wouldnt be as good. plus sharon and dennis have amazing chemisty and it wouldnt be the same with some other randomer playing dennis!

yeah angelblue! im sooo looking forward to whats coming up soon! cant wait till the wedding!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

yeah im looking forward to it. it sounds all exciting!

----------


## angelblue

[QUOTE=hayzie]yeah that might be a possiblity, they could recast dennis. but IMO i dont think it will be the same. i mean, look how popular he is, not just hischaracter but nigel himself, i think if some other random dude was to play him it wouldnt be as good. plus sharon and dennis have amazing chemisty and it wouldnt be the same with some other randomer playing dennis!

I agree hayzie it wouldnt be the same i dont think tptb would do it anyway but i am not sure because you never know   :Lol:

----------


## Alisha

I'm looking forward to it.

I've decided I am not going to let them leaving put me off their wedding. This is what shannis fans have been wait for, for a long time. Why should we all be depressed now because they are going? We still get our shannis wedding and who would have thought a year ago they would be tying the knot?

I admit I was upset last weekend with the news but once it was confirmed, there in black and white, I came to accept it. It is unfortunate that they are going but I'm just going to enjoy the little time we have got left and do all the moaning afterwards. Well, Iâll try âI canât promise anything there, lol!

Sharon and Dennis are central to the biggest plotline this year and for that Iâm happy. At least they will be heavily featured in whatâs to come and not faded in the background. There are a lot of things that tptb have messed up with shannis over the past year â one of them being their character changes but Iâm not going to bleat on about that for now. I hope ee do justice with their characters before they go.

----------


## CrazyLea

tptb   whats that mean???

----------


## angelblue

Alisha i think you are right about tptb and character changing 

I also didnt like the way they put zoe into the storyline she wasnt needed at all it was like they made the whole storyline about her when she had nothing to do with it 

we already had the third party the one and only den watts he was enough to push the storyline forward i think if zoe wasnt part of the storyline we could of seen a lot more character development from dennis and den and an bit more of an father and son relationship 

I hope that make sense it what i am trying to say   :Smile:

----------


## Emma27

I agree with you Alisha. I was really down when I heard the news, but the wedding is going to be brilliant and we can't let them leaving spoil it. After all who would have thought a year ago that they ever would marry? Nigel's and Letitia's acting has been brilliant this past year and it is great that shannis came this far. I hope it all ends happily, but if it doesn't, at least we will have the wedding, which I hope will be beautiful.

 :Wub:

----------


## hayzie

yeah, sorry to repeat people but its true. i would have never thought in a million years that they would finally tie the knot, im so glad for that, that they are actually getting married at last! if someone would haev told me this time last year they would be where the yare now, i would have said, 'ya mad?!' lol! 

i was so upset when i found out they were leaving  :Crying:  but now im ok about it, ive accepted it and im just gonna look forward to the wedding and enjoy what we have left of them.  :Smile:

----------


## Alisha

> tptb   whats that mean???


The powers that be- meaning producers, execs, bosses etc!  :Smile:  

I am really looking forward to the wedding and watching Sharon and Dennis's reactions should make compelling TV. I really hope ee donât mess up there and write them accordingly.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## Emma27

In ten years time I will probably eat my words, but right now I do not think I will ever love a storyline as much as Sharon and Dennis's. I can't explain why its so wonderful, it just is.

 :Heart:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me emma i  love shannis so much

----------


## devil/angel

i agree with Alisha

----------


## i_luv_dennis

welcome to the board devil/angel

----------


## Sooz15

Well said Alisha, I can't wait for the wedding, let's enjoy them while they're still here. Let's face we waited so long for it.

----------


## Emma27

Its the best storyline ever in my opinion, its just so complex and has really helped Dennis' charecter. I mean, he could still be how he was when he first came in, a gangster and womaniser, but then he would be a sort of . . . hollow character. This storyline has given him some depth.

----------


## hayzie

yeah emma i understand you! i love this storyline so much aswell, i cant explain how/why i do, i just do. for me i think its because it seems so real, i get sucked into it lol. i mean like they act so well and it seems so totally believable that they are in love, its the best storyline EE have ever done IMO.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KatxxMoon

Isnt Dens body supposed to be discovered on thier wedding day?

----------


## angelblue

Does anyone know when they leave our screens is it november or december   :Smile:

----------


## hayzie

im not sure it says on ee website that sharon leaves early 2006 but does dennsi leave at that time too or not?!  :Ponder:

----------


## Alisha

I suspect that Sharon leaving in the new year. As for Dennis, I'm not so sure.

----------


## hayzie

i hope they leave together, it would be really weird if they didnt, i think.

----------


## alia4u2nv

i cant believe they are leaving they are the best. its so sad i am not watching eastenders after they leave.

----------


## Chris_2k11

You'll all soon get over them!

----------


## xStephaniex

> Oh another one yippee only three days to go


what for !? the wedding !?

----------


## xStephaniex

> Isnt Dens body suppost to be discovered on thier weddin day?


i thought it was one of their hen nights lol...but yeh it might be the wedding day its discovered i dont know tho ! it would ruin shannis' day !  :Crying:

----------


## xStephaniex

> cool
> 
> i'll start
> 
> nigel harman is lovely,  another reason to watch ee!


 :Lol: ....completely agree nigel harman is lovely AND fit !!! x  :Wub:  x

----------


## kirsty_g

i agree to

----------


## Emma27

I'm not going to watch eastenders either, I used to watch it all the time but shannis became the only storyline I really cared about, apart from maybe Demi/Leo. 

And I wouldn't want to watch Sharon without Dennis if they didn't leave together.  :Crying:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

me neither! 
by the way how sweet was dennis last night when he went round to Pats? i was like aaaahhhhh - bless plus to be perfectly honest not many people could look good in a 'party hat' but nigel totally pulled it off!lol - anyone agree?

----------


## devil/angel

Fanx, 'i_luv_dennis'............ i am gonna miss them when they go, they r so good 2gether, did ne1 watch it last night (18th aug, thurs) what dennis did was soooo
sweet, wish my fiance'll do that when i get married

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i did so sweet

----------


## harmen is hot

hi

----------


## Alisha

> Fanx, 'i_luv_dennis'............ i am gonna miss them when they go, they r so good 2gether, did ne1 watch it last night (18th aug, thurs) what dennis did was soooo
> sweet, wish my fiance'll do that when i get married


Just a freindly warning, we are not allowed to use text talk here  :Smile:  . I just thought I'd tell you before the mods do.

Welcome 'Harman is hot'  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i keep on using it i cant help it #

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i know what you mean - i have been known to do it in my english essays!lol
anyway - i cant believe they're going to end shannis is ome way or another - its sssoooo sad!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me i get told of for doing it 
and i dont want them to leave

----------


## devil/angel

> i did so sweet


i like ure banner..... neway have u heard 'bout Peggies coffin fit, i dunno if its true or not i really hopr it iz it'll be soooooooooo cool!

----------


## angelblue

Babe i thought i warn you cant speak in text you will get in trouble by the mods   :Smile:

----------


## devil/angel

> Just a freindly warning, we are not allowed to use text talk here  . I just thought I'd tell you before the mods do.
> 
> Welcome 'Harman is hot'


thanks or telling me i will mwake sure not 2 use it from now on!

----------


## devil/angel

> Babe i thought i warn you cant speak in text you will get in trouble by the mods


yep........ you are right i just found an alert from them in my email inbox,
thanks any way

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> i like ure banner..... neway have u heard 'bout Peggies coffin fit, i dunno if its true or not i really hopr it iz it'll be soooooooooo cool!


thanks and it true

----------


## kayla05

yeah the coffin fit is true, it should be fun to watch, i dont want sharon or dennis to leave either! they ahve been so great on the show!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no they have

----------


## hayzie

the shannis storyline is the only storyline i have truly cared about aswell on EE! but too be honest, now they seem different and i liked them better when they were like not together but had them cute little moments where they stared at each other or touched the slightest bit, and they got all embarrased or whatever. does anyone know what i mean? lol i cant explain meself, but i will get over them leaving, i think!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

who made your banner i love it

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Rach, I'm sorry if I made a duplicate Shannis thread, i didn't realise. I'll justpost Shanis stuff here then.

----------


## hayzie

> who made your banner i love it


my banner? lol

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah

----------


## hayzie

oh i made it myself, its not very good but its the best i could do cause i have only got paint. wooo we've reached over 100 pages again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

could you make me one simler

----------

